# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Δεν είναι άδικο?

## WhyAlwaysMe?

Να είμαστε αρεστοί εκεί που δεν θέλουμε και vice versa?
Γιατί να υπάρχει αυτή η αδικία δηλαδή?Τι έχουμε κάνει δηλαδή και πρέπει να υποστούμε αυτό το λάθος?

----------


## pavlina

Στο εχω πει χιλιες φορες! Ξεκολα και υα ερθει μονο του!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Στο εχω πει χιλιες φορες! Ξεκολα και υα ερθει μονο του!


Αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω...Βέβαια να έρθει αυτό που θέλω,όχι κάτι που δεν θα μου αρέσει....

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εχεις σκεφτεί οτι ο λόγος που σου συμβαίνει αυτο ειναι επειδή εχεις τόσο χαμηλη αυτοπεποίθηση που σε όποια και να αρέσεις σου φαινεται λίγη επειδη ασυνείδητα πιστεύεις οτι για να θέλει εσένα κάποιο προβλημα θα εχει και οτι δεν αξίζει στο dating market; Εγω με ολα σου τα ποστ που εχω δει αυτο νομίζω οτι σου συμβαινει. Μπορει κάλλιστα να μιλάς για μια χαρά νορμάλ καθημερινές ευχάριστες κοπέλες που θα μπορούσαν να τα φτιάξουν και με κάποιον που εσύ θα αξιολογουσες ως "καλυτερο" απο εσένα στην "αγορά".(Δε μου αρέσει αυτό το σκεπτικό και η ορολογία αλλα σου εκφράζω τη γνώμη μου στη δικη σου γλώσσα). Νομιζω απλα σε τρωει να αποδειξεις την "αξια" σου σε αυτο το πλαισιο οχι να γνωρισεις καποιον ανθρωπο η και καποιους ανθρωπους με τους οποιους εχεις κοινα καο περνας καλα. Κι έπειτα γιατι να θέλει μια κοπέλα να ειναι με κάποιον που κρίνει τον εαυτο του πρώτα και έπειτα όλους τους γυρω του τοσο σκληρά; Και γιατι να θέλει καποια να ειναι με κάποιον που την κρίνει ως επαξιο τρόπαιο ως απόδειξη του ανδρισμού του και τιποτα άλλο; Η εμμονη σου και τα θέματα που ανοίγεις αυτο μου δείχνουν. Και η τελεια γυναικα να ειναι κατι τέτοιο ειναι ψυχοφθόρο και δεν βοηθάει για μια υγιή σχέση. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν δυνατά σημεία και όλοι έχουν αδυναμίες και μέσα τους και εξω. Μεχρι να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου δεν θα βρεις ηρεμία. Φιλικά παντα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχεις σκεφτεί οτι ο λόγος που σου συμβαίνει αυτο ειναι επειδή εχεις τόσο χαμηλη αυτοπεποίθηση που σε όποια και να αρέσεις σου φαινεται λίγη επειδη ασυνείδητα πιστεύεις οτι για να θέλει εσένα κάποιο προβλημα θα εχει και οτι δεν αξίζει στο dating market; Εγω με ολα σου τα ποστ που εχω δει αυτο νομίζω οτι σου συμβαινει. Μπορει κάλλιστα να μιλάς για μια χαρά νορμάλ καθημερινές ευχάριστες κοπέλες που θα μπορούσαν να τα φτιάξουν και με κάποιον που εσύ θα αξιολογουσες ως "καλυτερο" απο εσένα στην "αγορά".(Δε μου αρέσει αυτό το σκεπτικό και η ορολογία αλλα σου εκφράζω τη γνώμη μου στη δικη σου γλώσσα). Νομιζω απλα σε τρωει να αποδειξεις την "αξια" σου σε αυτο το πλαισιο οχι να γνωρισεις καποιον ανθρωπο η και καποιους ανθρωπους με τους οποιους εχεις κοινα καο περνας καλα. Κι έπειτα γιατι να θέλει μια κοπέλα να ειναι με κάποιον που κρίνει τον εαυτο του πρώτα και έπειτα όλους τους γυρω του τοσο σκληρά; Και γιατι να θέλει καποια να ειναι με κάποιον που την κρίνει ως επαξιο τρόπαιο ως απόδειξη του ανδρισμού του και τιποτα άλλο; Η εμμονη σου και τα θέματα που ανοίγεις αυτο μου δείχνουν. Και η τελεια γυναικα να ειναι κατι τέτοιο ειναι ψυχοφθόρο και δεν βοηθάει για μια υγιή σχέση. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν δυνατά σημεία και όλοι έχουν αδυναμίες και μέσα τους και εξω. Μεχρι να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου δεν θα βρεις ηρεμία. Φιλικά παντα.


Μα δεν ήταν όμορφες.Δυο άσχημες και μια μέτρια ήταν σε εμφάνιση.
Εσύ το μόνο που δεν είπες,είναι να μην στοχεύω σε ωραίες.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Aν θες την γνώμη μου , θα έλεγα ότι θες ενθάρρυνση να προσεγγίζεις εμφανίσιμες, μην κολλάς στο τι σου λέει ο κάθε ένας, προσέγγιζε όποιες θες εσύ. Σταμάτα όμως να κρίνεις τις γυναίκες μόνο βάσει εμφάνισης. Υπάρχουν όμορφες με τις οποίες μπορεί να μην έχεις ελπίδα, γιατί αυτές είναι χαζές και θέλουν να κάνουν φιγούρα με τον ωραίο γκόμενο. Δουλειά σου λοιπόν για μένα είναι να δεις από αυτές που σου αρέσουν , ποιες είναι και πιο ''έξυπνες'' και να προσεγγίζεις αυτές. Και αν εσύ είσαι μέτριος, οι κοπέλες αυτές που αναφέρεις μπορεί να μην τρελάθηκαν με την εμφάνισή σου, κάτι άλλο θα τους τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον στον δικό σου χαρακτήρα, που μπορεί να τραβήξει και μια κοπέλα του γούστου σου. Αν πραγματικά δεν μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις και δεν νιώθεις έλξη για μη εμφανίσιμες είμαι υπέρ να κυνηγάς όποιες θες, αν πάλι τις θες για να πάρεις επιβεβαίωση τότε βάζεις εμπόδιο και στο να καψουρευτείς....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Aν θες την γνώμη μου , θα έλεγα ότι θες ενθάρρυνση να προσεγγίζεις εμφανίσιμες, μην κολλάς στο τι σου λέει ο κάθε ένας, προσέγγιζε όποιες θες εσύ. Σταμάτα όμως να κρίνεις τις γυναίκες μόνο βάσει εμφάνισης. Υπάρχουν όμορφες με τις οποίες μπορεί να μην έχεις ελπίδα, γιατί αυτές είναι χαζές και θέλουν να κάνουν φιγούρα με τον ωραίο γκόμενο. Δουλειά σου λοιπόν για μένα είναι να δεις από αυτές που σου αρέσουν , ποιες είναι και πιο ''έξυπνες'' και να προσεγγίζεις αυτές. Και αν εσύ είσαι μέτριος, οι κοπέλες αυτές που αναφέρεις μπορεί να μην τρελάθηκαν με την εμφάνισή σου, κάτι άλλο θα τους τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον στον δικό σου χαρακτήρα, που μπορεί να τραβήξει και μια κοπέλα του γούστου σου. Αν πραγματικά δεν μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις και δεν νιώθεις έλξη για μη εμφανίσιμες είμαι υπέρ να κυνηγάς όποιες θες, αν πάλι τις θες για να πάρεις επιβεβαίωση τότε βάζεις εμπόδιο και στο να καψουρευτείς....


Θα μπορούσες να μου δώσεις ένα e-mail για να συζητήσουμε εκεί καλύτερα?
Δώσε το μέσω πμ αν θες!

----------


## mara035

Γιατί δεν αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου ελεύθερο? Ειναι ο φόβος της απόρριψης που σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι έτσι? Καντο σαν παιχνίδι ας πούμε αυτό το φλερτ αυτο το πλησίασμα κάνε το εξάσκηση... Το παθαίνεις και με εκείνες που δεν σε ελκύουν? Αν όχι εξασκήσου σε αυτές εκεί άσε τον εαυτό σου να ειναι πραγματικά χωρίς αρνητικές σκέψεις για να προχωρήσεις μετα και με αυτές που σου αρέσουν...
Η ακόμη η εξάσκηση στον καθρεφτη πως στέκεσαι τι λες πως το λες κλπ
Αν δεν αρέσεις σε σένα πως θα αρέσεις και στους άλλους?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιατί δεν αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου ελεύθερο? Ειναι ο φόβος της απόρριψης που σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι έτσι? Καντο σαν παιχνίδι ας πούμε αυτό το φλερτ αυτο το πλησίασμα κάνε το εξάσκηση... Το παθαίνεις και με εκείνες που δεν σε ελκύουν? Αν όχι εξασκήσου σε αυτές εκεί άσε τον εαυτό σου να ειναι πραγματικά χωρίς αρνητικές σκέψεις για να προχωρήσεις μετα και με αυτές που σου αρέσουν...
> Η ακόμη η εξάσκηση στον καθρεφτη πως στέκεσαι τι λες πως το λες κλπ
> Αν δεν αρέσεις σε σένα πως θα αρέσεις και στους άλλους?


Τι μου λες?Να κάνω κάτι με μια που δεν θα μου αρέσει?

----------


## mara035

Οχι προς Θεού!!!! Δεν εννοούσα αυτό ίσως φταίω εγω που δεν το διευκρίνισα...
Δεν εννοούσα προσέγγιση ερωτική αλλα φιλική ... Να το ξεκινήσεις δλδ απο εκεί...
Η μήπως αν πλησιάσεις κάποια φιλικά εκεί δεν κόλλας? 
Άρα αυτή που σου αρέσει σε κομπλάρει κι ολας .... Το θεωρείς αποτυχία πριν κανεις την οποιαδήποτε κίνηση... Όμως μια έξυπνη ατάκα ένας άντρας με χιούμορ η κάποιος που θα την κάνει να αισθάνεται και να περνάει καλά ειναι σημαντικό...
Ουσιαστικά και εγω νομίζω ότι δεν πιστεύεις στον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό και ίσως αυτο το "διαβάζουν" και οι άλλοι σε σένα!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> .
> Ουσιαστικά και εγω νομίζω ότι δεν πιστεύεις στον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό και ίσως αυτο το "διαβάζουν" και οι άλλοι σε σένα!!!



Οχι ισως , μπαμ κανει αν δεν πιστευεις στον εαυτο σου , φαινεται απο πολλα πραματα .........

----------


## mara035

Με αφορμή αυτο που έγραψες στο δικό μου ποστ να σε ευχαριστήσω και απο εδω...
Όμως θέλω να σου πω ότι Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι ειμαι μοντέλο ... Η καρακουκλαρα που μόλις τη δεις θα πέσεις κάτω... Ειμαι μια συμπαθητική κοπέλα... Η ομορφιά άλλωστε ειναι υποκειμενική...
Αυτό που θέλω να σου πω ειναι ότι αν σε πλησίαζε ας πούμε μια κοπέλα συμπαθητική πρόσεξε όχι να τη βλέπεις και να σου γυρνάνε τ άντερα  δεν θα την ήθελες? Μου κάνει εντύπωση που " παίζεις" πολυ με το όμορφη ....
Όχι να ειναι η Βασιλειάδου εννοείται... 
Εκτός το θέμα αυτοπεποίθησης βάζεις ενα πήχη τεράστιο της ομορφιάς ... Γιατί τόσο πολυ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με αφορμή αυτο που έγραψες στο δικό μου ποστ να σε ευχαριστήσω και απο εδω...
> Όμως θέλω να σου πω ότι Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι ειμαι μοντέλο ... Η καρακουκλαρα που μόλις τη δεις θα πέσεις κάτω... Ειμαι μια συμπαθητική κοπέλα... Η ομορφιά άλλωστε ειναι υποκειμενική...
> Αυτό που θέλω να σου πω ειναι ότι αν σε πλησίαζε ας πούμε μια κοπέλα συμπαθητική πρόσεξε όχι να τη βλέπεις και να σου γυρνάνε τ άντερα ������ δεν θα την ήθελες? Μου κάνει εντύπωση που " παίζεις" πολυ με το όμορφη ....
> Όχι να ειναι η Βασιλειάδου εννοείται... 
> Εκτός το θέμα αυτοπεποίθησης βάζεις ενα πήχη τεράστιο της ομορφιάς ... Γιατί τόσο πολυ?


Να σου πω,θα μπορούσες να μου δώσεις το mail σου,γιατί δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω ακόμη προσωπικό μήνυμα και να σου δείξω κάποιες φωτογραφίες από κοπέλες για να κρίνεις?
Γιατί λένε ότι 1 εικόνα ίσον 1000 λέξεις...
Και να ξέρεις πως θέλω κάτι άνω του μετρίου,αλλά όχι την θεογκόμενα.

----------


## mara035

Γιατί δεν γινεται να στείλεις μνμ εδω? Δεν ήθελα εδω δημόσια να το γραψω αν μπορείς να στείλεις εδω ευχαρίστως. 
Δεν ειμαι και κριτής σε show :p
Ωραία τότε μια χαρά .... Άρα ξεκινανε όλα εκ των έσω... Εσυ ο ίδιος προφανώς το μπλοκάρεις όλο αυτο ... Το εκπέμπεις ρε παιδί μου ... Γιατί δεν πιστεύεις καθόλου στον εαυτό σου; δεν σου λέω να φτάσεις στα όρια του ναρκισσισμού... Μπορεί να μη βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου όμορφο ... Παράδειγμα σου λέω. Μπορεί να είσαι ας πούμε γοητευτικός να έχεις αυτο που λέμε τύπο... Δεν σου κάνουν αυτά ; βρες τα θετικά σου σημεία στο χαρακτήρα στην εμφάνιση και βαλτα μπροστά... 
Πίστεψε στον εαυτό σου ... Να πεις ότι μπορείς να το κάνεις ότι μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις..
Δούλεψε την αυτοπεποίθηση σου που ειναι προφανώς ανύπαρκτη... 
Ούτε εγω εχω αυτοπεποίθηση όμως το εχω δουλέψει αυτο και εχω αρχίσει να με αγαοαω σιγά σιγά και να μη με " ρίχνω " πια ως σκουπίδι η ότι δεν αξίζω η ότι γιατί να γυρίσει να κοιτάξει εμένα ( καλά αυτο το τελευταίο το δουλεύω ακόμα)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιατί δεν γινεται να στείλεις μνμ εδω? Δεν ήθελα εδω δημόσια να το γραψω αν μπορείς να στείλεις εδω ευχαρίστως. 
> Δεν ειμαι και κριτής σε show :p
> Ωραία τότε μια χαρά .... Άρα ξεκινανε όλα εκ των έσω... Εσυ ο ίδιος προφανώς το μπλοκάρεις όλο αυτο ... Το εκπέμπεις ρε παιδί μου ... Γιατί δεν πιστεύεις καθόλου στον εαυτό σου; δεν σου λέω να φτάσεις στα όρια του ναρκισσισμού... Μπορεί να μη βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου όμορφο ... Παράδειγμα σου λέω. Μπορεί να είσαι ας πούμε γοητευτικός να έχεις αυτο που λέμε τύπο... Δεν σου κάνουν αυτά ; βρες τα θετικά σου σημεία στο χαρακτήρα στην εμφάνιση και βαλτα μπροστά... 
> Πίστεψε στον εαυτό σου ... Να πεις ότι μπορείς να το κάνεις ότι μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις..
> Δούλεψε την αυτοπεποίθηση σου που ειναι προφανώς ανύπαρκτη... 
> Ούτε εγω εχω αυτοπεποίθηση όμως το εχω δουλέψει αυτο και εχω αρχίσει να με αγαοαω σιγά σιγά και να μη με " ρίχνω " πια ως σκουπίδι η ότι δεν αξίζω η ότι γιατί να γυρίσει να κοιτάξει εμένα ( καλά αυτο το τελευταίο το δουλεύω ακόμα)


..................................

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Μα δεν ήταν όμορφες.Δυο άσχημες και μια μέτρια ήταν σε εμφάνιση.
> Εσύ το μόνο που δεν είπες,είναι να μην στοχεύω σε ωραίες.


Δεν ειπα καθολου αυτο. Αυτο θέλησες να δεις εσυ, μην διαστρεβλωνεις τα λόγια μου. Εγω ειπα οτι "αντικειμενικά" (οσο αντικειμενικα γινεται να κριθει αυτο) καποια κοπέλα που της αρέσεις μπορει να ειναι μια χαρά όμορφη. Όχι γκομενα να περνάει και να πέφτουν όλοι κατω αλλα όμορφη. Και απλα εσύ επειδη εχεις χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση κρίνεις υποκειμενικα οτι για να θέλει εσένα δεν ειναι ομορφη. Δεν ειπα να στοχεύεις σε κοπέλες που δεν σου αρέσουν αλίμονο ειναι άδικο και για εσένα και για αυτές πιο πολυ. Απλα πιστευω πως οπως και αν ειναι η αλλη, με το να ειναι διαθέσιμη για εσενα αυτομάτως την κρίνεις ως "ασχημη" επειδη εχεις χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση. Και προτιμάς να κυνηγάς και θα προτιμάς παντα να κυνηγας γυναίκες που πιστεύεις (το τονίζω αυτο, πιστεύεις) οτι δεν μπορεις να εχεις για δυο λόγους: Απο τη μια από διψα για επιβεβαίωση (ενω η σιγουριά θα έπρεπε να πηγάζει απο μεσα σου, ειναι εξαιρετικά ενοχλητικό και αβολο να αντιμετωπιζεις ατομα που προφανεστατα διψούν για την επιβεβαίωση σου) και απο την αλλη για να συνεχίσεις να επιβεβαιώνεις στον εαυτο σου οτι εισαι χαλια και δεν αξίζεις και οτι δε σε θέλουν οι όμορφες κι ο κόσμος ειναι άδικος και μπλα μπλα μπλα και για να μπορείς να συνεχιζεις απλα να παραπονιέσαι, κατι που σου είναι άνετο και γνωριμο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν ειπα καθολου αυτο. Αυτο θέλησες να δεις εσυ, μην διαστρεβλωνεις τα λόγια μου. Εγω ειπα οτι "αντικειμενικά" (οσο αντικειμενικα γινεται να κριθει αυτο) καποια κοπέλα που της αρέσεις μπορει να ειναι μια χαρά όμορφη. Όχι γκομενα να περνάει και να πέφτουν όλοι κατω αλλα όμορφη. Και απλα εσύ επειδη εχεις χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση κρίνεις υποκειμενικα οτι για να θέλει εσένα δεν ειναι ομορφη. Δεν ειπα να στοχεύεις σε κοπέλες που δεν σου αρέσουν αλίμονο ειναι άδικο και για εσένα και για αυτές πιο πολυ. Απλα πιστευω πως οπως και αν ειναι η αλλη, με το να ειναι διαθέσιμη για εσενα αυτομάτως την κρίνεις ως "ασχημη" επειδη εχεις χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση. Και προτιμάς να κυνηγάς και θα προτιμάς παντα να κυνηγας γυναίκες που πιστεύεις (το τονίζω αυτο, πιστεύεις) οτι δεν μπορεις να εχεις για δυο λόγους: Απο τη μια από διψα για επιβεβαίωση (ενω η σιγουριά θα έπρεπε να πηγάζει απο μεσα σου, ειναι εξαιρετικά ενοχλητικό και αβολο να αντιμετωπιζεις ατομα που προφανεστατα διψούν για την επιβεβαίωση σου) και απο την αλλη για να συνεχίσεις να επιβεβαιώνεις στον εαυτο σου οτι εισαι χαλια και δεν αξίζεις και οτι δε σε θέλουν οι όμορφες κι ο κόσμος ειναι άδικος και μπλα μπλα μπλα και για να μπορείς να συνεχιζεις απλα να παραπονιέσαι, κατι που σου είναι άνετο και γνωριμο.


Μα δεν ήταν ωραίες "αντικειμενικά".Μια χοντρή,μια κνίτισσα και μια (περίεργη) μέτρια ήταν.Δηλαδή,μη όμορφες!

----------


## elis

Μην κάνεις σχέσεις με αυτές που σε θέλουνε και ψάχν ε όμορφη εσύ να σε βλέπει άπειρο και μετά έλα εδώ και τραγουδά για να πας με όμορφη καλώς ή κακώς πρέπει να γράψεις χιλιόμετρα κι αυτή τη στιγμή το κοντέρ σου γράφει μέτρα ξύπνα κανονικά θα στην έλεγα όλη μέρα άμα ήμουνα καλά αλλά επειδή ξέρω ότι οι γυναίκες τα καταλαβαίνουν όλα κι επειδή ενδιαφέρθηκαν δύο τρεις για σένα από ότι λες το σέβομαι και σε αφήνω ήσυχο κανονικά να ξέρεις επειδή δηλώνεις φοιτητής κι επειδή οι φοιτήτριες συνήθως είναι όμορφες γι αυτό σε θεωρώ απαράδεκτο αλλά αφού σε δέχονται όλοι αναγκαστικά βγάζω το σκα σ μ ο αλλά για μένα σε θεωρώ απαράδεκτο γτ θα μας πεις ότι είσαι και σε καμιά θεωρητική σχολή ή θα μας πεις ότι είσαι ΔΑΠΠΙΤΗΣ κι εκεί θα πεθάνω στο γέλιο πραγματικά

----------


## elis

Τι σχολή είσαι μπορείς να μου πεις να πεθάνω στο γέλιο

----------


## Natalia_sups

Η χοντρή ρε φίλε why μπορει να ειχε ωραία φάτσα ωραία βυζιά και ολα τα κιλά της σε ωραία σημεία και τύπο. Το κνιτισσα επίσης δεν σημαίνει άσχημη, οι φάσεις που περνάει ο καθένας και οι πολιτικές του πεποιθήσεις ειναι άσχετο με την ομορφιά, και η περίεργη μέτρια οπως λες μπορει να ειναι για κάποιον παρα πολυ όμορφη. Η νύφη μου πχ εχει τύπο που κάποιος θα τον ελεγε "περιεργο". Αλλα του αδερφού μου του έκανε κλικ και ηταν παντα άτομο με αυτοπεποίθηση εκείνος. Στην αρχη όλοι (κι εγω λιγο) του λεγανε μα καλη κοπέλα χρυσή συμπαθέστατη αλλα να...εχει αυτο το θεματακι (δεν εχει σημασία για τι χαρακτηριστικό μιλαμε....αυτος ηταν στα @@ του. Ώσπου με τα πολλα πολλα μια μερα μετα απο καιρο είδε και αποειδε ο άνθρωπος και με ρώτησε..."ρε συ με έχουν πρήξει ολοι...ειναι η Βάσω (ας πούμε) άσχημη..; Πες μου αληθεια τι πιστεύεις. Εγω δεν το βλεπω". Και του είπα την αληθεια, οτι αφου δεν το βλέπει στα @@ του τι βλέπουν οι άλλοι. Και ειναι πολλα χρονια μαζί τωρα και παντρεμένοι και πολυ αγαπημένοι. Και να σου πω το αστείο; Με τον καιρό όλοι πλέον τη βλέπουμε με τα δικα του ματια και την θεωρούμε πολυ όμορφη και ντελικάτη κοπέλα. Τωρα τι σου λεω. Οπως και το καθετί που εχω γραψει τζάμπα στα λεω, εχεις μουλαρωσει σε έναν εμμονικο σκληρό και ψυχοφθόρο τροπο σκέψης και θέλεις να βασανίζεις τον εαυτο σου...γιατι ρε αγόρι μου; Και αυτα τα θέματα που ανοίγεις ας πούμε, γιατι τα ανοίγεις. Ποια θα ηταν μια καλη απαντηση για εσένα σε αυτο το θέμα πχ; "ναι ρε συ ειναι πολυ άδικο πως τολμανε να μην αντιλαμβάνονται την ποταπότητα τους και να αρέσουμε στα γκολουμ;" η "ναι ρε συ εισαι ωραιος σου αξίζει η Αμπροζιο απλα εισαι φαινεται γκαντέμης;" η "απονη ζωη μας πέταξες στου δρόμου την άκρη μας αδικησες;" Η θέλεις κάποιον να σε διαψευσει και να προσπαθήσει να σε βγάλει απο αυτο το βασανιστικό κύκλο σκέψεων; Εγω πιστευω το τελευταίο θέλεις καταβαθος κι απλα αρνείσαι να ακούσεις επιχειρήματα και το παλεύεις μανιωδώς απο αντιδραστικοτητα, ετσι μαζοχισμός λολ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ωραία ρε ναταλακι,τι μου προτείνεις;μια άσχημη η μια μέτρια;
Όσο για τον elis,δεν δέχομαι συμβουλές από τρελους.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εγω με καθε καλη διάθεση θα προσπαθήσω να σου προτείνω μερικά πραγματάκια αφου με ρωτάς, τωρα αν τα θεωρήσεις χρησιμα βήματα η όχι δικο σου θεμα:
1) Προσπαθεις να βρεις τι σου αρέσει στον εαυτο σου. Κάνε μια λίστα που λεει ο λόγος αν σε βοηθα με πράγματα που θεωρείς καλα σε εσενα, εμφανισιακά και όχι μονο. Βάλε εμφανιση, χαρακτήρα, δεξιότητες, ενδιαφέροντα. Οπωσδηποτε λιγο απο ολα, γενικα δαν ατομο. Βρες οσο πιο πολλα μπορεις. Νιωσε καλα εσυ ως why (Γιάννης Γιωργος Αλέκος πως σε λένε τελοσπαντων). Αγαπα τον εαυτο σου. Στα αληθεια όμως να νιώσεις ωραία, όχι επιφανειακές ηλίθιες σκέψεις του τύπου "εγω εγω εγω τα αξίζω ολα και γαμαω" πάνω στη φούρια σου.
2) Προσπάθησε καθε μερα να θυμάσαι αυτα τα πράγματα και να τα αναπτύσσεις.
3) Παρα πολυ σημαντικο βημα: Προσπάθησε καθε μερα να μην κρινεις τον εαυτο σου, τις πράξεις και τις επιλογές σου σε σχέση με το τι νομιζουν/θα νόμιζαν/θα έβλεπαν άλλοι. Ανεξαρτητοποιησου απο την ανάγκη να ικανοποιήσεις το υπερεγώ σου όσο γινεται. 
4) Αφου νιώσεις σιγουριά για τον εαυτο σου και ανεξαρτητοποιηθεις απο την ανάγκη για εξωτερική επιβεβαίωση και το τι θα εγκριναν οι άλλοι μπορεις να αρχίσεις να ανακαλύπτεις πραγματα που αρέσουν στα αληθεια σε εσένα και
5) Πιστευω τοτε θα αρχίσεις να νιώθεις πιο ανετα και θα βρεις το πραγματικό φυσικό σου γούστο στις γυναίκες που θα σου αρεσουν, θα νιώθεις σιγουριά και ανεση με τις επιλογές σου, θα διευρύνεις λιγο τους ορίζοντες σου και θα αρχίσουν να υπάρχουν περιπτωσεις με αμοιβαία έλξη.
Φυσικά και δεν ειναι απλό κανένα απο αυτα τα βηματα...το καθένα θέλει παρα πολύ καιρό για να επιτευχθεί (μηνες ισως και χρονια) και τα λόγια ειναι πιο εύκολα απο τα έργα. 
Ετσι το φαντάζομαι εγω παντως μεσα απο τη καθαρά ερασιτεχνική μου σκοπιά :) Αληθεια άσχετο, έχεις σκεφτεί να απευθυνθείς σε ψυχολόγο με αυτο το θέμα; Πιστευω θα σε ωφελούσε το σωστό άτομο.

----------


## Deleted-150217

whyalwaysme? έχεις δίκιο ότι είναι άδικο.Η ίδια ζωή όμως δεν είναι δίκαιη.Και εδώ έχεις 2 επιλογές.Ειτε να αποδεχτείς αυτή την αδικία και να συνεχίσεις να κλαίγεσαι μέχρι να αποδημήσεις απο τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο.Είτε να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις ότι καλύτερο μπορείς.Τι θα επιλέξεις να κάνεις?

----------


## elis

Ρατσιστικό το σχόλιο σου επιφυλάσσομαι κάποτε σε γνωριμία από κοντά και να με πετύχεις με κέφια εκεί θα δεις τρέλα τέλος πάντων σε αφήνω ήσυχο αλλά σε λίγα χρόνια που οι γκόμενες που χτυπάς θα ναι μεγαλύτερες εκεί να σε δω εκεί είναι ολόκληρη επιστήμη και συ είσαι άσχετος καλή συνέχεια στο ταξίδι σου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Η χοντρή ρε φίλε why μπορει να ειχε ωραία φάτσα ωραία βυζιά και ολα τα κιλά της σε ωραία σημεία και τύπο. Το κνιτισσα επίσης δεν σημαίνει άσχημη, οι φάσεις που περνάει ο καθένας και οι πολιτικές του πεποιθήσεις ειναι άσχετο με την ομορφιά, και η περίεργη μέτρια οπως λες μπορει να ειναι για κάποιον παρα πολυ όμορφη. Η νύφη μου πχ εχει τύπο που κάποιος θα τον ελεγε "περιεργο". Αλλα του αδερφού μου του έκανε κλικ και ηταν παντα άτομο με αυτοπεποίθηση εκείνος. Στην αρχη όλοι (κι εγω λιγο) του λεγανε μα καλη κοπέλα χρυσή συμπαθέστατη αλλα να...εχει αυτο το θεματακι (δεν εχει σημασία για τι χαρακτηριστικό μιλαμε....αυτος ηταν στα @@ του. Ώσπου με τα πολλα πολλα μια μερα μετα απο καιρο είδε και αποειδε ο άνθρωπος και με ρώτησε..."ρε συ με έχουν πρήξει ολοι...ειναι η Βάσω (ας πούμε) άσχημη..; Πες μου αληθεια τι πιστεύεις. Εγω δεν το βλεπω". Και του είπα την αληθεια, οτι αφου δεν το βλέπει στα @@ του τι βλέπουν οι άλλοι. Και ειναι πολλα χρονια μαζί τωρα και παντρεμένοι και πολυ αγαπημένοι. Και να σου πω το αστείο; Με τον καιρό όλοι πλέον τη βλέπουμε με τα δικα του ματια και την θεωρούμε πολυ όμορφη και ντελικάτη κοπέλα. Τωρα τι σου λεω. Οπως και το καθετί που εχω γραψει τζάμπα στα λεω, εχεις μουλαρωσει σε έναν εμμονικο σκληρό και ψυχοφθόρο τροπο σκέψης και θέλεις να βασανίζεις τον εαυτο σου...γιατι ρε αγόρι μου; Και αυτα τα θέματα που ανοίγεις ας πούμε, γιατι τα ανοίγεις. Ποια θα ηταν μια καλη απαντηση για εσένα σε αυτο το θέμα πχ; "ναι ρε συ ειναι πολυ άδικο πως τολμανε να μην αντιλαμβάνονται την ποταπότητα τους και να αρέσουμε στα γκολουμ;" η "ναι ρε συ εισαι ωραιος σου αξίζει η Αμπροζιο απλα εισαι φαινεται γκαντέμης;" η "απονη ζωη μας πέταξες στου δρόμου την άκρη μας αδικησες;" Η θέλεις κάποιον να σε διαψευσει και να προσπαθήσει να σε βγάλει απο αυτο το βασανιστικό κύκλο σκέψεων; Εγω πιστευω το τελευταίο θέλεις καταβαθος κι απλα αρνείσαι να ακούσεις επιχειρήματα και το παλεύεις μανιωδώς απο αντιδραστικοτητα, ετσι μαζοχισμός λολ


Γιατί εχω μουλαρωσει;Γιατί θεωρώ πως μπορώ και εγώ με όμορφη

----------


## Deleted-150217

Αφού θεωρείς ότι μπορείς γιατί δεν το κάνεις πράξη? Τι σε κρατάει μακριά από αυτό? Kαι δεν το λέω κακοπροαίρετα.Ο άνθρωπος που θεωρεί ότι αξίζει κάτι,οτιδήποτε και αν είναι αυτό θα γυρίσει τον κόσμο ανάποδα πρέπει να το αποκτήσει.Θα φάει πολλές φάπες στο ταξίδι προς την ιθάκη του αλλά δε θα τα παρατήσει.Εσένα σε βλέπω 21 χρονών παιδί και ήδη κουράστηκες να βγαίνεις έξω επειδή έφαγες μερικές ήττες..Εμ παλικάρι δεν γίνεται έτσι δουλειά...

----------


## Natalia_sups

Κατι ακομα που ισως είναι το μεγαλύτερο σου προβλημα: φαίνεσαι πολυ επικριτικός και άκαμπτος ανθρωπος. Δεν το κάνεις ηθελημένα η από κακια αλλα ειναι πολυ άσχημο και ισως από εκεί πηγαζουν η χαμηλή σου αυτοπεποίθηση και ολα σου τα προβλήματα. Πρωτη φορα βλεπω τοσο επικριτικό και απόλυτο άτομο. Βάζεις ταμπέλες με μεγαλη ευκολία και σκληρότητα. Η μια ειναι χοντρή. Η αλλη ειμαι άσχημη. Ο τάδε κακός. Ο τάδε καλός. Το τάδε άσπρο το δεινα μαύρο και ο ελις τρελος (ολα αυτα σε σαιτ ψυχολογίας). Καποια μπορει και να ειναι αληθεια καποια όχι αλλα γιατί τόση σκληρότητα; Και με τους αλλους και τον εαυτο σου φυσικά...εσένα θα σου άρεζε όχι για συντροφος, για φίλος εστω ανθρωπος που θα σε κάρφωνε στο σταυρό με τη ταμπέλα με το παραμικρό και θα ήταν γεμάτος αρνητισμό; Ακομα και το νικ σου ειναι γεμάτο αρνητισμό...why always me...συγχωρεσε με που τα λεω ωμά αλλα έτσι νιωθω την ανάγκη να σου μιλήσω θεωρώ ειναι πιο χρήσιμο απο το να χρυσωνω το χάπι και τα σουξουμουξου. Προτείνω οπωσδήποτε να μιλήσεις σε ψυχολόγο για αυτα τα θεματα, εγω αυτο θα έκανα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αφού θεωρείς ότι μπορείς γιατί δεν το κάνεις πράξη? Τι σε κρατάει μακριά από αυτό? Kαι δεν το λέω κακοπροαίρετα.Ο άνθρωπος που θεωρεί ότι αξίζει κάτι,οτιδήποτε και αν είναι αυτό θα γυρίσει τον κόσμο ανάποδα πρέπει να το αποκτήσει.Θα φάει πολλές φάπες στο ταξίδι προς την ιθάκη του αλλά δε θα τα παρατήσει.Εσένα σε βλέπω 21 χρονών παιδί και ήδη κουράστηκες να βγαίνεις έξω επειδή έφαγες μερικές ήττες..Εμ παλικάρι δεν γίνεται έτσι δουλειά...


Ξέρεις τι με εμποδίζει?
Η κακοπροαίρετη κριτική κάποιων συγκεκριμένων μελών,που μου έχουν πει ότι δεν πρέπει να πάω με όμορφη,αλλά με μέτρια,άσχημη κλπ.Και γιατί η εμφάνιση μετρά πολύ κλπ.
Και η διάκριση που έκαναν αυτά τα μέλη ανάμεσα σε εμένα και τον Macgyver.
Πρόσεξε όμως τι θα μου απαντήσεις,γιατί από ότι βλέπω,τραβά ο οργανισμός σου τον τσακωμό μαζί μου.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω με καθε καλη διάθεση θα προσπαθήσω να σου προτείνω μερικά πραγματάκια αφου με ρωτάς, τωρα αν τα θεωρήσεις χρησιμα βήματα η όχι δικο σου θεμα:
> 1) Προσπαθεις να βρεις τι σου αρέσει στον εαυτο σου. Κάνε μια λίστα που λεει ο λόγος αν σε βοηθα με πράγματα που θεωρείς καλα σε εσενα, εμφανισιακά και όχι μονο. Βάλε εμφανιση, χαρακτήρα, δεξιότητες, ενδιαφέροντα. Οπωσδηποτε λιγο απο ολα, γενικα δαν ατομο. Βρες οσο πιο πολλα μπορεις. Νιωσε καλα εσυ ως why (Γιάννης Γιωργος Αλέκος πως σε λένε τελοσπαντων). Αγαπα τον εαυτο σου. Στα αληθεια όμως να νιώσεις ωραία, όχι επιφανειακές ηλίθιες σκέψεις του τύπου "εγω εγω εγω τα αξίζω ολα και γαμαω" πάνω στη φούρια σου.
> 2) Προσπάθησε καθε μερα να θυμάσαι αυτα τα πράγματα και να τα αναπτύσσεις.
> 3) Παρα πολυ σημαντικο βημα: Προσπάθησε καθε μερα να μην κρινεις τον εαυτο σου, τις πράξεις και τις επιλογές σου σε σχέση με το τι νομιζουν/θα νόμιζαν/θα έβλεπαν άλλοι. Ανεξαρτητοποιησου απο την ανάγκη να ικανοποιήσεις το υπερεγώ σου όσο γινεται. 
> 4) Αφου νιώσεις σιγουριά για τον εαυτο σου και ανεξαρτητοποιηθεις απο την ανάγκη για εξωτερική επιβεβαίωση και το τι θα εγκριναν οι άλλοι μπορεις να αρχίσεις να ανακαλύπτεις πραγματα που αρέσουν στα αληθεια σε εσένα και
> 5) Πιστευω τοτε θα αρχίσεις να νιώθεις πιο ανετα και θα βρεις το πραγματικό φυσικό σου γούστο στις γυναίκες που θα σου αρεσουν, θα νιώθεις σιγουριά και ανεση με τις επιλογές σου, θα διευρύνεις λιγο τους ορίζοντες σου και θα αρχίσουν να υπάρχουν περιπτωσεις με αμοιβαία έλξη.
> Φυσικά και δεν ειναι απλό κανένα απο αυτα τα βηματα...το καθένα θέλει παρα πολύ καιρό για να επιτευχθεί (μηνες ισως και χρονια) και τα λόγια ειναι πιο εύκολα απο τα έργα. 
> Ετσι το φαντάζομαι εγω παντως μεσα απο τη καθαρά ερασιτεχνική μου σκοπιά :) Αληθεια άσχετο, έχεις σκεφτεί να απευθυνθείς σε ψυχολόγο με αυτο το θέμα; Πιστευω θα σε ωφελούσε το σωστό άτομο.


Θα σταθώ στο 5.
Αν εννοείς να προσέχω άσχημες ή μέτριες και να κάνω κάτι με αυτές,ευχαριστώ αλλά όχι.
Θα ήθελα αμοιβαία έλξη με όμορφη!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κατι ακομα που ισως είναι το μεγαλύτερο σου προβλημα: φαίνεσαι πολυ επικριτικός και άκαμπτος ανθρωπος. Δεν το κάνεις ηθελημένα η από κακια αλλα ειναι πολυ άσχημο και ισως από εκεί πηγαζουν η χαμηλή σου αυτοπεποίθηση και ολα σου τα προβλήματα. Πρωτη φορα βλεπω τοσο επικριτικό και απόλυτο άτομο. Βάζεις ταμπέλες με μεγαλη ευκολία και σκληρότητα. Η μια ειναι χοντρή. Η αλλη ειμαι άσχημη. Ο τάδε κακός. Ο τάδε καλός. Το τάδε άσπρο το δεινα μαύρο και ο ελις τρελος (ολα αυτα σε σαιτ ψυχολογίας). Καποια μπορει και να ειναι αληθεια καποια όχι αλλα γιατί τόση σκληρότητα; Και με τους αλλους και τον εαυτο σου φυσικά...εσένα θα σου άρεζε όχι για συντροφος, για φίλος εστω ανθρωπος που θα σε κάρφωνε στο σταυρό με τη ταμπέλα με το παραμικρό και θα ήταν γεμάτος αρνητισμό; Ακομα και το νικ σου ειναι γεμάτο αρνητισμό...why always me...συγχωρεσε με που τα λεω ωμά αλλα έτσι νιωθω την ανάγκη να σου μιλήσω θεωρώ ειναι πιο χρήσιμο απο το να χρυσωνω το χάπι και τα σουξουμουξου. Προτείνω οπωσδήποτε να μιλήσεις σε ψυχολόγο για αυτα τα θεματα, εγω αυτο θα έκανα.


Αν πω τι μου έχει γράψει ο elis κάθε φορά,θα φανώ κακός.
Και αν τις δεις αυτές που λέω,δεν θα σου φανούν καθόλου ωραίες.
Και ούτε είπα πως μου αξίζει κανένα μοντέλο.Σου έδειξα σε πμ,τι στυλ κυνηγάω.

----------


## mara035

Μην το πας εγωιστικά ... Επειδή στο είπαν οι άλλοι... Το όλο θέμα γίνεται από πείσμα? Για να αποδείξεις στους άλλους η στον εαυτό σου ότι μπορείς? 
Και Εγω σου λέω ότι την έριξες την όμορφη .. Θα έχεις ενα τεράστιο κενό γιατί δεν θα την θες πραγματικά... Απλά θες να αποδείξεις και στον εαυτό σου και στους άλλους ότι κοιτα εγω αυτή τη θεά την κατάφερα.... Αν σκέφτεσαι έτσι είναι εντελώς λάθος!!!
Όσο για το 5 της Ναταλίας δεν εννοεί αυτο... Εννοεί ότι οταν θα βεις τι πραγματικά θες και ουσαστικα οταν τα βρεις με τον εαυτό σου οταν θα ξέρεις ότι θες κάποια όχι απαραίτητα γιατί είναι όμορφη τότε θα είσαι σε καλό δρόμο...
Εσυ όμως έχεις πάθει εμμονη με τις όμορφες ρε παιδί μου...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μην το πας εγωιστικά ... Επειδή στο είπαν οι άλλοι... Το όλο θέμα γίνεται από πείσμα? Για να αποδείξεις στους άλλους η στον εαυτό σου ότι μπορείς? 
> Και Εγω σου λέω ότι την έριξες την όμορφη .. Θα έχεις ενα τεράστιο κενό γιατί δεν θα την θες πραγματικά... Απλά θες να αποδείξεις και στον εαυτό σου και στους άλλους ότι κοιτα εγω αυτή τη θεά την κατάφερα.... Αν σκέφτεσαι έτσι είναι εντελώς λάθος!!!
> Όσο για το 5 της Ναταλίας δεν εννοεί αυτο... Εννοεί ότι οταν θα βεις τι πραγματικά θες και ουσαστικα οταν τα βρεις με τον εαυτό σου οταν θα ξέρεις ότι θες κάποια όχι απαραίτητα γιατί είναι όμορφη τότε θα είσαι σε καλό δρόμο...
> Εσυ όμως έχεις πάθει εμμονη με τις όμορφες ρε παιδί μου...


Ναι μεν με τις ωραίες,αλλά όχι με τα μοντέλα.....
Και δεν σκέφτομαι έτσι!

----------


## mara035

Οκ σου έστειλα το μειλ σβηστο ...
Μου φαίνεται έχεις πάθει εμμονη με αυτο...
Και γιατί θα πρέπει ας πούμε εγω η ο ένας και ο άλλος να σου πουν αν είναι όμορφες αυτές που θες?
Κόλλημα ειναι επιβεβαίωση ειναι δεν ξερω

----------


## Natalia_sups

Δεν φαίνεσαι, εισαι λιγο κακός μεταξύ μας ;P Εχω δει σε πολλά ποστ τι γραφει ο ελις και πολλές φορές τυχαίνει να ειναι λιγο ασυνάρτητα και να μπερδεύουν τα σχόλια του αλλα που και που διακρίνω και κατι πολυ εύστοχο, οπως τωρα στη περίπτωση σου για παράδειγμα: Λεει ότι αν κολλας τώρα με αυτα μεγαλώνοντας θα κανεις τα πράγματα ολο και πιο δύσκολα για τον εαυτό σου γιατι οι μεγαλύτερες γυναίκες θα μυρίζονται την ανασφάλεια και το διαστρεβλωμένο σκεπτικό σου απο τα διπλάσια χιλιόμετρα μακριά απο οτι οι μικρότερες τωρα. Σκέψου να εισαι 30κατι και να τα ακούσει αυτα 30ρα "ψημένη". Οσο "γκομενα" η όσο "μπαζο" κι αν ειναι κατα το σκεπτικό σου λιγο νιονιο να εχει θα τρέξει μακριά.

----------


## Deleted-150217

whyalwaysme είσαι έτοιμος για καυγά αλλά εγώ βαριέμαι να μιλάω σοβαρά και εσύ να λες ότι ψάχνω να μαλώσω μαζί σου.Ζητώ συγνώμμη που έγραψα στο θέμα σου και σε αναστάτωσα και δε θα ξαναεπαληφθεί.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οκ σου έστειλα το μειλ σβηστο ...
> Μου φαίνεται έχεις πάθει εμμονη με αυτο...
> Και γιατί θα πρέπει ας πούμε εγω η ο ένας και ο άλλος να σου πουν αν είναι όμορφες αυτές που θες?
> Κόλλημα ειναι επιβεβαίωση ειναι δεν ξερω


Σίγουρα έστειλες?
Γιατί δεν ήρθε κάτι....

----------


## Natalia_sups

Οσο για το 5° βήμα που προτεινα παλι λαθος με κατάλαβες. Δεν υπάρχει παντοτε αντικειμενικη ομορφιά. Υπάρχουν περιπτωσεις που ναι κατα γενική ομολογία οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούν πως κάποιος εχει ευχαριστο παρουσιαστικό. Και υπάρχουν περιπτωσεις καθαρά υποκειμενικές, ανθρωποι που άλλοι τους βρισκουν όμορφους άλλοι μετριους άλλοι άσχημους. Αααν καταλάβαινες τι εννοούσα στα βήματα που σου παρέθεσα θα έβλεπες πως δεν σου λέω να σου αρέσουν οι μέτριες οι άσχημες. Σου λεω πως δεν θα σε ενοιαζε να βάλεις ταμπέλα ομορφη-ασχημη. Μπορει με τα τωρινά σου κριτήρια που εξαρτώνται σε μεγάλο βαθμο απο την κρίση "άλλων" να ηταν κούκλα η μοντέλο, μπορει μέτρια μπορει άσχημη. Εσυ θα έβλεπες σκέτη ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ. Δεν ειναι η εμφανιση το προβλημα σου (δεν ξερω πως εισαι και δεν εχει καμια σημασία) κανει Μπαμ παντως απο το διάστημα πως το σκεπτικό σου και το μυαλό σου ειναι μεγάλο προβλημα. Αν ήσουν μοντέλο πλούσιος με 25 πόντους και τα μυαλά που εχεις τώρα και ήμουν κι εγω μοντέλο (για να μπορέσω να τολμήσω να μου αρεζες) θα έφευγα τρέχοντας οπως και να εχει.

----------


## mara035

> Σίγουρα έστειλες?
> Γιατί δεν ήρθε κάτι....



ναι σου ξαναστειλα για σιγουρα

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ειναι κρίμα, ειναι παρα πολυ κρίμα να εμποδίζεις τον εαυτό σου να αφεθεί, να ελευθερωθεί απο τις βασανιστικές ανασφαλειες και να ερωτευτεί. Χάνεις τοσα ομορφα πραγματα και χαλιέσαι για τα μάτια του κόσμου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ναι σου ξαναστειλα για σιγουρα


Δεν μου ήρθε πάλι....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ειναι κρίμα, ειναι παρα πολυ κρίμα να εμποδίζεις τον εαυτό σου να αφεθεί, να ελευθερωθεί απο τις βασανιστικές ανασφαλειες και να ερωτευτεί. Χάνεις τοσα ομορφα πραγματα και χαλιέσαι για τα μάτια του κόσμου.


Θέλω κάτι συγκεκριμένο αλλά μάλλον δεν με πιάνεις....

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εγω σε πιάνω εσυ δεν με πιάνεις. Εσυ θέλεις μια όμορφη με ευρεία κριτήρια να την δείξεις στους φίλους σου να πουν "πω ρε μεγάλε μπράβο". Η κι αν δεν το κάνεις να σκεφτείς απο μεσα σου "μπράβο μου αξίζω τελικά". Εισαι κολλημένος σε μια αρρωστημένη εμμονη. Δηλαδή τι φαντάζεσαι; Θα πας σε μια όμορφη κοπέλα, θα της πεις "εισαι όμορφη" θα σε επιβεβαιώσει και αυτη "εισαι όμορφος" και θα κάθεστε δυο όμορφοι διπλα διπλα; Και μετα; Τι θα λέτε; Τι θα σας ενώνει; Τι θα σας κανει χαρούμενους; Προς το παρόν δεν βλεπω τιποτα αλλο στο κεφάλι σου περα απο το "όμορφη όμορφη ομορφιά ομορφιές όμορφοι ανθρωποι ομορφιά όμορφοι ιου άσχημοι αμορφοι άσχημοι όμορφοι άσχημοι όμορφοι". Αν καποιος σημειωνε τι σκεφτεσαι ολη μερα καθε μερα με αυτο το κειμενακι θα κατεληγε. Δεν ανσγνωριζεις τιποτα αλλο ως άξιο η ενδιαφέρον και δεν καταλαβαίνεις ποσο συναρπαστικα ευρύ και ενδιαφέρον ειναι το φασμα της γνησιας έλξης που μπορει να αισθανθεί κανεις για διάφορους λόγους, πολλές φορές πιο ικανοποιητικούς μάλιστα απο το "θα έδειχνε ωραία σε ενα εξώφυλλο η θα έπαιρνε πολλα λαικ στο fb". Και παρεπιπτοντως ολες οι κοπέλες στις φωτο που έστειλες ηταν όμορφες. Ολες. Γιατι πχ αυτη χωρις τα γυαλιά στο κεφάλι και όχι αυτή με τα γυαλιά ηλίου στο κεφάλι; Ειναι όμορφη. Γιατι αυτη με το μαύρο και το τζιν μπουφάν απο πάνω και όχι η δεξιά της η η αριστερά της; Ολες είναι όμορφες. Επίσης μπορω να βρω πολλά θετικά και αρνητικά σε ολες, ακομα και σε αυτές που θεωρείς όμορφες μπορω να βρω μειονεκτηματα. Οι φωτο που μου έστειλες απλα επιβεβαίωσαν την αρχική μου υπόθεση, οτι έχεις κολλήσει με αυτο το θέμα λόγω πολυ χαμηλής αυτοπεποιθησης. Τελοσπαντων. Δεν εχει σημασία τι θέλεις για να ικανοποιήσεις τον εγωισμο σου, ετσι όπως το πας που να χτυπάς το κωλο σου κατω δεν θα το έχεις. Προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις ότι δεν εχεις τίποτα να αποδείξεις σε κανέναν. Τελοσπαντων προσπάθησα, κοιτα μη μεινεις με... την ομορφιά στο χέρι οσο περνάει ο καιρός :P

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω σε πιάνω εσυ δεν με πιάνεις. Εσυ θέλεις μια όμορφη με ευρεία κριτήρια να την δείξεις στους φίλους σου να πουν "πω ρε μεγάλε μπράβο". Η κι αν δεν το κάνεις να σκεφτείς απο μεσα σου "μπράβο μου αξίζω τελικά". Εισαι κολλημένος σε μια αρρωστημένη εμμονη. Δηλαδή τι φαντάζεσαι; Θα πας σε μια όμορφη κοπέλα, θα της πεις "εισαι όμορφη" θα σε επιβεβαιώσει και αυτη "εισαι όμορφος" και θα κάθεστε δυο όμορφοι διπλα διπλα; Και μετα; Τι θα λέτε; Τι θα σας ενώνει; Τι θα σας κανει χαρούμενους; Προς το παρόν δεν βλεπω τιποτα αλλο στο κεφάλι σου περα απο το "όμορφη όμορφη ομορφιά ομορφιές όμορφοι ανθρωποι ομορφιά όμορφοι ιου άσχημοι αμορφοι άσχημοι όμορφοι άσχημοι όμορφοι". Αν καποιος σημειωνε τι σκεφτεσαι ολη μερα καθε μερα με αυτο το κειμενακι θα κατεληγε. Δεν ανσγνωριζεις τιποτα αλλο ως άξιο η ενδιαφέρον και δεν καταλαβαίνεις ποσο συναρπαστικα ευρύ και ενδιαφέρον ειναι το φασμα της γνησιας έλξης που μπορει να αισθανθεί κανεις για διάφορους λόγους, πολλές φορές πιο ικανοποιητικούς μάλιστα απο το "θα έδειχνε ωραία σε ενα εξώφυλλο η θα έπαιρνε πολλα λαικ στο fb". Και παρεπιπτοντως ολες οι κοπέλες στις φωτο που έστειλες ηταν όμορφες. Ολες. Γιατι πχ αυτη χωρις τα γυαλιά στο κεφάλι και όχι αυτή με τα γυαλιά ηλίου στο κεφάλι; Ειναι όμορφη. Γιατι αυτη με το μαύρο και το τζιν μπουφάν απο πάνω και όχι η δεξιά της η η αριστερά της; Ολες είναι όμορφες. Επίσης μπορω να βρω πολλά θετικά και αρνητικά σε ολες, ακομα και σε αυτές που θεωρείς όμορφες μπορω να βρω μειονεκτηματα. Οι φωτο που μου έστειλες απλα επιβεβαίωσαν την αρχική μου υπόθεση, οτι έχεις κολλήσει με αυτο το θέμα λόγω πολυ χαμηλής αυτοπεποιθησης. Τελοσπαντων. Δεν εχει σημασία τι θέλεις για να ικανοποιήσεις τον εγωισμο σου, ετσι όπως το πας που να χτυπάς το κωλο σου κατω δεν θα το έχεις. Προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις ότι δεν εχεις τίποτα να αποδείξεις σε κανέναν. Τελοσπαντων προσπάθησα, κοιτα μη μεινεις με... την ομορφιά στο χέρι οσο περνάει ο καιρός :P


Ώστε είμαι κολλημένος,ε?
Που θέλω μια όμορφη και όχι μια μέτρια ή άσχημη?
Εγώ σου είπα ποιές μου άρεσαν στις φωτογραφίες.
Και γιατί να μην το έχω,με βάση όσα γράφεις στο τέλος?Και να πάω με μη όμορφη,αν θες να πεις αυτό με την τελευταία πρόταση?
Υ.Γ.:Γυμναστήριο δεν κάνω για εμένα,αλλά για τις γκόμενες.Γιατί όπως είπε και ένας πελάτης,αν δεν έχεις ωραίο σώμα,εμφάνιση δεν πας πουθενά....

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εγω σου εξήγησα γιατι θεωρώ ότι εισαι κολλημένος αλλα εσυ επιμένεις να ερμηνεύεις όσα λεω οπως θέλεις. Εστιάζεις επιλεκτικα σε ότι θέλεις και αφήνεις τα περισσότερα ασχολίαστα και τα αγνοείς, δεν δίνεις σημασία σε κανένα επιχείρημα και απο όσα γράφω πας και κρέμεσαι απο μικρές φρασεις που τις διαστρεβλώνεις οπως θες βγάζοντας τες τελείως απο το πλαίσιο όλων όσων λεω. Δηλαδη στον βρόντο ολα εκτός κι αν δεις κατι που σε βοηθά να επιβεβαιώσεις τις θεωρίες σου. Κολλημενος λέγεται αυτο, τι αλλο. Και δεν θα το εχεις γιατι η ανασφάλεια σου και ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι θα φαινεται αργά ή γρήγορα όχι μονο στις όμορφες αλλα και στις πιο κακάσχημες και θα τους χτυπάει τρελο καμπανάκι κινδύνου. Και όχι να μην πας με καμια που δεν σου αρέσει. Με την τελευταία προταση εννοώ πως αντι να ζεις τη χωη σου και να βιώνεις ωραία πράγματα οσο μπορείς κυνηγάς φαντάσματα, και μια μερα που θα το πάρεις πρέφα θα ειναι αργά. Οσο για την τελευταία απειρων διαστάσεων κοτσάνα οτι χωρις ομορφιά δεν πας πουθενα θα αρκεστώ στο να σου αναφέρω οτι υπάρχουν ενα σωρό ηθοποιοί που δεν ειναι όμορφοι, ενα σωρό μορφωμένοι πλούσιοι και πετυχημένοι άντρες που δεν ειναι όμορφοι, και ενα σωρό έξυπνοι άντρες που δεν ειναι όμορφοι άλλα έχουν τύπο και αρέσουν σε γυναίκες εξω από τα πιο τρελλα σου όνειρα. Θα αρχιζα να σου δείχνω γνωστά ζευγάρια αλλα βαριεμαι. Και ευχομαι να χαραχτεί με το ίδιο βαθος και την ιδια παθιασμένη πεποίθηση στο μυαλό και τη μνήμη σου οπως καταγράφηκε αυτη η κοτσάνα φραση, μια τροποποιηση της: "χωρις μυαλό σε αυτη τη ζωή δε πας πουθενά".

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω σου εξήγησα γιατι θεωρώ ότι εισαι κολλημένος αλλα εσυ επιμένεις να ερμηνεύεις όσα λεω οπως θέλεις. Εστιάζεις επιλεκτικα σε ότι θέλεις και αφήνεις τα περισσότερα ασχολίαστα και τα αγνοείς, δεν δίνεις σημασία σε κανένα επιχείρημα και απο όσα γράφω πας και κρέμεσαι απο μικρές φρασεις που τις διαστρεβλώνεις οπως θες βγάζοντας τες τελείως απο το πλαίσιο όλων όσων λεω. Δηλαδη στον βρόντο ολα εκτός κι αν δεις κατι που σε βοηθά να επιβεβαιώσεις τις θεωρίες σου. Κολλημενος λέγεται αυτο, τι αλλο. Και δεν θα το εχεις γιατι η ανασφάλεια σου και ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι θα φαινεται αργά ή γρήγορα όχι μονο στις όμορφες αλλα και στις πιο κακάσχημες και θα τους χτυπάει τρελο καμπανάκι κινδύνου. Και όχι να μην πας με καμια που δεν σου αρέσει. Με την τελευταία προταση εννοώ πως αντι να ζεις τη χωη σου και να βιώνεις ωραία πράγματα οσο μπορείς κυνηγάς φαντάσματα, και μια μερα που θα το πάρεις πρέφα θα ειναι αργά. Οσο για την τελευταία απειρων διαστάσεων κοτσάνα οτι χωρις ομορφιά δεν πας πουθενα θα αρκεστώ στο να σου αναφέρω οτι υπάρχουν ενα σωρό ηθοποιοί που δεν ειναι όμορφοι, ενα σωρό μορφωμένοι πλούσιοι και πετυχημένοι άντρες που δεν ειναι όμορφοι, και ενα σωρό έξυπνοι άντρες που δεν ειναι όμορφοι άλλα έχουν τύπο και αρέσουν σε γυναίκες εξω από τα πιο τρελλα σου όνειρα. Θα αρχιζα να σου δείχνω γνωστά ζευγάρια αλλα βαριεμαι. Και ευχομαι να χαραχτεί με το ίδιο βαθος και την ιδια παθιασμένη πεποίθηση στο μυαλό και τη μνήμη σου οπως καταγράφηκε αυτη η κοτσάνα φραση, μια τροποποιηση της: "χωρις μυαλό σε αυτη τη ζωή δε πας πουθενά".


Όταν λες ότι κυνηγάω φαντάσματα,τι εννοείς?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ανεφικτα πραγματα. ΟΧΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ. Σε πρόλαβα χαχα δεν εννοώ αυτο. Εννοώ πως ειναι ανέφικτο αυτο που κυνηγάς επειδη εχεις διαστρεβλωμένο σκεπτικό, αυτο που κυνηγάς ως ομορφο εχει ρευστό κριτήριο: Το αν θέλει εσένα η όχι. Ειδικά μετα τις φωτο που μου έστειλες ειλικρινά πιστευω ότι και μοντέλο να σου την πέσει θα την θεωρείς (νομίζοντας πως εισαι αντικειμενικός κι ολας) άσχημη/μετρια.

----------


## κύριος

σε μερικους ανθρωπους δεν ισχυει αυτο που λενε "θα το πιστεψω μολις το δω" ισχυει το "θα το δω μολις το πιστεψω"

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ανεφικτα πραγματα. ΟΧΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ. Σε πρόλαβα χαχα δεν εννοώ αυτο. Εννοώ πως ειναι ανέφικτο αυτο που κυνηγάς επειδη εχεις διαστρεβλωμένο σκεπτικό, αυτο που κυνηγάς ως ομορφο εχει ρευστό κριτήριο: Το αν θέλει εσένα η όχι. Ειδικά μετα τις φωτο που μου έστειλες ειλικρινά πιστευω ότι και μοντέλο να σου την πέσει θα την θεωρείς (νομίζοντας πως εισαι αντικειμενικός κι ολας) άσχημη/μετρια.


Δεν θα έλεγα άσχημη ή μέτρια ένα μοντέλο.
Το κριτήριο που αναφέρεις,εννοείς πως είναι δικό μου.....
Ανέφικτο η όμορφη.....Από την άλλη,μπορώ να είμαι με τέτοια.Μάλιστα......

----------


## Natalia_sups

Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν και πλαθαν κουλουράκια χαχαχα

----------


## arntaben

> Δεν θα έλεγα άσχημη ή μέτρια ένα μοντέλο.
> Το κριτήριο που αναφέρεις,εννοείς πως είναι δικό μου.....
> Ανέφικτο η όμορφη.....Από την άλλη,μπορώ να είμαι με τέτοια.Μάλιστα......


Μα καιτα μοντελα εχουν μειονεκτιματα .......

----------


## archangel

> Θα σταθώ στο 5.
> Αν εννοείς να προσέχω άσχημες ή μέτριες και να κάνω κάτι με αυτές,ευχαριστώ αλλά όχι.
> Θα ήθελα αμοιβαία έλξη με όμορφη!


που θα σου αρέσουν σου ειπε ρε why, δλδ ομορφες.
Στα εχω πει και ξανα πει και ξανα πει. Ομως σε συμπαθω και θελω να σε βοηθησω αν και εσυ φοράς τις παρωπιδες σου και δεν ακούς κανεναν.
Κανεις δεν είπε να μην πας με μια γυναικα που σου αρέσει (όμορφη δλδ). ΟΛΟΙ πηγαινουν με γυναικες που τους αρέσουν (σε άλλους αρέσουν οι παχουλες, σε άλλους οι αδύνατες κλπ). Δεν υπάρχουν ομορφοι και ασχημοι ανθρωποι αλλα το πως τους βλεπει ο καθε ενας. Τι εννοω;
Μπορει πχ αυτή που εσυ αποκαλεις "ομορφη κοπέλα" εγω να την βλέπω ασχημη και αυτή που εγω αποκαλω όμορφη να την βλέπεις ασχημη κλπ. Με αυτό το τρόπο ολοι οι ανθρωποι βρίσκουν το αλλο τους μισο. Εάν δεν γινόταν αυτό τότε όλοι οι άντρες θα κολλούσαν μόνο στις "ομορφες", οι γυναίκες μόνο στους "όμορφους" και με λιγα λόγια οι "μετριοι και οι "ασχημοι" (αντρες και γυναίκες) θα έμεναν μόνοι και ερημοι σαν την καλαμιά στον κάμπο. Μπορεί τώρα να χρειαστουν να κάνουν μια προσπάθεια για να το βρουν, μπορεί να κάνουν και 100, όμως στο τέλος θα το βρούν.
Μην κρινεις τους αλλους απο την εμφανιση και μονο απο εκει γτ θα κρινουν και εσενα. 
Και κατι τελευταίο που μαλλον δεν θα σου αρεσει.... καθόλου. Λοιπόν ακου. πίστεύω πως πρέπει να βελτιωθεις σε κάποια πράγματα. Αυτα που σου είπε η Ναταλία είναι σωστά ΟΛΑ κατα την γνωμη μου και πρέπει να ακολουθησεις την συμβουλη της. Αλλα και κάτι που είπε και ο.... (δεν θα σου αρεσει αυτό) Ελις ειναι σωστό αλλα δεν το πρόσεξες. Σου είπε "για να πας με όμορφη καλώς ή κακώς πρέπει να γράψεις χιλιόμετρα κι αυτή τη στιγμή το κοντέρ σου γράφει μέτρα" και αυτό που εννοουσε ήταν οτι για να καταφερεις να κανεις μια ομορφη να σε ερωτευτη πρέπει να εχεις εμπειρία μεγάλη. Ξερω πως τον θεωρεις "τρελό" οπως είπες, αλλα ξερείς τι λενε. Απο μικρό και απο τρελό μαθαίνεις την αληθεια!
Πλησιασε λοιπόν και μια μέτρια και φλερταρε την (_ΜΗΝ_ κανεις κατι μαζί της πέρα απο αυτό, δεν είναι σωστό ουτε για σένα ούτε για αυτήν) για να αποκτησεις εμπειρία σε αυτό το θέμα. Ακόμα εαν καταφέρεις να σε προσέξει λίγο θα ανεβει και η αυτοπεποιθηση σου λιγο. Μπορει *πχ* (παράδειγμα σου λέω, μην φτασεις μεχρι εκει αν δεν θες) να φτάσεις μέχρι το σημείο να ζητησεις το τηλεφωνό της και μην την πάρεις τηλ. απλώς και μόνο για να μαθείς πως να το κάνεις σε ομορφη. (και πάλι δεν είναι βεβαια σωστό, αλλα επειδη εισαι εσυ θα το επιτρέψουμε:p).
Αυτα είχα να πω ελπίζω να τα διαβασεις και να τα ακούσεις....

----------


## archangel

> Ώστε είμαι κολλημένος,ε?
> Που θέλω μια όμορφη και όχι μια μέτρια ή άσχημη?
> Εγώ σου είπα ποιές μου άρεσαν στις φωτογραφίες.
> Και γιατί να μην το έχω,με βάση όσα γράφεις στο τέλος?Και να πάω με μη όμορφη,αν θες να πεις αυτό με την τελευταία πρόταση?
> Υ.Γ.:Γυμναστήριο δεν κάνω για εμένα,αλλά για τις γκόμενες.Γιατί όπως είπε και ένας πελάτης,αν δεν έχεις ωραίο σώμα,εμφάνιση δεν πας πουθενά....


τι πελάτης; του γυμναστηρίου; αν ναι, τι λες ότι θα σου έλεγε; 
Τελος πάντων δεν θα σου πω να μην το κάνεις για τις γυναίκες γτ εξάλλου και εγω στην ηλικία σου εκανα το ιδιο. και σου ευχομαι να καταφερεις με το σωμα που θα αποκτησεις να ρίξεις την *όμορφη* κοπέλα (στο τονιζω το όμορφη για να το δείς γιατι αν σου εγραφα σκετη κοπέλα θα μου έλεγες πάλι πως δεν θες μια μέτρια ή ασχημη)που να είναι τραλα ερωτευμενη μαζί σου και να είναι παντα στο πλευρό σου. 
Ομως ασε με να σου πω μια ιστορία. Την εχείς ξανακουσει αλλα όχι με λεπτομερειες. Εχω εναν φιλο γυρω στα 23 που ειναι και γαμω τα παιδιά. Απο προσωπο είναι λιγο πιο πάνω απο το μετριο, εχει φοβερη αυτοπεποιθηση και εχει το αγαπημένο σου πράγμα, είναι γυμνασμένος. Ο συγκεκριμμένος λοιπόν τα εφτιαξε με μια (δεν μπορω να πω την λέξη που την χαρακτηριζε για αυτο θα πω μια παρόμια) γκομε...ναρα;). Αν και λοιπόν ήταν εντυπωσιακια γυναίκα απο μυαλο δεν.... Ηταν τελειως ηλίθια και ρηχη ηταν βεβαια 18 εντελως ανωριμη (αν και εχω γνωρισει ενα πανεμορφο κοριτσι στην ιδια ηλικια που είναι πολυ ωριμη:o). Το συγκεκριμενο λοιπόν κορίτσι το μόνο που ηξερε απο τον ερωτα ήταν αυτά που έβλεπε στα twilight και αλλα παρόμια πράγματα (δεν θα πω ταινίες, δεν ήταν αυτά ταινίες:mad:). Καθως λοιπόν μια μέρα αυτός μετά την δουλεια είχε πάρει κατι φαγητα και τα πηγαινε με το μηχανακι του στους αστεγους (σου είπα και γαμω τα παιδιά) τράκαρε και εμεινε παράλυτος απο την μέση και κάτω. Οι γιατροι έλεγαν ότι θα είναι πολυ δύσκολο να ξαναπερπατησει (δεν ξερω λεπτομέρειες, αλλα μόνο πως δεν είχε σπάσει την μεση του γτ αλλιως δεν θα υπήρχε ελπιδα). Με το που τον είδε στο νοσοκομείο δεν εκατσε μαζί του ουτε 5 λεπτα αλλα αμεσως του είπε χωρίζουμε γτ δεν θελω εναν παραλυτο. Το παιδι αυτο πείσμωσε ακόμα περισσοτερο με αυτό και εκανε φυσιοθεραπιες ενα σωρο και τελικα τα κατάφερε (το σωμα του βεβαια χαλασε όσο καιρό δεν περπατουσε και ξεκινησε μετα να το ξαναφτιάχνει). Μαλιστα γνωρισε μια κοπέλα πολυ όμορφη που τον στηριξε όσο καιρο εκανε της φυσιοθεραπίες. Αν και δεν είναι τόσο όμορφη εμφανισιακά όσο η αλλη (ειναι ομορφη αλλα όχι τόσο οσο η αλλη) είναι όμως εξυπνη, γλυκιά, ωριμη και το κυριότερο τον αγαπάει για αυτό που είναι ο άλλος και όχι για το σωμα του.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> που θα σου αρέσουν σου ειπε ρε why, δλδ ομορφες.
> Στα εχω πει και ξανα πει και ξανα πει. Ομως σε συμπαθω και θελω να σε βοηθησω αν και εσυ φοράς τις παρωπιδες σου και δεν ακούς κανεναν.
> Κανεις δεν είπε να μην πας με μια γυναικα που σου αρέσει (όμορφη δλδ). ΟΛΟΙ πηγαινουν με γυναικες που τους αρέσουν (σε άλλους αρέσουν οι παχουλες, σε άλλους οι αδύνατες κλπ). Δεν υπάρχουν ομορφοι και ασχημοι ανθρωποι αλλα το πως τους βλεπει ο καθε ενας. Τι εννοω;
> Μπορει πχ αυτή που εσυ αποκαλεις "ομορφη κοπέλα" εγω να την βλέπω ασχημη και αυτή που εγω αποκαλω όμορφη να την βλέπεις ασχημη κλπ. Με αυτό το τρόπο ολοι οι ανθρωποι βρίσκουν το αλλο τους μισο. Εάν δεν γινόταν αυτό τότε όλοι οι άντρες θα κολλούσαν μόνο στις "ομορφες", οι γυναίκες μόνο στους "όμορφους" και με λιγα λόγια οι "μετριοι και οι "ασχημοι" (αντρες και γυναίκες) θα έμεναν μόνοι και ερημοι σαν την καλαμιά στον κάμπο. Μπορεί τώρα να χρειαστουν να κάνουν μια προσπάθεια για να το βρουν, μπορεί να κάνουν και 100, όμως στο τέλος θα το βρούν.
> Μην κρινεις τους αλλους απο την εμφανιση και μονο απο εκει γτ θα κρινουν και εσενα. 
> Και κατι τελευταίο που μαλλον δεν θα σου αρεσει.... καθόλου. Λοιπόν ακου. πίστεύω πως πρέπει να βελτιωθεις σε κάποια πράγματα. Αυτα που σου είπε η Ναταλία είναι σωστά ΟΛΑ κατα την γνωμη μου και πρέπει να ακολουθησεις την συμβουλη της. Αλλα και κάτι που είπε και ο.... (δεν θα σου αρεσει αυτό) Ελις ειναι σωστό αλλα δεν το πρόσεξες. Σου είπε "για να πας με όμορφη καλώς ή κακώς πρέπει να γράψεις χιλιόμετρα κι αυτή τη στιγμή το κοντέρ σου γράφει μέτρα" και αυτό που εννοουσε ήταν οτι για να καταφερεις να κανεις μια ομορφη να σε ερωτευτη πρέπει να εχεις εμπειρία μεγάλη. Ξερω πως τον θεωρεις "τρελό" οπως είπες, αλλα ξερείς τι λενε. Απο μικρό και απο τρελό μαθαίνεις την αληθεια!
> Πλησιασε λοιπόν και μια μέτρια και φλερταρε την (_ΜΗΝ_ κανεις κατι μαζί της πέρα απο αυτό, δεν είναι σωστό ουτε για σένα ούτε για αυτήν) για να αποκτησεις εμπειρία σε αυτό το θέμα. Ακόμα εαν καταφέρεις να σε προσέξει λίγο θα ανεβει και η αυτοπεποιθηση σου λιγο. Μπορει *πχ* (παράδειγμα σου λέω, μην φτασεις μεχρι εκει αν δεν θες) να φτάσεις μέχρι το σημείο να ζητησεις το τηλεφωνό της και μην την πάρεις τηλ. απλώς και μόνο για να μαθείς πως να το κάνεις σε ομορφη. (και πάλι δεν είναι βεβαια σωστό, αλλα επειδη εισαι εσυ θα το επιτρέψουμε:p).
> Αυτα είχα να πω ελπίζω να τα διαβασεις και να τα ακούσεις....


Να ανέβει η αυτοπεποίθηση μου με μέτρια?
Ναι,πελάτης του γυμναστηρίου!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μάλλον μερικοί-μερικοί θέλετε να με αποτρέψετε από αυτό που επιθυμώ!

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ναι ρε why με αυτη τη σκεψη κοιμόμαστε και ξυπνάμε, να μη μαμησεις όμορφη. Χαχαχαχα χωρις χιούμορ δε παλεύεται η κατάσταση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι ρε why με αυτη τη σκεψη κοιμόμαστε και ξυπνάμε, να μη μαμησεις όμορφη. Χαχαχαχα χωρις χιούμορ δε παλεύεται η κατάσταση.


Ας μιλήσουμε σοβαρά...
Και για πες μου το εξής:Ο Macgyver είχε ανοίξει ένα θέμα όπου έλεγε ότι ζητά όμορφη γυναίκα.Γιατί σύμφωνα με κάποια μέλη,αυτός καλά κάνει ενώ εγώ σύμφωνα με τα ίδια μέλη,δεν πρέπει?
Δεν είναι διάκριση αυτό?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Δεν ξερω για τι ακριβως μιλας δεν ειχα δει παρομοιο θεμα συζητησης με τον macgyver. Αλλα θα προσπαθήσω (μάταια και χωρις λογο, τυχαίνει να εχω πολυ ελεύθερο χρονο και να πλήττω) να σου απαντήσω: Κανεις δεν σου είπε οτι δεν πρεπει να επιδιώξεις όμορφες. Κανεις δεν στο ειπε αυτο. Ουτε εγω ουτε κανένας άλλος στο ειπε αυτο. Εσυ θέλεις να δεις αυτα τα λόγια αλλα δεν στα εχει πει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. Εσυ καταλαβαίνεις οτι θέλεις τα δικα σου, είτε για ψυχολογικούς λόγους (σου συνιστω ανεπιφύλακτα να πας οπωσδήποτε σε ψυχολόγο), είτε επειδη απλα δεν εχεις την νοητική δυνατότητα να καταλάβεις. Η εχεις σοβαρό ψυχολογικό προβλημα η εισαι (θα στο πω γλυκα) χαζούλης. Δεν ξερω τι παίζει. Ασε τα αλλα μέλη ρε και ασε τον mcgyver κι εμενα και όλους. Εισαι όλη μερα καθε μερα εδώ μεσα με την ιδια εμμονη. Τι θέλεις δηλαδή να αποδείξεις οτι εισαι άξιος γαμιας σε ενα μάτσο αγνωστους σε ενα σαιτ απο πείσμα και εγωισμο και εμμονη; Αν πέσει το σαιτ αν διαγραφει αν δεν θα υπάρχει πια τι θα κανεις; Τι νόημα θα εχει η προσωπική σου ζωή; Καλα λέω τα κανεις ολα για τα μάτια του κόσμου και νιώθεις συνεχεια την ανάγκη να κρίνεσαι και να κρίνεις για αυτο λες συνέχεια καποια μέλη θέλουν να με δουν να αποτυγχανω και βλακειες. Ειλικρινά δεν νοιάζεται κανεις τοσο πολυ ώστε να θέλει το κακο σου, δεν υπαρχει τετοιο επιπεδο προσωπικης επενδυσης απο κανεναν στο αν θα μαμησεις η οχι ουτε θετικης ουτε αρνητικης, μην τα παιρνεις ολα προσωπικα. Σκοπός ειναι να γινεται εποικοδομητική συζήτηση εδώ μεσα και να κερδιζει ο άλλος κατι, να σκεφτεί κατι που δεν ειχε σκεφτεί μεχρι πρότινος για να δει το προβλημα του ισως από αλλη σκοπιά. Αλλα εσυ αρνείσαι να το δεις απο άλλη σκοπιά. Θέλεις να επιβάλλεις παντού τη δική σου που για να διαφωνούν όλοι προφανώς ειναι διαστρεβλωμενη. Εχεις τη δύναμη να το δεις αυτο ναι η ου; Αν όχι ειλικρινά δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σου πω. Ειναι δύσκολο να βρει κανεις τη δύναμη να ρίξει μια καλη ματια στον εαυτο του και στα λάθη και τις αδυναμίες του, ειδικά αν ειναι εσωτερικές. Στο ειχα ξαναπεί αλλα και τοτε το είχες αγνοήσει: Το να φτιάξεις σωμα ειναι το πιο εύκολο, το να φτιάξεις ενα υγιές εγω ομως και μια αξιόλογη προσωπικότητα γκρεμιζοντας πρώτα τις λανθασμένες σου πεποιθήσεις και αποδεχόμενος την ψυχολογική αυτη ήττα για να μπορέσεις να χτίσεις νέα καλυτερα πραγματα πάνω της...δεν ειναι για όλους. Δεν το κόβω να ειναι και για εσένα να σου πω την αληθεια. Αν θέλεις να αποδείξεις κατι στα μέλη η σε εμενα απέδειξε οτι μπορεις αυτο το τελευταίο όχι ολες τις αλλες παιδιαστικες αηδίες. Αν και παλι στα @@ θα επρεπε να εχεις γραμμένο το τι νομίζει το καθε μελος και να το θέλεις εσυ για εσενα αλλα τεσπα. Απορώ τι βλακεια θα καταλάβεις παλι οτι ειπα. Γιατι να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ μαλλον δεν παίζει. Καλο βραδυ!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ναταλακι,αν το να δω από μια άλλη σκοπιά τα πράγματα,είναι οι μέτριες και οι άσχημες να μου λείπει.Και λύσε μου μια απορία:Γιατί οι όμορφες πάνε μονο
με όμορφους και πάει λέγοντας;

----------


## Remedy

ναταλια μια χαρα τα ειπες και χαρα στο κουραγιο σου. συμφωνω σε ολα.
ο γουαι οπως ειδες εκανε οτι δεν τα διαβασε και απανταει σε αυτο που θα θελε να ειχες πει...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ναταλακι,αν το να δω από μια άλλη σκοπιά τα πράγματα,είναι οι μέτριες και οι άσχημες να μου λείπει.Και λύσε μου μια απορία:Γιατί οι όμορφες πάνε μονο
> με όμορφους και πάει λέγοντας;


Eσύ δεν έχεις ποτέ εμφανισιακά αταίριαστα ζευγάρια? Μην περιμένεις να σε κοιτάξει μια γυναίκα η οποία λιώνει στα γυμναστήρια επειδή πήρε τρία κιλά, αυτή η γυναίκα θα κοιτάξει και το σώμα σου, και την φάτσα σου, και να έχεις και ένα καλό αμαξάκι κλπ αν με πιάνεις.... υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ''όμορφες'' που δεν είναι έτσι και δεν πάνε αποκλειστικά με όμορφους, αλλά με ότι γουστάρουν...ψάξε λοιπόν να τις βρεις...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Eσύ δεν έχεις ποτέ εμφανισιακά αταίριαστα ζευγάρια? Μην περιμένεις να σε κοιτάξει μια γυναίκα η οποία λιώνει στα γυμναστήρια επειδή πήρε τρία κιλά, αυτή η γυναίκα θα κοιτάξει και το σώμα σου, και την φάτσα σου, και να έχεις και ένα καλό αμαξάκι κλπ αν με πιάνεις.... υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ''όμορφες'' που δεν είναι έτσι και δεν πάνε αποκλειστικά με όμορφους, αλλά με ότι γουστάρουν...ψάξε λοιπόν να τις βρεις...


Αυτές που λες,έχουν εξωτερική ομορφιά η όχι;

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Αυτές που λες,έχουν εξωτερική ομορφιά η όχι;


οχι απαραίτητα... Αλλά γιατί ρωτάς? Ενδιαφέρεσαι για τέτοιες γυναίκες? Ενδιαφέρεσαι για όλες τις όμορφες, ανεξαρτήτως χαρακτήρα?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> οχι απαραίτητα... Αλλά γιατί ρωτάς? Ενδιαφέρεσαι για τέτοιες γυναίκες? Ενδιαφέρεσαι για όλες τις όμορφες, ανεξαρτήτως χαρακτήρα?


Ε ναι...Θα ήθελα μια όμορφη.Η απάντηση σου δείχνει πως οι ωραίες πάνε μόνο με ωραίους και πάει λέγοντας.Και γιατί να μην με πάω με όμορφη στην εμφάνιση;Και γυμναστήριο δεν πάω για εμένα....

----------


## cdeleted29517

Που το δείχνει αυτό? ρωτάω δεν ξέρω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ουσιαστικά αφήνεις να εννοηθεί.....Απάντησε λίγο και στην ερώτηση μου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και στο κάτω κατω,όπως θέλετε και εσείς έναν ωραίο,έτσι θέλω και εγώ μια ωραία.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Όχι φίλε να μ'απαντήσεις....Ποιος σου είπε να μην πας με όμορφη? και γιατί σε νοιάζει τι θα σου πει ο κάθε ένας?

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> ναταλια μια χαρα τα ειπες και χαρα στο κουραγιο σου. συμφωνω σε ολα.
> ο γουαι οπως ειδες εκανε οτι δεν τα διαβασε και απανταει σε αυτο που θα θελε να ειχες πει...


Αυτό ακριβώς. Βρε why μου, σε παρακαλώ, πριν ξανά απαντήσεις, διάβασε από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος τι σου έγραψε η Ναταλία. Στην σχολή θα διαβάζεις ένα κείμενο και θα απαντάς με βάση αυτό που σε συμφέρει ή που νομίζεις ότι γράφτηκε ή θα το εξετάζεις από όλες τις πλευρές προσπαθώντας να κατανοήσεις ακριβώς τι θέλει να πει για να πάρεις πράγματα απ' αυτό; Εγώ αυτά είχα να σου πω, στα είπε όλα η Ναταλία...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ποιοι μου είπαν εδώ μέσα;Λοιπόν,ήταν τα εξής μέλη:Μαρούλι,Anakin,rea,elis,mamra1983, melissa,turtle,admforall.
Μου είπαν να μην πάω με όμορφη.Και εγώ ρωτώ.Γιατι να μην πάω με μια ωραίας εμφάνισης;Εδώ μπήκα για υποστήριξη όχι για το αντίθετο.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Κανείς δεν σου είπε να μην πας με όμορφη, φαντάζομαι σου είπαν να κοιτάς και μέτριες για να μην περιμένεις....

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Ξέρεις τι γίνεται βρε why? Όταν εσύ ο ίδιος έρχεσαι σε ένα φόρουμ υποστήριξης και βάζεις ταμπέλες στους άλλους και ρωτάς από 'δω και από 'κει πόσα κιλά είναι κάποιος (ή καλύτερα, κάποια), πόσο ύψος έχει κλπ για να βγάλεις το συμπέρασμα ποιός είναι όμορφος και ποιός όχι (λες και η ομορφιά μετριέται από αυτά ή λες και δεν υπάρχει και εσωτερική ομορφιά ή δεν έχει καμία αξία) και όταν εσύ ο ίδιος προσβάλλεις τους άλλους με αυτές τις ταμπέλες, πως περιμένεις υποστήριξη; Δεν τα λέω για κακό, ούτε καν έχω δει τι σου έγραψαν αλλά εφόσον βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο που βάζει τους άλλους σε κατηγορίες και τους κρίνει τόσο αυστηρά, δεν είναι αναμενόμενο να σου πει κάποιος πως αν δεν τα βρεις πρώτα με τον εαυτό σου και αν δεν σταματήσεις να κατηγοριοποιείς τους ανθρώπους, τότε δεν *σου αξίζει* αυτό που ψάχνεις γιατί εσύ ο ίδιος θα τους συμπεριφέρεσαι σκάρτα και επειδή το μόνο που ζητάς είναι η επιβεβαίωση για να κλείσεις κάποια στόματα; Γιατί φαντάζομαι αυτό θα άκουσες πάνω κάτω. Σου έχει πει πουθενά η Ναταλία εδώ και πόσα ποστ πως δεν πρέπει να κυνηγήσεις μια όμορφη κοπέλα που θα σου αρέσει; Τα ερμηνεύεις όπως θέλεις και το παίζεις θύμα γιατί έτσι έχεις βολευτεί και η οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή ή ψάξιμο είναι δύσκολη/ο, δεν συμφωνείς; Και δεν μιλάω εκ του ασφαλούς, το αναγνωρίζω κι' εγώ στον εαυτό μου γιατί κάθε αλλαγή και ψάξιμο σε βάθος (είτε εμβαθύνω σε συναισθήματα, είτε σε κάποιες καταστάσεις) απαιτεί προσπάθεια και χρόνο...

----------


## Deleted-150217

χαχαχα.εγώ του είπα μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού ότι αυτές που του την έπεσαν παίζει να ήταν οι μοναδικές του ευκαιρίες για να ξεκινήσει να μπαίνει στο κλίμα του πως να διεκδικεί αυτή που του αρέσει..αλλά βασικά εννοούσα αυτό που είπε και ο elis με τα μέτρα και τα χιλιόμετρα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κανείς δεν σου είπε να μην πας με όμορφη, φαντάζομαι σου είπαν να κοιτάς και μέτριες για να μην περιμένεις....


Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος.Μου είπαν όχι στις ωραίες.Μονο μέτριες και άσχημες είπαν.Ξέρεις κάτι;Με μια μέτρια δεν θα ήμουν ευτυχής.Τι,να βγαίνω έξω και η άλλη να μην είναι ωραία και εμφανίσιμη;Να είναι δηλαδή άλλοι με τις ωραίες και εγώ με μια μέτρια,δηλαδή μη ωραία;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> χαχαχα.εγώ του είπα μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού ότι αυτές που του την έπεσαν παίζει να ήταν οι μοναδικές του ευκαιρίες για να ξεκινήσει να μπαίνει στο κλίμα του πως να διεκδικεί αυτή που του αρέσει..αλλά βασικά εννοούσα αυτό που είπε και ο elis με τα μέτρα και τα χιλιόμετρα...


Περίμενε,να έκανα σχέση με την κνιτισα;Η με την άλλη την χοντρή;Είσαι σίγουρος;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ξέρεις τι γίνεται βρε why? Όταν εσύ ο ίδιος έρχεσαι σε ένα φόρουμ υποστήριξης και βάζεις ταμπέλες στους άλλους και ρωτάς από 'δω και από 'κει πόσα κιλά είναι κάποιος (ή καλύτερα, κάποια), πόσο ύψος έχει κλπ για να βγάλεις το συμπέρασμα ποιός είναι όμορφος και ποιός όχι (λες και η ομορφιά μετριέται από αυτά ή λες και δεν υπάρχει και εσωτερική ομορφιά ή δεν έχει καμία αξία) και όταν εσύ ο ίδιος προσβάλλεις τους άλλους με αυτές τις ταμπέλες, πως περιμένεις υποστήριξη; Δεν τα λέω για κακό, ούτε καν έχω δει τι σου έγραψαν αλλά εφόσον βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο που βάζει τους άλλους σε κατηγορίες και τους κρίνει τόσο αυστηρά, δεν είναι αναμενόμενο να σου πει κάποιος πως αν δεν τα βρεις πρώτα με τον εαυτό σου και αν δεν σταματήσεις να κατηγοριοποιείς τους ανθρώπους, τότε δεν *σου αξίζει* αυτό που ψάχνεις γιατί εσύ ο ίδιος θα τους συμπεριφέρεσαι σκάρτα και επειδή το μόνο που ζητάς είναι η επιβεβαίωση για να κλείσεις κάποια στόματα; Γιατί φαντάζομαι αυτό θα άκουσες πάνω κάτω. Σου έχει πει πουθενά η Ναταλία εδώ και πόσα ποστ πως δεν πρέπει να κυνηγήσεις μια όμορφη κοπέλα που θα σου αρέσει; Τα ερμηνεύεις όπως θέλεις και το παίζεις θύμα γιατί έτσι έχεις βολευτεί και η οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή ή ψάξιμο είναι δύσκολη/ο, δεν συμφωνείς; Και δεν μιλάω εκ του ασφαλούς, το αναγνωρίζω κι' εγώ στον εαυτό μου γιατί κάθε αλλαγή και ψάξιμο σε βάθος (είτε εμβαθύνω σε συναισθήματα, είτε σε κάποιες καταστάσεις) απαιτεί προσπάθεια και χρόνο...



Δεν φτάνει μόνο η εσωτερική ομορφιά......

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος.Μου είπαν όχι στις ωραίες.Μονο μέτριες και άσχημες είπαν.Ξέρεις κάτι;Με μια μέτρια δεν θα ήμουν ευτυχής.Τι,να βγαίνω έξω και η άλλη να μην είναι ωραία και εμφανίσιμη;


Περίμενε λίγο γιατί εγώ αλλα είχα καταλάβει....Δηλαδή θες ωραία γιατί ντρέπεσαι να κυκλοφορείς με μια μέτρια ή γιατί δεν νιώθεις έλξη?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Περίμενε λίγο γιατί εγώ αλλα είχα καταλάβει....Δηλαδή θες ωραία γιατί ντρέπεσαι να κυκλοφορείς με μια μέτρια ή γιατί δεν νιώθεις έλξη?


Τι είχες καταλάβει;Δεν νιώθω έλξη για μέτρια.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος.Μου είπαν όχι στις ωραίες.Μονο μέτριες και άσχημες είπαν.Ξέρεις κάτι;Με μια μέτρια δεν θα ήμουν ευτυχής.Τι,να βγαίνω έξω και η άλλη να μην είναι ωραία και εμφανίσιμη;Να είναι δηλαδή άλλοι με τις ωραίες και εγώ με μια μέτρια,δηλαδή μη ωραία;


μετά απο αυτό σου το ποστ δεν έχω να πω κάτι.Δε θες κοπέλα,τρόπαιο θες για να κυκλοφορείς και να λένε όλοι "ρε τον π---η τι μ----α έχει δίπλα του?" oπότε με την εμφάνιση που έγραψες ότι έχεις,θα σου πω ότι είσαι οκ.Αυτό που σου λείπει είναι μερικά ευρουλάκια για να το παίξεις κάποιος και δε χρειάζεται να λιώνεις στα γυμναστήρια.. Να δες ένα παράδειγμα εδώ http://ksenerotes.blogspot.gr/2016/02/blog-post_26.html 
Y.Γ. να πάρει...είπα δε θα ξαναγράψω σε θέμα σου και έγραψα..σταθερός στις απόψεις μου είμαι ο μ...ς!!!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Τι είχες καταλάβει;Δεν νιώθω έλξη για μέτρια.


Και γιατί είπες πως θα βγαίνεις έξω με μια μέτρια? Την θες και για επίδειξη, πες το αν είναι δεν θα σε κρίνει κανείς...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και γιατί είπες πως θα βγαίνεις έξω με μια μέτρια? Την θες και για επίδειξη, πες το αν είναι δεν θα σε κρίνει κανείς...


Λοιπόν,πρώτα το θέλω για ΕΜΕΝΑ,και μετά για να δουν ότι μπορώ με ωραία.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Λοιπόν,πρώτα το θέλω για ΕΜΕΝΑ,και μετά για να δουν ότι μπορώ με ωραία.


Ποιοι να δουν δηλαδή? Ο κόσμος, όσοι σου είπαν ότι δεν μπορείς, οι φίλοι σου??

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> μετά απο αυτό σου το ποστ δεν έχω να πω κάτι.Δε θες κοπέλα,τρόπαιο θες για να κυκλοφορείς και να λένε όλοι "ρε τον π---η τι μ----α έχει δίπλα του?" oπότε με την εμφάνιση που έγραψες ότι έχεις,θα σου πω ότι είσαι οκ.Αυτό που σου λείπει είναι μερικά ευρουλάκια για να το παίξεις κάποιος και δε χρειάζεται να λιώνεις στα γυμναστήρια.. Να δες ένα παράδειγμα εδώ http://ksenerotes.blogspot.gr/2016/02/blog-post_26.html 
> Y.Γ. να πάρει...είπα δε θα ξαναγράψω σε θέμα σου και έγραψα..σταθερός στις απόψεις μου είμαι ο μ...ς!!!


Εγώ θα σε ρωτήσω το εξής:Γιατί να είμαι με μια άσχημη η μέτρια,δηλαδή μη εμφανίσιμη και να νιώθω περήφανος που θα την κυκλοφορώ;Να κοιτανε οι άλλοι και να λένε "πως είναι έτσι;"

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ποιοι να δουν δηλαδή? Ο κόσμος, όσοι σου είπαν ότι δεν μπορείς, οι φίλοι σου??


Όλοι ρε παιδί μου.(προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων δεν έχω κανένα θέμα μαζί σου).

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Εγώ θα σε ρωτήσω το εξής:Γιατί να είμαι με μια άσχημη η μέτρια,δηλαδή μη εμφανίσιμη και να νιώθω περήφανος που θα την κυκλοφορώ;Να κοιτανε οι άλλοι και να λένε "πως είναι έτσι;"


Κάτσε αυτό θα το έλεγαν κάποιοι ''καλοί άνθρωποι '' για μια άσχημη, όχι για μια μέτρια...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Αφού ρε cube,η μέτρια δεν είναι όμορφη.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Αφού ρε cube,η μέτρια δεν είναι όμορφη.


ναι αλλά άλλο το ντρέπομαι με την άσχημη και δεν θέλω κακά σχόλια και άλλο το θέλω τον θαυμασμό των άλλων και θέλω καλά σχόλια.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μισό,τι θαυμασμό να συγκέντρωσω για μια μέτρια;

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Μισό,τι θαυμασμό να συγκέντρωσω για μια μέτρια;


ναι με μια μέτρια δεν θα είχες κανένα σχόλιο, ούτε καλό ούτε κακό.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ναι με μια μέτρια δεν θα είχες κανένα σχόλιο, ούτε καλό ούτε κακό.....


Η σιωπή θα έλεγε πολλά.Σε λίγο θα θεωρηθεί κακό που θέλω όμορφη.Και μια μέτρια θα ένιωθα κατώτερος.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Η σιωπή θα έλεγε πολλά.Σε λίγο θα θεωρηθεί κακό που θέλω όμορφη.Και μια μέτρια θα ένιωθα κατώτερος.


ωραία και ξαναρωτάω, θα ένιωθες εσύ κατώτερος ή θα ένιωθες ότι οι άλλοι σε βλέπουν κατώτερο?

----------


## Deleted-150217

why μου στέλνεις αν θες σε πμ ή στο mail [email protected] μια φώτο μιας όμορφης,μιας μέτριας και μιας άσχημης για να δω τα γούστα σου?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και τα 2.Και ρωτάω,γιατί να μην πάω με όμορφη;

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Και τα 2.Και ρωτάω,γιατί να μην πάω με όμορφη;


Μάλιστα...αλλά έχεις μια τάση να ξεφεύγεις.... γιατί ρωτάς συνέχεια το ίδιο πράγμα? Αν σου πούμε πήγαινε με όμορφη, θα αποκτήσεις αυτό που θες? όχι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μάλιστα...αλλά έχεις μια τάση να ξεφεύγεις.... γιατί ρωτάς συνέχεια το ίδιο πράγμα? Αν σου πούμε πήγαινε με όμορφη, θα αποκτήσεις αυτό που θες? όχι


Το ρωτάω γιατί περιμένω απαντήσεις.Τι,να πάω με μέτριες και άσχημες;Και μια απορία.Γιατι τα ζευγάρια δεν διαφέρουν καθόλου σε Εμφάνιση;Και δεν μιλάω για εσωτερική ομορφιά.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Το ρωτάω γιατί περιμένω απαντήσεις.Τι,να πάω με μέτριες και άσχημες;Και μια απορία.Γιατι τα ζευγάρια δεν διαφέρουν καθόλου σε Εμφάνιση;


Αν κάποιος σου είπε όντως να μην πας με όμορφη, ρώτα αυτόν. Αλήθεια τώρα, δεν έχεις δει κανένα αταίριαστο ζευγάρι?

----------


## Deleted-150217

Αυτό το ότι δεν υπάρχουν ζευγάρια που διαφέρουν σε εμφάνιση,μόνο εσύ το βλέπεις κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη.Επίσης εσύ θεωρείς δεδομένο για τον εαυτό σου ότι ΑΝ ΛΕΩ ΑΝ... την πέσεις δοκιμαστικά σε κάποια μέτρια για τα δικά σου γούστα θα την καταφέρεις? 
Αν το πιστεύεις τότε γιατί δεν στοχεύεις και εκεί που πραγματικά θες? Φταίμε εμείς εδώ στο φόρουμ? Αμα είναι να ανοίξουμε μια ψηφοφορία που να λέει "συμφωνείτε ο why να πάει με όμορφη?" εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει ένας που διαφωνεί σε αυτό.Αν σου πούμε όλα τα άτομα εδώ στο φόρουμ ότι συμφωνούμε να πας με όμορφη θα τολμήσεις να τα ρίξεις σε κάποια όμορφη και ότι βγει? Και αν δεν βγει στην επόμενη μέχρι να πετύχεις αυτό που θες?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Δεν κατηγόρησα κανέναν admforall.Απλα όσοι ανέφερα,έχετε πει να μην στοχεύω σε ωραίες,αλλα σε μέτριες και άσχημες

----------


## Macgyver

> Μπορει πχ αυτή που εσυ αποκαλεις "ομορφη κοπέλα" εγω να την βλέπω ασχημη και αυτή που εγω αποκαλω όμορφη να την βλέπεις ασχημη κλπ. Με αυτό το τρόπο ολοι οι ανθρωποι βρίσκουν το αλλο τους μισο. Εάν δεν γινόταν αυτό τότε όλοι οι άντρες θα κολλούσαν μόνο στις "ομορφες", οι γυναίκες μόνο στους "όμορφους" και με λιγα λόγια οι "μετριοι και οι "ασχημοι" (αντρες και γυναίκες) θα έμεναν μόνοι και ερημοι σαν την καλαμιά στον κάμπο. Μπορεί τώρα να χρειαστουν να κάνουν μια προσπάθεια για να το βρουν, μπορεί να κάνουν και 100, όμως στο τέλος θα το βρούν.
> ....


Αγαπητε Αρχαγγελε , αυτο μπορω να το εξηγησω εγω , γιατι δλδ καποια που ο αλλος θεωρει ομορφη , εγω να μην μπορω να την ξεχωρισω απο ενα καφασι σουπιές .........................εχω μελετησει το αντικειμενο , και μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη ............ η ιδεα που εχεις για τον εαυτο σου , δρα ως ' περιοριστικος ' παραγοντας στην επιλογη της κοπελας/συντροφου σου ............... δλδ , εγω μπορει να εχω μια καλη γνωμη για τον εαυτο μου , αλλα αμα με ρωτησεις για την A. Ambrosio ( μια και αναφερθη τονοματης ) η την Zizel Bunchen , η οποιαδηποτε καλλονη , διεθνους βεληνεκους , θα πω , ναι , πολυ ομορφη κοπελα , αλλα δεν θααισθανθω ελξη γι αυτην , διοτι υποσυνειδητα δρα ενας μηχανισμος , που σου λεει , ' ε , φιλε , αυτη δεν ειναι για τα κυβικα σου ' , τοχω διαβασει σε βιβλιο ψυχολογιας ..................... οποτε ενας που δεν αισθανεται και ιδαιτερη αυτοπεποιθηση , θα του φανει ωραια μεν μια οντως ωραια κοπελα , αλλα θα αισθανθει αληθινη ελξη για μια που ειναι στα κυβικα του , οχι αναγκαστικα εμφανισης , αλλα αυτοπεποιθησης ...........................γι αυτον λοιπον τον λογο , οι ' ασχημοι ' ( βαρυς χαρακτηρισμος ! ) και οι ' ασχημες ' η οι' μετριοι ' και οι ' μετριες ' , δεν μενουν σαν καλαμια στον καμπο , οπως χαρακτηριστικα αναφερεις ....................... δεν προκειται να κρινω τον Γουαι , τον βλεπω με συμπαθεια , καποια στιγμη , θα βρει τον δρομο του , ειναι μικρος ακομη .................... κι εσυ με συμπαθεια τον βλεπεις , το καταλαβαινω .................. κατα τα αλλα , θα συμφωνησω οτι ειναι θεμα αυτοπεποιθησης , με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται , ναχεις ωραιες κοπελες , οχι εμφανισης .......................... οχι οτι η εμφανιση ειναι αδιαφορη , παιζει ενα 20-25%...................

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Mac,δεν μένουν σαν καλαμιά στον κάμπο,αλλά κάνουν σχέσεις μεταξύ τους;

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Δεν κατηγόρησα κανέναν admforall.Απλα όσοι ανέφερα,έχετε πει να μην στοχεύω σε ωραίες,αλλα σε μέτριες και άσχημες


Γιατι δε διαβάζεις ολοκληρωμένα αυτά που έχουμε γράψει ? Επισης αν θες μου απαντάς και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα αλλά και στο μήνυμα για φώτο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιατι δε διαβάζεις ολοκληρωμένα αυτά που έχουμε γράψει ? Επισης αν θες μου απαντάς και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα αλλά και στο μήνυμα για φώτο.


Θα σου στείλω μετά.Γιατι ρε να τα διαβάσω όλα,όταν κάποιοι(γιατί υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που έχουν πει το αντίθετο) μου έχετε πει να πάω με μέτρια,δηλαδή μη όμορφη;Θα είμαι ευτυχισμένος νομίζεις,με μια μέτρια;Τη στιγμή που άλλοι θα είναι με όμορφες;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και συνεχίζω:Γιατί να πάω σύμφωνα με κάποιους με μέτρια ή άσχημη?Για να περάσω καλά?Θα με κάνουν ευτυχισμένο?Είδατε που μετρά πάνω από όλα η εμφάνιση και για εσάς?Τι γοητευτικό να βρώ σε μέτρια ή άσχημη?Μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι αυτό θα ήταν ακόμη πιο ψυχοφθόρο......

----------


## Deleted-150217

Οκ περιμένω να μου στείλεις.Απο εκει και πέρα εγώ πιστεύω ότι η ομορφιά εμπεριέχει και υποκειμενικότητα για τον κάθε άνθρωπο.Ευτυχισμένος θεωρώ πως θα είσαι όταν ερωτευτείς πραγματικά κάποια γυναίκα και υπάρξει ανταπόκριση απο μεριάς της.Τότε πιστεύω ότι δε θα σε νοιάζει τι λένε οι άλλοι και πως θα την κυκλοφορείς-->σορρυ ρε συ ακόμη γελάω με αυτό πως θα την κυκλοφορώ.. Γιατί πολύ απλά εσύ θα την βλέπεις όμορφη και δε θα σε νοιάζει τι λένε οι άλλοι καθώς πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να αρέσει σε όλους/ες.
Αλήθεια έχεις ερωτευτεί ποτέ σου και έκανες ότι περνάει απο το χέρι σου για να διεκδικήσεις την κοπέλα αυτή ή αλλάζεις κάθε μέρα γνώμη για το ποια όμορφη είναι καλύτερη ανάλογα με το ποια τυχαίνει να βρεθεί στον δρόμο σου?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οκ περιμένω να μου στείλεις.Απο εκει και πέρα εγώ πιστεύω ότι η ομορφιά εμπεριέχει και υποκειμενικότητα για τον κάθε άνθρωπο.Ευτυχισμένος θεωρώ πως θα είσαι όταν ερωτευτείς πραγματικά κάποια γυναίκα και υπάρξει ανταπόκριση απο μεριάς της.Τότε πιστεύω ότι δε θα σε νοιάζει τι λένε οι άλλοι και πως θα την κυκλοφορείς-->σορρυ ρε συ ακόμη γελάω με αυτό πως θα την κυκλοφορώ.. Γιατί πολύ απλά εσύ θα την βλέπεις όμορφη και δε θα σε νοιάζει τι λένε οι άλλοι καθώς πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να αρέσει σε όλους/ες.
> Αλήθεια έχεις ερωτευτεί ποτέ σου και έκανες ότι περνάει απο το χέρι σου για να διεκδικήσεις την κοπέλα αυτή ή αλλάζεις κάθε μέρα γνώμη για το ποια όμορφη είναι καλύτερη ανάλογα με το ποια τυχαίνει να βρεθεί στον δρόμο σου?


Το θέμα είναι να υπάρξει ανταπόκριση από όμορφη,όχι από μέτρια ή άσχημη.....

----------


## archangel

> Να ανέβει η αυτοπεποίθηση μου με μέτρια?
> Ναι,πελάτης του γυμναστηρίου!


Με καθε γυναικα ανεβαινει η αυτοπεποιθηση. Μιλησε μου ειλικρινά. Οταν σου κολλησαν εκεινες οι κοπέλες που δεν σου ερεσαν για λιγο δεν ενιωσες ωραια. Ενα αίσθημα που σου έλεγε "ωραία, αρεσω σε αυτές αρα θα αρεσω και σε ομορφη" εστωκαι για λιγο θα το ενιωσες και είναι φυσιλογικο. Μπορει μετά να είπες γτ να μην αρεσω σε μια ομορφη και να αρεσω σε αυτήν αλλα στην αρχη για μερικα εστω δευτερολεπτα θα το είπες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με καθε γυναικα ανεβαινει η αυτοπεποιθηση. Μιλησε μου ειλικρινά. Οταν σου κολλησαν εκεινες οι κοπέλες που δεν σου ερεσαν για λιγο δεν ενιωσες ωραια. Ενα αίσθημα που σου έλεγε "ωραία, αρεσω σε αυτές αρα θα αρεσω και σε ομορφη" εστωκαι για λιγο θα το ενιωσες και είναι φυσιλογικο. Μπορει μετά να είπες γτ να μην αρεσω σε μια ομορφη και να αρεσω σε αυτήν αλλα στην αρχη για μερικα εστω δευτερολεπτα θα το είπες.


Ούτε καν.........

----------


## archangel

> Μάλλον μερικοί-μερικοί θέλετε να με αποτρέψετε από αυτό που επιθυμώ!


Γτ ρε why το λες αυτο; Γτ να μην θελω να βρει ωραία κοπέλα;
Μην λες βλακειες τωρα. εξυπνο παιδι είσαι. Λιγο να ξεπεράσεις το κώλυμα σου θα εχεις και γαμω της ζωη.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γτ ρε why το λες αυτο; Γτ να μην θελω να βρει ωραία κοπέλα;
> Μην λες βλακειες τωρα. εξυπνο παιδι είσαι. Λιγο να ξεπεράσεις το κώλυμα σου θα εχεις και γαμω της ζωη.


Δεν είσαι σε αυτούς....

----------


## archangel

> Ναταλακι,αν το να δω από μια άλλη σκοπιά τα πράγματα,είναι οι μέτριες και οι άσχημες να μου λείπει.Και λύσε μου μια απορία:Γιατί οι όμορφες πάνε μονο
> με όμορφους και πάει λέγοντας;



Αλλο σου είπε ρε why.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αλλο σου είπε ρε why.


Δηλαδή?????

----------


## Deleted-150217

why είδα το pm σου...οντως δε κυνηγάς μοντέλα αλλά οοοκ κράτα εσύ την όμορφη σου και στείλε το κινητό της άσχημης.χαχαχαχα...ρε συ...ρε συ...Φίλος έχεις πολύ υψηλά στάνταρ ή δε ξερω και εγώ τι άλλο.Σοβαρά τώρα.Αυτή που σου αρέσει είναι μια χαρά όπως και όλες οι άλλες.Και ξαναρωτάω..Τι σε εμποδίζει και δε πας να της μιλήσεις?

----------


## Macgyver

> .. Γιατί πολύ απλά εσύ θα την βλέπεις όμορφη και δε θα σε νοιάζει τι λένε οι άλλοι καθώς πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να αρέσει σε όλους/ες.
> υ?



Eδω θα πρεπει να διαφωνησω δυστυχως ................ υπαρχουν αντικειμενικα ωραιες γυναικες , σαφως , που αρεσουν εμφανισιακα σε ολους , το αν σου παει μια γυναικα σαν τυπος , ειναι αυτο που κανει την διαφορα ................ πχ. Σκλεναρικοβα , ωραια γυναικα , οποιος πει οτι δεν ειναι ωραια , λεει ψεμματα , αλλα εμενα δεν ειναι ο τυπος μου , δεν μου λεει και πολλα ................. μια ωραια γυναικα , θα σε ελξει με την εμφανιση της , το αν θα μπορεσει να σε κρατησει με τον χαρακτηρα της , ειναι το θεμα .........................βεβαια , αν εσυ ( ο οποιοσδηποτε ) δεν εχεις και πολλες επιλογες , λογω ελλειψεως προσοντων , η αυτοπεποιθησης , θα παραβλεψεις τον χαρακτηρα , και θα κατσεις μαζι της , οτι και ναναι .......................ενας αντρας ομως , που εχει πολλες επιλογες , λογω πχ. αυτοπεποιθησης , η προσοντων , θα παει παρακατω απο την εμφανιση , και θα κοιταξει και περιεχομενο ................

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> why είδα το pm σου...οντως δε κυνηγάς μοντέλα αλλά οοοκ κράτα εσύ την όμορφη σου και στείλε το κινητό της άσχημης.χαχαχαχα...ρε συ...ρε συ...Φίλος έχεις πολύ υψηλά στάνταρ ή δε ξερω και εγώ τι άλλο.Σοβαρά τώρα.Αυτή που σου αρέσει είναι μια χαρά όπως και όλες οι άλλες.Και ξαναρωτάω..Τι σε εμποδίζει και δε πας να της μιλήσεις?


Sorry,σου φάνηκαν πολύ υψηλά στάνταρ?Δεν είναι μοντέλα........
Και κόψε αυτό το κρύο χιούμορ,γιατί προβλέπω να σε ξαναβρίσω.

----------


## Macgyver

> Με καθε γυναικα ανεβαινει η αυτοπεποιθηση. ες.




Μεγαλη αληθεια αυτο ........την αυτοπεποιθηση στις γυναικες , σεναν αντρα , μονο οι γυναικες μπορουν να την δωσουν , με την αποδοχη τους , σωστο ειναι ...........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μεγαλη αληθεια αυτο ........την αυτοπεποιθηση στις γυναικες , σεναν αντρα , μονο οι γυναικες μπορουν να την δωσουν , με την αποδοχη τους , σωστο ειναι ...........


Το θέμα είναι να είναι ωραίες,αλλιώς.....

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Sorry,σου φάνηκαν πολύ υψηλά στάνταρ?Δεν είναι μοντέλα........
> Και κόψε αυτό το κρύο χιούμορ,γιατί προβλέπω να σε ξαναβρίσω.


Οχι εμένα μου φάνηκαν μια χαρά όλες.Απλές καθημερινές κοπέλες και θεωρώ προσεγγίσιμες όλες τους.Ακόμη και αυτή που είπες ως άσχημη,αντικειμενικά αν το δεις κανείς δεν είναι.Σόρρυ που στο χαλάω αλλά έτσι είναι...Αν είναι συμφοιτήτριες σου,θα το ξαναπώ.Πήγαινε και μίλα σε αυτή που σου αρέσει πιο πολύ.Βρες τρόπο και κάνε το.Τόσο απλά στο λέω και αν θες να με ξαναβρίσεις,κάνε το.

----------


## archangel

> Και συνεχίζω:Γιατί να πάω σύμφωνα με κάποιους με μέτρια ή άσχημη?Για να περάσω καλά?Θα με κάνουν ευτυχισμένο?Είδατε που μετρά πάνω από όλα η εμφάνιση και για εσάς?Τι γοητευτικό να βρώ σε μέτρια ή άσχημη?Μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι αυτό θα ήταν ακόμη πιο ψυχοφθόρο......


Why αλλο σου λεμε αλλο λες ότι λεμε. Δεν σου είπε κανεις να μην πας με όμορφη. Αυτό που σου είπαμε είναι να μην βαζεις ταμπελες στους ανθρωπους.
Και ποιοι είναι οι αλλοι που θα ειναι με ομορφες που λες;
Ερευνες εχουν δειξει πως το 90% τον αντρων είναι στο μεσο όρο 5% ομορφοι και 5% ασχημοι. απαντησε μου τωρα, αν οι μετριοι πανε με μετριους ομορφοι με ομορφους και ασχημοι με ασχημους, τοτε αυτό σημαίνει ότι ολες οι ομορφες πανε με το 5%.
Έχω γνωρίσει άσχημους – στην κυριολεξία – άντρες, που έχουν τεράστια επιτυχία με τις γυναίκες. Και δεν στο λεω ετσι αυτό. 
Θα σου πω και κατι τελευταίο που μου είχε πει ο αδερφός μου οταν ημουν στην ηλικία σου. "Μην κοιτάς τα αστρα γτ δεν θα τα πιάσεις όσο και αν προσπαθεις. Κοιτα μπροστά σου και θα δείς που επεσε το πεφταστέρι! 
Κατι που διαβασα ποιο πανω θα εκανες σχεση με μια κοπελα που είναι ομορφη, κουκλάρα, γκομε...ναρα, αλλα τελειως χαζη, κουτοπόνηρη, αγράμματη, κακιασμένη, εκμεταλευτρια, ψυχρή και ξενερωτη;
Στειλε και σε μενα φωτο ομορφης, μετρια και ασχημης.

----------


## archangel

> Δηλαδή?????


πως δεν είναι ολα οπως νομιζεις πως είναι(δεν σου λεω να μην πας με ομορφη). Εχεις μια αποψη για τις γυναίκες που δεν είναι σωστη (δεν σου λεω να μην πας με όμορφη) και τις προσβάλλεις οταν το λες αυτο (δε σου λεω να μην πας με ομορφη). Δεν ειναι η ωριμες στο μυαλό ομορφες γυναίκες τόσο ρηχές (δε σου λεω να πας με ασχημη ή μετρια).

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Και συνεχίζω:Γιατί να πάω σύμφωνα με κάποιους με μέτρια ή άσχημη?Για να περάσω καλά?Θα με κάνουν ευτυχισμένο?Είδατε που μετρά πάνω από όλα η εμφάνιση και για εσάς?Τι γοητευτικό να βρώ σε μέτρια ή άσχημη?Μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι αυτό θα ήταν ακόμη πιο ψυχοφθόρο......


Kοίτα εγώ είδα ότι σε ενδιαφέρει κυρίως να αποδείξεις εδώ στο φόρουμ, ότι όλοι βάζουν την εμφάνιση πάνω από όλα, και σε μένα το ίδιο είπες αλλά δεν μ' απάντησες τελικά τι άφησα να εννοηθεί. Το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι πρόσεχε, γιατί αν θεωρείς ευτυχία την κατάκτηση μιας ωραίας γκόμενας, σε λίγα χρόνια θα θεωρείς ότι ευτυχία είναι ένα καλό αμάξι, λεφτά κλπ για να έχεις ωραίες γκόμενες, και αυτό μόνο ευτυχία δεν λέγεται... Από την άλλη πιστεύω και ελπίζω αυτή η χοντρή και η άσχημη που αναφέρεις συνεχώς να τις υποτιμάς λόγω χαρακτήρα, γιατί νιώθω ότι τις αποκαλείς έτσι για να τις τιμωρήσεις... οπότε υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα...και οι ωραίες χαζογκόμενες θα θέλουν να είσαι θεός, επομένως καλύτερα να προσεγγίζεις έξυπνες κοπέλες που θα σε γουστάρουν για αυτό που είσαι με κοιλιακούς ή όχι.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Kοίτα εγώ είδα ότι σε ενδιαφέρει κυρίως να αποδείξεις εδώ στο φόρουμ, ότι όλοι βάζουν την εμφάνιση πάνω από όλα, και σε μένα το ίδιο είπες αλλά δεν μ' απάντησες τελικά τι άφησα να εννοηθεί. Το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι πρόσεχε, γιατί αν θεωρείς ευτυχία την κατάκτηση μιας ωραίας γκόμενας, σε λίγα χρόνια θα θεωρείς ότι ευτυχία είναι ένα καλό αμάξι, λεφτά κλπ για να έχεις ωραίες γκόμενες, και αυτό μόνο ευτυχία δεν λέγεται... Από την άλλη πιστεύω και ελπίζω αυτή η χοντρή και η άσχημη που αναφέρεις συνεχώς να τις υποτιμάς λόγω χαρακτήρα, γιατί νιώθω ότι τις αποκαλείς έτσι για να τις τιμωρήσεις... οπότε υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα...και οι ωραίες χαζογκόμενες θα θέλουν να είσαι θεός, επομένως καλύτερα να προσεγγίζεις έξυπνες κοπέλες που θα σε γουστάρουν για αυτό που είσαι με κοιλιακούς ή όχι.....


Μόνο αν οι έξυπνες είναι όμορφες,αλλιώς δεν θα πάρω.Ευχαριστώ!
Ερωτήσεις:για ποιό πράγμα υπάρχει ακόμη ελπίδα?Έξυπνες και συγχρόνως όμορφες εξωτερικά υπάρχουν?
Αν νομίζεις ότι θα είμαι ευτυχής με μέτρια ή άσχημη,λάθος κάνεις!

----------


## cdeleted29517

εξυπνες που σου αρέσουν εννοώ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Kοίτα εγώ είδα ότι σε ενδιαφέρει κυρίως να αποδείξεις εδώ στο φόρουμ, ότι όλοι βάζουν την εμφάνιση πάνω από όλα, και σε μένα το ίδιο είπες αλλά δεν μ' απάντησες τελικά τι άφησα να εννοηθεί. Το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι πρόσεχε, γιατί αν θεωρείς ευτυχία την κατάκτηση μιας ωραίας γκόμενας, σε λίγα χρόνια θα θεωρείς ότι ευτυχία είναι ένα καλό αμάξι, λεφτά κλπ για να έχεις ωραίες γκόμενες, και αυτό μόνο ευτυχία δεν λέγεται... Από την άλλη πιστεύω και ελπίζω αυτή η χοντρή και η άσχημη που αναφέρεις συνεχώς να τις υποτιμάς λόγω χαρακτήρα, γιατί νιώθω ότι τις αποκαλείς έτσι για να τις τιμωρήσεις... οπότε υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα...και οι ωραίες χαζογκόμενες θα θέλουν να είσαι θεός, επομένως καλύτερα να προσεγγίζεις έξυπνες κοπέλες που θα σε γουστάρουν για αυτό που είσαι με κοιλιακούς ή όχι.....


Άφησες να εννοηθεί ότι οι όμορφες πάνε μόνο με όμορφους,οι μέτριες με μέτριους και πάει λέγοντας.
Δεν θα είναι ευτυχία η κατάκτηση μιας ωραίας γκόμενα?
Και σε ρώτησα 2 πράγματα:για ποιό πράγμα υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα?Και αν υπάρχουν κοπέλες που συνδυάζουν εξυπνάδα και *εξωτερική* ομορφιά....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Άφησες να εννοηθεί ότι οι όμορφες πάνε μόνο με όμορφους,οι μέτριες με μέτριους και πάει λέγοντας.
> Δεν θα είναι ευτυχία η κατάκτηση μιας ωραίας γκόμενα?
> Και σε ρώτησα 2 πράγματα:για ποιό πράγμα υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα?Και αν υπάρχουν κοπέλες που συνδυάζουν εξυπνάδα και *εξωτερική* ομορφιά....


Ναι στο συμπέρασμα ρώτησα πως κατέληξες αλλά τέσπα ....ναι υπάρχουν........για ποιον υπάρχει ελπίδα? για σένα.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι στο συμπέρασμα ρώτησα πως κατέληξες αλλά τέσπα ....ναι υπάρχουν........για ποιον υπάρχει ελπίδα? για σένα.....


Έβγαλα αυτό το συμπέρασμα με βάση ένα σχόλιο σου.
Ελπίδα να βρώ αυτό που θέλω?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Έβγαλα αυτό το συμπέρασμα με βάση ένα σχόλιο σου.
> Ελπίδα να βρώ αυτό που θέλω?


εντάξει βλέπω δεν μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις....όχι αργά ή γρήγορα θα βρεις την γκόμενα που θες... ελπίδα να ισορροπήσεις...........

----------


## archangel

Ουτε φωνη ουτε ακρόαση

----------


## Deleted-150217

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις την ελπίδα την δημιουργούμε εμείς οι ίδιοι με τις επιλογές μας

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ουτε φωνη ουτε ακρόαση


όταν μπορώ,θα σου στείλω!

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εγω τωρα θα το παίξω συνηγορος του διαβόλου με την λογική που καταλαβαίνεις why. Λες οτι οι όμορφοι πανε με όμορφους και οι άσχημοι με άσχημους και ούτω καθεξής. Ας πούμε οτι ειναι ετσι (ΔΕΝ σου λέω ότι ειναι ετσι μη πας και διαστρεβλώσεις τα λόγια μου, εγω πιστευω οτι δεν υπάρχει άσπρο μαύρο και παίζουν πολλα)...χαριν ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΟΣ λοιπον ας δεχτουμε οτι ισχυει η υποθεση σου. Εσενα σου την πέφτουν άσχημες μονο οπως λες σωστά; Άρα τι μας λεει αυτο; Με τα δεδομένα που εσυ θετεις αυτο μας λεει οτι εισαι άσχημος. (ΔΕΝ σου λεω οτι εισαι, με βαση την θεωρια σου βγαινει αυτο το συμπερασμα). Τωρα στη πραγματικότητα δεν ξερω και δεν με νοιάζει πως εισαι. Αλλα απο αυτο ξερω πως θέλεις όμορφη για να νιώσεις με την λογική σου και εσύ αντίστοιχα όμορφος. Αλλα δεν βλέπεις το οτι δεν έχει σημασία αυτο. Αν κάποιος ειναι (κατα τη πλειοψηφια) άσχημος μια όμορφη διπλα του δεν τον κανει όμορφο. Αν κάποιος ειναι όμορφος μια άσχημη διπλα του δεν τον κανει άσχημο. Και παρ'οτι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που κατα γενική ομολογία ειναι οσο πιο κοντά στο ιδανικό γινεται η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του κόσμου δεν γινεται να βαθμολογείται ουτε στην εμφάνιση ουτε την αξία του τόσο κατηγορηματικά και αμετάκλητα οσο πιστεύεις. Τα κόμπλεξ και τις ανασφαλειες και τα υπαρξιακά μας καλα είναι να τα λύνουμε μόνοι μας ΟΣΟ γινεται πρώτου μπλεξουμε τις ζωές μας με αλλους ανθρώπους η τελοσπαντων μεσα μας. Τωρα βέβαια κάποιοι λένε εισαι μικρός...σαμπως οταν μεγαλώνουν μερικοί έχουν διαφορετικα μυαλά απο εσένα. Καλα σου λένε θα βρεις το δρόμο σου οποιος και αν ειναι αυτος και δεν ειμαι σε θεση να τον κρινω. Θα κυλήσει ο τετζερης θα βρει το καπάκι και σε εμφάνιση και σε χαρακηρα και είτε θα καταλάβεις τι εννοούμε μεσα απο βιώματα (τιποτα δεν σε διδάσκει οσο ενα ωραίο γερο στραπάτσο) είτε θα γερασεις μη σου πω κι ολας με αυτο το σκεπτικό και απλα θα εχεις ισως κάποτε τα μεσα να ευχαριστιέσαι τις ψευδαισθήσεις σου. Κι εγω δεν ειμαι πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο εσενα τπτ σχεδον μη νομιζεις, απλα ειμαι παρατηρητικη. Εγω σου εύχομαι μονο κάποτε να ερωτευτείς. Όμορφη ομορφη φυσικά όμορφη αλίμονο. Αλλα να ερωτευτείς στα αληθεια.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω τωρα θα το παίξω συνηγορος του διαβόλου με την λογική που καταλαβαίνεις why. Λες οτι οι όμορφοι πανε με όμορφους και οι άσχημοι με άσχημους και ούτω καθεξής. Ας πούμε οτι ειναι ετσι (ΔΕΝ σου λέω ότι ειναι ετσι μη πας και διαστρεβλώσεις τα λόγια μου, εγω πιστευω οτι δεν υπάρχει άσπρο μαύρο και παίζουν πολλα)...χαριν ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΟΣ λοιπον ας δεχτουμε οτι ισχυει η υποθεση σου. Εσενα σου την πέφτουν άσχημες μονο οπως λες σωστά; Άρα τι μας λεει αυτο; Με τα δεδομένα που εσυ θετεις αυτο μας λεει οτι εισαι άσχημος. (ΔΕΝ σου λεω οτι εισαι, με βαση την θεωρια σου βγαινει αυτο το συμπερασμα). Τωρα στη πραγματικότητα δεν ξερω και δεν με νοιάζει πως εισαι. Αλλα απο αυτο ξερω πως θέλεις όμορφη για να νιώσεις με την λογική σου και εσύ αντίστοιχα όμορφος. Αλλα δεν βλέπεις το οτι δεν έχει σημασία αυτο. Αν κάποιος ειναι (κατα τη πλειοψηφια) άσχημος μια όμορφη διπλα του δεν τον κανει όμορφο. Αν κάποιος ειναι όμορφος μια άσχημη διπλα του δεν τον κανει άσχημο. Και παρ'οτι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που κατα γενική ομολογία ειναι οσο πιο κοντά στο ιδανικό γινεται η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του κόσμου δεν γινεται να βαθμολογείται ουτε στην εμφάνιση ουτε την αξία του τόσο κατηγορηματικά και αμετάκλητα οσο πιστεύεις. Τα κόμπλεξ και τις ανασφαλειες και τα υπαρξιακά μας καλα είναι να τα λύνουμε μόνοι μας ΟΣΟ γινεται πρώτου μπλεξουμε τις ζωές μας με αλλους ανθρώπους η τελοσπαντων μεσα μας. Τωρα βέβαια κάποιοι λένε εισαι μικρός...σαμπως οταν μεγαλώνουν μερικοί έχουν διαφορετικα μυαλά απο εσένα. Καλα σου λένε θα βρεις το δρόμο σου οποιος και αν ειναι αυτος και δεν ειμαι σε θεση να τον κρινω. Θα κυλήσει ο τετζερης θα βρει το καπάκι και σε εμφάνιση και σε χαρακηρα και είτε θα καταλάβεις τι εννοούμε μεσα απο βιώματα (τιποτα δεν σε διδάσκει οσο ενα ωραίο γερο στραπάτσο) είτε θα γερασεις μη σου πω κι ολας με αυτο το σκεπτικό και απλα θα εχεις ισως κάποτε τα μεσα να ευχαριστιέσαι τις ψευδαισθήσεις σου. Κι εγω δεν ειμαι πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο εσενα τπτ σχεδον μη νομιζεις, απλα ειμαι παρατηρητικη. Εγω σου εύχομαι μονο κάποτε να ερωτευτείς. Όμορφη ομορφη φυσικά όμορφη αλίμονο. Αλλα να ερωτευτείς στα αληθεια.


Πόσο είσαι????

----------


## Natalia_sups

Πφφφ μακάρι να ειχα αυτο σου το χαρακτηριστικό στη δουλεια μου ρε why...o άλλος μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα κι εγω χαλαρή και οτι θυμάμαι και οτι γουσταρω χαχαχα μηδέν στρες. Τέρας αφασίας εντελως. Τι σημασία εχει ποσο ειμαι; Δε με χαλάει να σου έλεγα, κάπου στο φορουμ πρεπει να το εχω ήδη πει. Αλλα σκοπος δεν ειναι να κρίνεις εμενα αλλα τα λόγια μου και να ζυγισεις και να εξετασεις το σκεπτικό που σου παρουσιαζω. Το χρήσιμο ειναι χρήσιμο και το άχρηστο άχρηστο απο όποιον και αν προέρχεται. Εσυ κρίνεις τι ειναι χρήσιμο και τι άχρηστο.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Αλλα μιας και εχω περιέργεια που θα το πας το επιχείρημα, 24 ειμαι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αλλα μιας και εχω περιέργεια που θα το πας το επιχείρημα, 24 ειμαι.


3 χρόνια μου ρίχνεις,οπότε νομίζω μπορείς να με καταλάβεις πιο εύκολα!

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Πφφφ μακάρι να ειχα αυτο σου το χαρακτηριστικό στη δουλεια μου ρε why...o άλλος μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα κι εγω χαλαρή και οτι θυμάμαι και οτι γουσταρω χαχαχα μηδέν στρες. Τέρας αφασίας εντελως. Τι σημασία εχει ποσο ειμαι; Δε με χαλάει να σου έλεγα, κάπου στο φορουμ πρεπει να το εχω ήδη πει. Αλλα σκοπος δεν ειναι να κρίνεις εμενα αλλα τα λόγια μου και να ζυγισεις και να εξετασεις το σκεπτικό που σου παρουσιαζω. Το χρήσιμο ειναι χρήσιμο και το άχρηστο άχρηστο απο όποιον και αν προέρχεται. Εσυ κρίνεις τι ειναι χρήσιμο και τι άχρηστο.


χαχαχα.αυτό καλλιεργείται να ξέρεις.εγώ το έχω καταφέρει στη δουλειά μου μετά απο αρκετά χρόνια.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> why είδα το pm σου...οντως δε κυνηγάς μοντέλα αλλά οοοκ κράτα εσύ την όμορφη σου και στείλε το κινητό της άσχημης.χαχαχαχα...ρε συ...ρε συ...Φίλος έχεις πολύ υψηλά στάνταρ ή δε ξερω και εγώ τι άλλο.Σοβαρά τώρα.Αυτή που σου αρέσει είναι μια χαρά όπως και όλες οι άλλες.Και ξαναρωτάω..Τι σε εμποδίζει και δε πας να της μιλήσεις?


Τι ποσοστό γυναικών θεωρείς ότι έχουν τέτοια ομορφιά?

----------


## archangel

> Πφφφ μακάρι να ειχα αυτο σου το χαρακτηριστικό στη δουλεια μου ρε why...o άλλος μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα κι εγω χαλαρή και οτι θυμάμαι και οτι γουσταρω χαχαχα μηδέν στρες. Τέρας αφασίας εντελως. Τι σημασία εχει ποσο ειμαι; Δε με χαλάει να σου έλεγα, κάπου στο φορουμ πρεπει να το εχω ήδη πει. Αλλα σκοπος δεν ειναι να κρίνεις εμενα αλλα τα λόγια μου και να ζυγισεις και να εξετασεις το σκεπτικό που σου παρουσιαζω. Το χρήσιμο ειναι χρήσιμο και το άχρηστο άχρηστο απο όποιον και αν προέρχεται. Εσυ κρίνεις τι ειναι χρήσιμο και τι άχρηστο.



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ α. πεθανα. χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχα
Χωρις παρεξήγηση Why αλλα ξέρω τι θέλεις να ρωτησεις μετά για αυτο θα σε διευκολύνω και θα ρωτησω για σενα.
Τι υψος και ποσα κιλα εισαι ναταλια;;;;;

----------


## cdeleted29517

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ α. πεθανα. χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχα
> Χωρις παρεξήγηση Why αλλα ξέρω τι θέλεις να ρωτησεις μετά για αυτο θα σε διευκολύνω και θα ρωτησω για σενα.
> Τι υψος και ποσα κιλα εισαι ναταλια;;;;;


Πας μόνο με ωραίους? χαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Τώρα εσείς νομίζετε ότι δουλεύετε εμένα.......:mad:

----------


## archangel

> Τώρα εσείς νομίζετε ότι δουλεύετε εμένα.......:mad:



Ελα ρε why πλακα σου κανουμε. μην θυμωνεις. Στη ζωη πρεπει να μαθεις να γελας, οπως και στις γυναίκες (στις ομορφες). Το χιούμορ και ο αυτοσαρκασμός αρέσει στις γυναικες (ομορφες) πολυ. Σε κανει πιο γηινο. Εξάλλου όλες οι γυναικες (ομορφες) θέλουν αντρες που να τις κάνουν να γελάνε και όχι να παθαίνουν καταθλιψη. Για αυτό don't worry, be happy!!!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Τώρα εσείς νομίζετε ότι δουλεύετε εμένα.......:mad:


Μια φορά και εγώ έχασα την σοβαρότητά μου και θα μου βγει από την μύτη.... sorry

----------


## Natalia_sups

Σε καταλαβαίνω αλλα δεν παει ετσι. Θα μπορούσα να κάνω ολόιδια συζήτηση με καποιον 40φευγα και να σκεφτόταν το ίδιο με εσένα. Θα τα εξεφραζε πιο ραφιναρισμένα ισως και χωρις νηπιακες υστερίες τύπου γκομενα θελω τώρα τη θελω και χτυπώ το πόδι κατω αλλα οκ, μεσες ακρες τις ίδιες βλακειες θα μπορούσε να πει. Τελοσπαντων εγω ευχαριστώ τον Θεό και τον Κρισνα τον Βούδα το ιπτάμενο μακαρονοτερας και την ανουσια μαύρη άβυσσο ανυπαρξίας που θα μας καταπιεί όλους που δεν γεννήθηκα όμορφη οπως το εννοείς εσύ, με προστατεύει αυτο από άτομα που ψάχνουν επιβεβαίωση και να "περπατανε" ενα ωραίο τρόπαιο διπλα τους. Το να σε θέλει ο άλλος και στο εσωτερικό του ερώτημα "γιατι" η απαντηση να ειναι προφανέστατα "επειδη ειναι 9 στα 10" δεν λέω, καλο κι ωραιο. Το να σε θέλει ομως και στο εσωτερικο ερωτημα "γιατι" η απαντηση να ειναι "αναθεμα κι αν ήξερα μα ειμαι ερωτευμενος " ανεκτίμητο ;) Καιιιιι μολις συνειδητοποίησα οτι με αυτο το τελευταίο μολις ακύρωσα ολα όσα εχω πει μεχρι τωρα γιατι έχεις βγάλει αλλα δικα σου συμπεράσματα. Ειμαι επισήμως στη λίστα σου με τα μέλη των οποίων η γνώμη δεν μετράει χαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μια φορά και εγώ έχασα την σοβαρότητά μου και θα μου βγει από την μύτη.... sorry


Μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι δεν είναι ευχάριστο,αλλά ψυχοφθόρο για εμένα.

----------


## archangel

> Μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι δεν είναι ευχάριστο,αλλά ψυχοφθόρο για εμένα.



Φιλε. οπως ξερεις στο ιδιο καραβι ειμαι αρα μπορω να αστειευτω με αυτο.
Και με τον griswol καναμε πλακα με αυτό και πιστεψε με είναι καλυτερο απο το να κλαις την μοιρα σου.
Δοκιμασε το και θα με θυμηθείς!!!!!! ;)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σε καταλαβαίνω αλλα δεν παει ετσι. Θα μπορούσα να κάνω ολόιδια συζήτηση με καποιον 40φευγα και να σκεφτόταν το ίδιο με εσένα. Θα τα εξεφραζε πιο ραφιναρισμένα ισως και χωρις νηπιακες υστερίες τύπου γκομενα θελω τώρα τη θελω και χτυπώ το πόδι κατω αλλα οκ, μεσες ακρες τις ίδιες βλακειες θα μπορούσε να πει. Τελοσπαντων εγω ευχαριστώ τον Θεό και τον Κρισνα τον Βούδα το ιπτάμενο μακαρονοτερας και την ανουσια μαύρη άβυσσο ανυπαρξίας που θα μας καταπιεί όλους που δεν γεννήθηκα όμορφη οπως το εννοείς εσύ, με προστατεύει αυτο από άτομα που ψάχνουν επιβεβαίωση και να "περπατανε" ενα ωραίο τρόπαιο διπλα τους. Το να σε θέλει ο άλλος και στο εσωτερικό του ερώτημα "γιατι" η απαντηση να ειναι προφανέστατα "επειδη ειναι 9 στα 10" δεν λέω, καλο κι ωραιο. Το να σε θέλει ομως και στο εσωτερικο ερωτημα "γιατι" η απαντηση να ειναι "αναθεμα κι αν ήξερα μα ειμαι ερωτευμενος " ανεκτίμητο ;) Καιιιιι μολις συνειδητοποίησα οτι με αυτο το τελευταίο μολις ακύρωσα ολα όσα εχω πει μεχρι τωρα γιατι έχεις βγάλει αλλα δικα σου συμπεράσματα. Ειμαι επισήμως στη λίστα σου με τα μέλη των οποίων η γνώμη δεν μετράει χαχα


Επειδή δεν είμαι τόσο χαζός όσο φαντάζεσαι,θα σου πω πως σίγουρα επιθυμώ η όμορφη να είναι και έξυπνη κλπ.
Αλλά κάποιοι εδώ μέσα *δεν μπορείτε* να καταλάβετε πως δεν μου φτάνει να είναι μυαλωμένη,αξιόλογη κλπ.Θέλω να είναι και ωραία!

----------


## Natalia_sups

Why εχουμε αρχισει μεχρι και να προβλέπουμε τι θα σκεφτείς και τι θα πεις οπως βλεπεις...Τι σου δείχνει αυτο για τον τρόπο σκέψης σου; Πως σε κάνει να νιώθεις; Απαντησε μου σοβαρα σε αυτο. Και δεν εννοώ α σπάτε πλάκα εις βάρος μου και τέτοια. Τι σου λεει για το προβλημα σου αυτό και για τις θεωρίες που εχεις πάνω στο θέμα και για το όλο σκεπτικό σου. Δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση να πέφτεις λιγο εξω; Και κατα τ'αλλα για να απαντησω στις αποριες που ευστοχα εξεφρασαν για εσενα οι αλλοι ναι μονο με όμορφους παω -_- Και πως τολμούν οι ενοχλητικοί μετριοι να μου τη πέφτουν και να με ενοχλούν συνεχεια.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Επειδή δεν είμαι τόσο χαζός όσο φαντάζεσαι,θα σου πω πως σίγουρα επιθυμώ η όμορφη να είναι και έξυπνη κλπ.
> Αλλά κάποιοι εδώ μέσα *δεν μπορείτε* να καταλάβετε πως δεν μου φτάνει να είναι μυαλωμένη,αξιόλογη κλπ.Θέλω να είναι και ωραία!


Και σε εμένα γιατί έλεγες άλλα, για να μου πας κόντρα? Ήθελες να θυμώσω μαζί σου και να σε κατηγορήσω? Δεν καταλαβαίνω....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Why εχουμε αρχισει μεχρι και να προβλέπουμε τι θα σκεφτείς και τι θα πεις οπως βλεπεις...Τι σου δείχνει αυτο για τον τρόπο σκέψης σου; Πως σε κάνει να νιώθεις; Απαντησε μου σοβαρα σε αυτο. Και δεν εννοώ α σπάτε πλάκα εις βάρος μου και τέτοια. Τι σου λεει για το προβλημα σου αυτό και για τις θεωρίες που εχεις πάνω στο θέμα και για το όλο σκεπτικό σου. Δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση να πέφτεις λιγο εξω; Και κατα τ'αλλα για να απαντησω στις αποριες που ευστοχα εξεφρασαν για εσενα οι αλλοι ναι μονο με όμορφους παω -_- Και πως τολμούν οι ενοχλητικοί μετριοι να μου τη πέφτουν και να με ενοχλούν συνεχεια.


Αλήθεια,πας με ωραίους μόνο(στην εμφάνιση πάντα)?
Σε τι να πέφτω έξω?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και σε εμένα γιατί έλεγες άλλα, για να μου πας κόντρα? Ήθελες να θυμώσω μαζί σου και να σε κατηγορήσω? Δεν καταλαβαίνω....


Με βάση αυτό το σχόλιο σου:

''Μην περιμένεις να σε κοιτάξει μια γυναίκα η οποία λιώνει στα γυμναστήρια επειδή πήρε τρία κιλά, αυτή η γυναίκα θα κοιτάξει και το σώμα σου, και την φάτσα σου, και να έχεις και ένα καλό αμαξάκι κλπ αν με πιάνεις.... υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ''όμορφες'' που δεν είναι έτσι και δεν πάνε αποκλειστικά με όμορφους, αλλά με ότι γουστάρουν...ψάξε λοιπόν να τις βρεις...''

Μου έδωσες την εντύπωση που ανέφερα πριν.Ότι οι όμορφοι πάνε μόνο μεταξύ τους κλπ.Και ότι οι γυναίκες που ανέφερες ότι δεν θα με κοιτάξουν είναι όμορφες.....
Δεν είχα διάθεση να σε κατηγορήσω ή να σε κάνω να θυμώσεις και συγγνώμη αν αισθάνθηκες έτσι.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Με βάση αυτό το σχόλιο σου:
> 
> ''Μην περιμένεις να σε κοιτάξει μια γυναίκα η οποία λιώνει στα γυμναστήρια επειδή πήρε τρία κιλά, αυτή η γυναίκα θα κοιτάξει και το σώμα σου, και την φάτσα σου, και να έχεις και ένα καλό αμαξάκι κλπ αν με πιάνεις.... υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ''όμορφες'' που δεν είναι έτσι και δεν πάνε αποκλειστικά με όμορφους, αλλά με ότι γουστάρουν...ψάξε λοιπόν να τις βρεις...''
> 
> Μου έδωσες την εντύπωση που ανέφερα πριν.Ότι οι όμορφοι πάνε μόνο μεταξύ τους κλπ.Και ότι οι γυναίκες που ανέφερες ότι δεν θα με κοιτάξουν είναι όμορφες.....
> Δεν είχα διάθεση να σε κατηγορήσω και συγγνώμη αν αισθάνθηκες έτσι.


ωραία και αν εγώ το πιστεύω αυτό εσύ κάθεσαι και λες ψέμματα, για να μου πας κόντρα, κάτι που δεν είναι και υπέρ σου να θες γκόμενες ανεξαρτητα τον χαρακτήρα τους? αυτό δεν κατάλαβα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ωραία και αν εγώ το πιστεύω αυτό εσύ κάθεσαι και λες ψέμματα, για να μου πας κόντρα, κάτι που δεν είναι και υπέρ σου να θες γκόμενες ανεξαρτητα τον χαρακτήρα τους? αυτό δεν κατάλαβα


Που είπα ακριβώς ψέμματα?Για εξήγησε μου.

----------


## cdeleted29517

και για να το ξεκαθαρίσω είπα ότι οι χαζές όμορφες πάνε μόνο με όμορφους, οι έξυπνες όμορφες πάνε με όποιους γουστάρουν, δεν έχουν πρότυπα.... με όμορφους ή άσχημους....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Που είπα ακριβώς ψέμματα?Για εξήγησε μου.


Δεν είπες θες όμορφη ανεξαρτήτως χαρακτήρα?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Δεν μου απάντησες στην ερώτηση μου. Κλασικα. Θα απαντησω στη δικιά σου ομως. Μήπως πέφτεις εξω στη θεωρία σου οτι οι όμορφοι πανε με όμορφους και οι μετριοι με μετριους και οι άσχημοι με άσχημους κλπ εννοω. ΑΝ υποθέσουμε οτι ειναι ετσι κι εσένα σου τη πέφτουν μονο άσχημες τοτε δεν βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι κι εσύ είσαι άσχημος; Άρα ορίστε τι μας πρηζεις με τις όμορφες σε 1863 ποστ; Οι όμορφοι με όμορφους και οι άσχημοι με άσχημους. Που πας να παίξεις μπάλα εξω από τη κατηγορία σου κύριε; Εγω ΔΕΝ τα πιστευω αυτα αλλα σύμφωνα με την θεωρία σου έτσι παει. Οποτε τι προτιμάς...να κρατήσεις αυτη την θεωρία και να πάρεις απόφαση οτι δεν μπορεις να εισαι με όμορφη (ΔΕΝ το λέω εγω αυτο, αυτο θα ισχυε σε περίπτωση που ισχύει η θεωρία σου) η μήπως προτιμάς να αναθεωρήσεις και να απορρίψεις αυτο το σκεπτικό ότι οι όμορφοι πανε με όμορφους μονο κλπ και να δεις τι παίζει και τι μπορεις να κανεις στα αληθεια για να εισαι με κάποια που σου αρέσει;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν είπες θες όμορφη ανεξαρτήτως χαρακτήρα?


Τώρα δεν θυμάμαι που το έγραψα,αλλά το είπα εν θερμώ.
Αφού έβλεπα μερικούς να μου γράφουν για μέτριες κλπ.
Και πριν λίγο,έγραψα ένα άλλο σχόλιο περί όμορφης αλλά έξυπνης.Δεν ξέρω αν το είδες.

----------


## archangel

> Why εχουμε αρχισει μεχρι και να προβλέπουμε τι θα σκεφτείς και τι θα πεις οπως βλεπεις...Τι σου δείχνει αυτο για τον τρόπο σκέψης σου; Πως σε κάνει να νιώθεις; Απαντησε μου σοβαρα σε αυτο. Και δεν εννοώ α σπάτε πλάκα εις βάρος μου και τέτοια. Τι σου λεει για το προβλημα σου αυτό και για τις θεωρίες που εχεις πάνω στο θέμα και για το όλο σκεπτικό σου. Δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση να πέφτεις λιγο εξω; Και κατα τ'αλλα για να απαντησω στις αποριες που ευστοχα εξεφρασαν για εσενα οι αλλοι ναι μονο με όμορφους παω -_- Και πως τολμούν οι ενοχλητικοί μετριοι να μου τη πέφτουν και να με ενοχλούν συνεχεια.



Στην δικια μου ερωτηση δεν απάντησες ομως!!!!!! :p:p





> Αλήθεια,πας με ωραίους μόνο(στην εμφάνιση πάντα)?
> Σε τι να πέφτω έξω?



Πλακα κανει σε εμας, Why!!!!!
Πραγματικα εκτός το σωμα σου πρεπει να δουλεψεις και το χιουμορ σου. (δεν στο λεω για να σε προσβάλω, απλως οπως είπα και πιο πρίν στις γυναίκες{ομορφες} αρέσει το χιουμορ)
Στην αποψη οτι οι ωραιες με τους ωραίους και οι ασχημοι με τους ασχημους!!!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν μου απάντησες στην ερώτηση μου. Κλασικα. Θα απαντησω στη δικιά σου ομως. Μήπως πέφτεις εξω στη θεωρία σου οτι οι όμορφοι πανε με όμορφους και οι μετριοι με μετριους και οι άσχημοι με άσχημους κλπ εννοω. ΑΝ υποθέσουμε οτι ειναι ετσι κι εσένα σου τη πέφτουν μονο άσχημες τοτε δεν βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι κι εσύ είσαι άσχημος; Άρα ορίστε τι μας πρηζεις με τις όμορφες σε 1863 ποστ; Οι όμορφοι με όμορφους και οι άσχημοι με άσχημους. Που πας να παίξεις μπάλα εξω από τη κατηγορία σου κύριε; Εγω ΔΕΝ τα πιστευω αυτα αλλα σύμφωνα με την θεωρία σου έτσι παει. Οποτε τι προτιμάς...να κρατήσεις αυτη την θεωρία και να πάρεις απόφαση οτι δεν μπορεις να εισαι με όμορφη (ΔΕΝ το λέω εγω αυτο, αυτο θα ισχυε σε περίπτωση που ισχύει η θεωρία σου) η μήπως προτιμάς να αναθεωρήσεις και να απορρίψεις αυτο το σκεπτικό ότι οι όμορφοι πανε με όμορφους μονο κλπ και να δεις τι παίζει και τι μπορεις να κανεις στα αληθεια για να εισαι με κάποια που σου αρέσει;


Ωραία,ας σου απαντήσω:Βιαστική και επιφανειακή σκέψη.Και δεν με κάνει να νιώθω καλά.
*Αλλά*,σκέψου λίγο:Όταν από κάποιους δεν έχω πάρει θετικές απαντήσεις,πως θες να ενεργήσω?
Ένα βασικό πράγμα που κάνω είναι το γυμναστήριο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Στην δικια μου ερωτηση δεν απάντησες ομως!!!!!! :p:p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πλακα κανει σε εμας, Why!!!!!
> Πραγματικα εκτός το σωμα σου πρεπει να δουλεψεις και το χιουμορ σου. (δεν στο λεω για να σε προσβάλω, απλως οπως είπα και πιο πρίν στις γυναίκες{ομορφες} αρέσει το χιουμορ)


Σε εσένα νομίζω είχα στείλει πριν καιρό 2 φωτογραφίες.Για να δεις τι μου αρέσει....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Τώρα δεν θυμάμαι που το έγραψα,αλλά το είπα εν θερμώ.
> Αφού έβλεπα μερικούς να μου γράφουν για μέτριες κλπ.
> Και πριν λίγο,έγραψα ένα άλλο σχόλιο περί όμορφης αλλά έξυπνης.Δεν ξέρω αν το είδες.


όχι φίλε το εν θερμώ σημαίνει ότι κάπου ήθελες να μου την πεις....και μετά να σου έλεγα το κλασσικό ότι είσαι ρηχός και να πλακωνόμασταν..... εγώ αυτό καταλαβαίνω... γιατί δεν είχα διάθεση να σε κρίνω και να καβγαδίσω μαζί σου, αλλά μήπως βγάλουμε μια άκρη εδώ πέρα στο τι θες και γιατί το θες και γιατί δεν το έχεις αποκτήσει.....

----------


## archangel

> Σε εσένα νομίζω είχα στείλει πριν καιρό 2 φωτογραφίες.Για να δεις τι μου αρέσει....



ναι θελω να μου πεις σε αυτες τις κοπελες ποιες θεωρεις ομορφες, ποιες μετριες και ποιες ασχημες.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ωραία,ας σου απαντήσω:Βιαστική και επιφανειακή σκέψη.Και δεν με κάνει να νιώθω καλά.
> *Αλλά*,σκέψου λίγο:Όταν από κάποιους δεν έχω πάρει θετικές απαντήσεις,πως θες να ενεργήσω?
> Ένα βασικό πράγμα που κάνω είναι το γυμναστήριο.


Τι σε νοιάζει τι απαντησεις θα πάρεις απο "κάποιους" οποιοι κι αν είναι; Αν παω και φτιαξω poll "θέλετε ο why να παει με όμορφη" η "πιστεύετε οτι ο why μπορει να παει με όμορφη" και ψηφισουν όλοι ναι θα αλλάξει κάτι στη ζωη σου η στο τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι;

----------


## archangel

ναταλια περιμένωωωωωω!!!!!!:p

----------


## archangel

> Τι σε νοιάζει τι απαντησεις θα πάρεις απο "κάποιους" οποιοι κι αν είναι; Αν παω και φτιαξω poll "θέλετε ο why να παει με όμορφη" η "πιστεύετε οτι ο why μπορει να παει με όμορφη" και ψηφισουν όλοι ναι θα αλλάξει κάτι στη ζωη σου η στο τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι;


Αν ηξερα πως το κανουν θα το ειχα κανει ηδη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ναι θελω να μου πεις σε αυτες τις κοπελες ποιες θεωρεις ομορφες, ποιες μετριες και ποιες ασχημες.


Τις έχεις τις φώτο ή όχι?
Για να σου πω.....

----------


## Natalia_sups

Τοσο πολυ εξαρτάσαι απο την γνώμη των άλλων; Συγνώμη αλλα αυτο είναι παρα πολυ μεγάλο μείον σε έναν αντρα για μια όμορφη και έξυπνη γυναικα που ξέρει τι θέλει.

----------


## archangel

> Τις έχεις τις φώτο ή όχι?
> Για να σου πω.....


Ναι, τις εχω.

----------


## archangel

> Τοσο πολυ εξαρτάσαι απο την γνώμη των άλλων; Συγνώμη αλλα αυτο είναι παρα πολυ μεγάλο μείον σε έναν αντρα για μια όμορφη και έξυπνη γυναικα που ξέρει τι θέλει.



Συμφωνω απόλυτα. Και σε μια όμορφη και χαζή ειναι μεγάλο μειον (-).

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τοσο πολυ εξαρτάσαι απο την γνώμη των άλλων; Συγνώμη αλλα αυτο είναι παρα πολυ μεγάλο μείον σε έναν αντρα για μια όμορφη και έξυπνη γυναικα που ξέρει τι θέλει.


Μετράει για εμένα,καθώς μπήκα για υποστήριξη και όχι για να με μαμήσουν ψυχολογικά.....

----------


## Natalia_sups

Πφ archangel τι περιμένεις να σου απαντησω; Να σου περιγράψω ποσο φίνο γκομενακι ειμαι; Δεν πρόκειται, θα το πάρουν πρέφα όλοι και θα εχω το ίδιο προβλημα με τον why, θα μου τη πέφτουν πιο πολλοί ανεπιθύμητοι. Κουράζομαι με το ποταπό τους θράσος -_- 
Μιλαμε κλαίω χαχαχα

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Μετράει για εμένα,καθώς μπήκα για υποστήριξη και όχι για να με μαμήσουν ψυχολογικά.....


Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω...εσυ κανεις ολα αυτα τα ποστ για να συμφωνούμε σε ολα μαζι σου και να επιβεβαιώνουμε κάθε φορά την ιδια θεωρία οτι οι όμορφοι πανε με όμορφους και οι ασχημοι με άσχημους κλπ απλα με διαφορετικο τροπο και για να σου κανουμε ενθαρρυντικά σχόλια τύπου "πάμε why μπροστα λιωσε στα γυμνάστρια μαμησε ολες τις όμορφες εχεις δίκιο εισαι θεός"; Αυτο καταλαβαίνεις ως υποστήριξη; Γιατι αν οοοοολη αυτη την προσπαθεια ποσων μελών κι ας μας σπας που κ που τα νευρα εσυ την εκλαμβάνεις σαν κατι άλλο περα απο υποστήριξη τι να πω με απογοητεύεις.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω...εσυ κανεις ολα αυτα τα ποστ για να συμφωνούμε σε ολα μαζι σου και να επιβεβαιώνουμε κάθε φορά την ιδια θεωρία οτι οι όμορφοι πανε με όμορφους και οι ασχημοι με άσχημους κλπ απλα με διαφορετικο τροπο και για να σου κανουμε ενθαρρυντικά σχόλια τύπου "πάμε why μπροστα λιωσε στα γυμνάστρια μαμησε ολες τις όμορφες εχεις δίκιο εισαι θεός"; Αυτο καταλαβαίνεις ως υποστήριξη; Γιατι αν οοοοολη αυτη την προσπαθεια ποσων μελών κι ας μας σπας που κ που τα νευρα εσυ την εκλαμβάνεις σαν κατι άλλο περα απο υποστήριξη τι να πω με απογοητεύεις.


Μάλλον δεν πιάνεις το νόημα.Δεν είπα να γράψει κανείς κάτι τέτοιο,αλλά όχι και αρνητισμό εξ αρχής.......Να μου ακυρώνουν κάποιοι,αυτό που θέλω....
Και στο κάτω κάτω,ζητώ κάτι παράλογο?Για τις όμορφες λέω....

----------


## Natalia_sups

Οχι καλε μου why δεν υπαρχει κανενα νοημα που δεν πιανω εγω εσυ αγνοεις το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο οσων σου λενε και δεν πιανεις τιποτα. Τι σου ακυρώνουν αγόρι μου πας καλα; Αν ηταν στο χέρι μου θα σου τυλιγα με φιόγκο ολες τις πιο όμορφες του κόσμου πακέτο και θα σου τις έφερνα στη πόρτα σου. Τι ζητάς απο εδώ; Αυτο; Τι θέλεις να ακούσεις; Η απαντηση θα επρεπε να ηταν "την αληθεια". Αλλα οοοχι εσυ θέλεις ενα φόρουμ που όλοι θα επιβεβαιώνουν σαν ηχώ τα δικα σου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οχι καλε μου why δεν υπαρχει κανενα νοημα που δεν πιανω εγω εσυ αγνοεις το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο οσων σου λενε και δεν πιανεις τιποτα. Τι σου ακυρώνουν αγόρι μου πας καλα; Αν ηταν στο χέρι μου θα σου τυλιγα με φιόγκο ολες τις πιο όμορφες του κόσμου πακέτο και θα σου τις έφερνα στη πόρτα σου. Τι ζητάς απο εδώ; Αυτο; Τι θέλεις να ακούσεις; Η απαντηση θα επρεπε να ηταν "την αληθεια". Αλλα οοοχι εσυ θέλεις ενα φόρουμ που όλοι θα επιβεβαιώνουν σαν ηχώ τα δικα σου.


Τι μου ακυρώνουν?Αυτό που ο ίδιος επιθυμώ.....
Αφού μου λένε να μην πάω με όμορφες!

----------


## Natalia_sups

Συγνώμη κι όλας ρε why αλλα λες εσύ για αρνητισμο; Τετοιους τύπους με μια φίλη τους φωνάζαμε "Μαρθα Βουρτση". Το νικ σου ειναι κυριολεκτικά "γιατι παντα εγω/γιατι σε μένα", ο ορισμός της κλαψομ*νιασης.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Τι μου ακυρώνουν?Αυτό που ο ίδιος επιθυμώ.....


Εσυ επιθυμείς να τα φτιάξεις με όμορφη. Δηλαδή αν το καθε μέλος του φόρουμ εδώ σου δώσει την ευχή του θα γινει αυτο; Πας καλα;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Συγνώμη κι όλας ρε why αλλα λες εσύ για αρνητισμο; Τετοιους τύπους με μια φίλη τους φωνάζαμε "Μαρθα Βουρτση". Το νικ σου ειναι κυριολεκτικά "γιατι παντα εγω/γιατι σε μένα", ο ορισμός της κλαψομ*νιασης.


Το νικ μου,προέρχεται από αυτόν εδώ:

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/...x615_large.jpg

----------


## archangel

> Πφ archangel τι περιμένεις να σου απαντησω; Να σου περιγράψω ποσο φίνο γκομενακι ειμαι; Δεν πρόκειται, θα το πάρουν πρέφα όλοι και θα εχω το ίδιο προβλημα με τον why, θα μου τη πέφτουν πιο πολλοί ανεπιθύμητοι. Κουράζομαι με το ποταπό τους θράσος -_- 
> Μιλαμε κλαίω χαχαχα


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα εγω να δεις χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Οχι καλε μου why δεν υπαρχει κανενα νοημα που δεν πιανω εγω εσυ αγνοεις το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο οσων σου λενε και δεν πιανεις τιποτα. Τι σου ακυρώνουν αγόρι μου πας καλα; Αν ηταν στο χέρι μου θα σου τυλιγα με φιόγκο ολες τις πιο όμορφες του κόσμου πακέτο και θα σου τις έφερνα στη πόρτα σου. Τι ζητάς απο εδώ; Αυτο; Τι θέλεις να ακούσεις; Η απαντηση θα επρεπε να ηταν "την αληθεια". Αλλα οοοχι εσυ θέλεις ενα φόρουμ που όλοι θα επιβεβαιώνουν σαν ηχώ τα δικα σου.


οχι Ναταλία μάλλον εκνευρίζεται γιατί όλοι λένε ότι οι όμορφοι δεν πάνε με τις όμορφες πάντα, αλλά πολλοί του είπαν να πάει με μέτρια......άρα είναι σαν να του λένε ότι οι όμορφοι πάνε με όμορφες...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εσυ επιθυμείς να τα φτιάξεις με όμορφη. Δηλαδή αν το καθε μέλος του φόρουμ εδώ σου δώσει την ευχή του θα γινει αυτο; Πας καλα;


Είπα εγώ αυτό?

----------


## archangel

> Το νικ μου,προέρχεται από αυτόν εδώ:
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/...x615_large.jpg


ωωωωωωω. και νομιζα πως δεν εχεις χιουμορ.

Μολις ειδα την ωρα και πρεπει να κλεισω γτ αυριο θα ξυπνησω 7. Με την κουβεντα ξεχαστηκα λιγακι :ρ. καληνυχτα παιδια τα λεμε αυριο

----------


## Natalia_sups

Δεν εχει σημασία απο που προέρχεται κανει Μπαμ και ειναι φως φανάρι γιατι το επέλεξες. Απάντησε μου στην τελευταία μου ερώτηση: Αν ολα τα μέλη του φόρουμ σου δώσουν την ευχουλα τους να πας με όμορφη τοτε θα γινει πραγματικότητα;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> οχι Ναταλία μάλλον εκνευρίζεται γιατί όλοι λένε ότι οι όμορφοι δεν πάνε με τις όμορφες πάντα, αλλά πολλοί του είπαν να πάει με μέτρια......άρα είναι σαν να του λένε ότι οι όμορφοι πάνε με όμορφες...


Μερικοί,όχι πολλοί.....

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Τι μου ακυρώνουν?Αυτό που ο ίδιος επιθυμώ.....
> Αφού μου λένε να μην πάω με όμορφες!


Πως δεν το είπες ορίστε. Αυτο το νόημα βγαίνει μονο. Λες και εξαρτάται απο τα μέλη του φόρουμ αν θα έχεις αυτο που επιθυμείς η όχι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν εχει σημασία απο που προέρχεται κανει Μπαμ και ειναι φως φανάρι γιατι το επέλεξες. Απάντησε μου στην τελευταία μου ερώτηση: Αν ολα τα μέλη του φόρουμ σου δώσουν την ευχουλα τους να πας με όμορφη τοτε θα γινει πραγματικότητα;


Δεν είπα ότι θα γίνει πραγματικότητα,αλλά όχι και το άλλο άκρο(να πάω με μη ωραία).....
Αλλά ξέρεις τι λένε κάποιοι εδώ(όπως χθες ο τρελός)?Ότι δεν πρέπει να πάω με ωραία......
Και γιατί έτσι,ε?Πες μου....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Μερικοί,όχι πολλοί.....


ναι δεν το γνωρίζω

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Δεν είπα ότι θα γίνει πραγματικότητα,αλλά όχι και το άλλο άκρο(να πάω με μη ωραία).....


Ωραία...αρα εσυ τώρα φαγωνεσαι επειδη μερικά μέλη σου είπαν "δε μαμεις που δε μαμεις, δες τι μπορείς να κανεις για αρχή, η Ρώμη δε χτίστηκε σε μια μερα"; Δεν συμφωνώ αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικό. Και κανεις δεν σου είπε να εισαι με κάποια που δεν σου αρέσει. Γιατι αλλο το "δεν μου αρέσει" και αλλο "δεν ειναι και η γυναικα των ονείρων μου". Μπορει κάποια να σου αρέσει στα αληθεια αλλα να ξέρεις οτι δεν ειναι το καλύτερο για εσένα. Που να φανταστούν οτι εσύ εχεις τόσο αυστηρά κριτήρια και τα θέλεις ολα Μπαμ και κατω. Ολα ωραία και καλα, καλο ειναι να μην συμβιβαζόμαστε, σε αλλη περιπτωση θα το θαύμαζα αυτο, αλλα εσυ ρε why νομιζω το κανεις για λαθος λόγους και με λαθος τρόπο, εισαι υπερβολικος και κάθετος σε πολλά. Και δεν υπάρχει άσπρο μαύρο θα στο ξαναπώ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ωραία...αρα εσυ τώρα φαγωνεσαι επειδη μερικά μέλη σου είπαν "δε μαμεις που δε μαμεις, δες τι μπορείς να κανεις για αρχή, η Ρώμη δε χτίστηκε σε μια μερα"; Δεν συμφωνώ αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικό. Και κανεις δεν σου είπε να εισαι με κάποια που δεν σου αρέσει. Γιατι αλλο το "δεν μου αρέσει" και αλλο "δεν ειναι και η γυναικα των ονείρων μου". Μπορει κάποια να σου αρέσει στα αληθεια αλλα να ξέρεις οτι δεν ειναι το καλύτερο για εσένα. Που να φανταστούν οτι εσύ εχεις τόσο αυστηρά κριτήρια και τα θέλεις ολα Μπαμ και κατω. Ολα ωραία και καλα, καλο ειναι να μην συμβιβαζόμαστε, σε αλλη περιπτωση θα το θαύμαζα αυτο, αλλα εσυ ρε why νομιζω το κανεις για λαθος λόγους και με λαθος τρόπο, εισαι υπερβολικος και κάθετος σε πολλά. Και δεν υπάρχει άσπρο μαύρο θα στο ξαναπώ.


Και τι να κάνω τότε?Να πάω με μια που δεν θα μου αρέσει?
Το λέω επειδή οι μέτριες δεν είναι ωραίες....Και δεν μου αρέσουν.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Άκου θεωρώ ότι έχεις μια έντονη προσωπικότητα την οποία όμως μπορεί να μην την δείχνεις. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει με αυτές τις κοπέλες να γίνεις φίλος, για να δείχνεις αυτό που είσαι και όλο αυτό που βλέπουμε εμείς εδώ στο φόρουμ...Μόνο βλάκας δεν είσαι, και το μυαλό πάντοτε εκτιμάται. Να ξέρεις ότι το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει, αν είσαι διατεθειμένος να περιμένεις ,αντί να πας με μέτρια, περίμενε. Να θυμάσαι και ότι οι γυναίκες και οι όμορφες ,θα πέσουν με το μυαλό σου, με τα λόγια σου, με την προσωπικότητά σου, και αν μιλήσω για εμφάνιση με τα μάτια σου , με τα χείλη σου και όχι με τις γάμπες και τους κοιλιακούς σου. Και δεν σου λέω φυσικά να παρατήσεις το γυμναστήριο, αλλά να δουλέψεις και τον τρόπο προσσέγγισης σου κλπ. Και κοίτα αν μπορείς και να δουλέψεις αυτό με τον θαυμασμό, που δεν ξέρω αν το εννοούσες ή το είπες έτσι, ώστε να θες την όμορφη επειδή την γουστάρεις και μόνο αυτό.....Γιατί το άλλο θα σου δυσκολέψει όλη τη ζωή , να προσπαθείς όλη την ώρα να αποδείξεις την αξία σου.. Αυτά από μένα

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Δεν είπα ότι θα γίνει πραγματικότητα,αλλά όχι και το άλλο άκρο(να πάω με μη ωραία).....
> Αλλά ξέρεις τι λένε κάποιοι εδώ(όπως χθες ο τρελός)?Ότι δεν πρέπει να πάω με ωραία......
> Και γιατί έτσι,ε?Πες μου....


Πρώτον. Αν ξαναπείς "ο τρελος" η "η χοντρή" η "ο στραβός" η η "κουτσή" εδώ μεσα ετσι απαξιωτικα θα φάμε τα μουστάκια μας. Εχω απεριοοοοριστη υπομονή εργάζομαι με παιδιά και πόσο καιρό κρατιέμαι μην αρχίσω να σε ταμπελωνω κι εσένα, βάσιμα μάλιστα μεσα απο οσα φαινονται απο ολες τις συζητήσεις μαζι σου. Αλλα δεν το κανω. Ένας αντρας οσο όμορφος και να ειναι, χωρις σεβασμό, χωρις συναισθηματικη νουμοσυνη και χωρις μυαλό ειναι ενα τι-πο-τα. Και παρ'οτι καποια όμορφη, χαζή η έξυπνη δεν εχει σημασία, ισως θα καθόταν με έναν κούφιο ανθρωπο επειδή έχει ωραίο σώμα,λεφτα,γνωριμίες και δεν ξερω τι, αν ερχοταν αντιμετωπη με έναν αντρα έξυπνο με ήθος σεβασμό χιουμορ αυτοπεποιθηση και συναισθηματικη νουμοσυνη δεν θα υπήρχε καμια σύγκριση ουτε καν, και η πιο χαζοβιόλα μορφονια θα έριχνε μαύρη πέτρα πισω της 1000%. Το προβλημα σου δεν είναι το σώμα σου ουτε η εμφανιση σου. Το προβλημα σου ειναι οοοολα τα παραπανω που σου λείπουν. Μη διανοηθείς να μιλήσεις με τόση απαξιωτικη αυθάδεια για οποιονδήποτε εδώ μεσα. Μην δω ξανα "τρελος" σε ποστ η σχόλιο σου. Δε ξερω αν έχεις δει την ταινία αλλα "I will find you and I will kill you" (αυτο ειναι χιούμορ δεν ειναι πραγματικη απειλή. Ωρες ώρες σε φοβάμαι τα παίρνεις ολα τοις μετρητοίς και κυριολεκτικά). 
Και δεύτερον ειναι γελοίο να σε νοιαζει τι νομίζει και τι σου λεει ένας άγνωστος. Τι σημασία έχει στη ζωη σου; Τι αξια εχει στη ζωη σου κάποιος που δεν ξέρεις και δεν έχετε καμια σχέση; Αν σου πει π γείτονας why εισαι γυναικα τι θα πει οτι απο εδώ και πέρα όντως εισαι γυναικα;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πρώτον. Αν ξαναπείς "ο τρελος" η "η χοντρή" η "ο στραβός" η η "κουτσή" εδώ μεσα ετσι απαξιωτικα θα φάμε τα μουστάκια μας. Εχω απεριοοοοριστη υπομονή εργάζομαι με παιδιά και πόσο καιρό κρατιέμαι μην αρχίσω να σε ταμπελωνω κι εσένα, βάσιμα μάλιστα μεσα απο οσα φαινονται απο ολες τις συζητήσεις μαζι σου. Αλλα δεν το κανω. Ένας αντρας οσο όμορφος και να ειναι, χωρις σεβασμό, χωρις συναισθηματικη νουμοσυνη και χωρις μυαλό ειναι ενα τι-πο-τα. Και παρ'οτι καποια όμορφη, χαζή η έξυπνη δεν εχει σημασία, ισως θα καθόταν με έναν κούφιο ανθρωπο επειδή έχει ωραίο σώμα,λεφτα,γνωριμίες και δεν ξερω τι, αν ερχοταν αντιμετωπη με έναν αντρα έξυπνο με ήθος σεβασμό χιουμορ αυτοπεποιθηση και συναισθηματικη νουμοσυνη δεν θα υπήρχε καμια σύγκριση ουτε καν, και η πιο χαζοβιόλα μορφονια θα έριχνε μαύρη πέτρα πισω της 1000%. Το προβλημα σου δεν είναι το σώμα σου ουτε η εμφανιση σου. Το προβλημα σου ειναι οοοολα τα παραπανω που σου λείπουν. Μη διανοηθείς να μιλήσεις με τόση απαξιωτικη αυθάδεια για οποιονδήποτε εδώ μεσα. Μην δω ξανα "τρελος" σε ποστ η σχόλιο σου. Δε ξερω αν έχεις δει την ταινία αλλα "I will find you and I will kill you" (αυτο ειναι χιούμορ δεν ειναι πραγματικη απειλή. Ωρες ώρες σε φοβάμαι τα παίρνεις ολα τοις μετρητοίς και κυριολεκτικά). 
> Και δεύτερον ειναι γελοίο να σε νοιαζει τι νομίζει και τι σου λεει ένας άγνωστος. Τι σημασία έχει στη ζωη σου; Τι αξια εχει στη ζωη σου κάποιος που δεν ξέρεις και δεν έχετε καμια σχέση; Αν σου πει π γείτονας why εισαι γυναικα τι θα πει οτι απο εδώ και πέρα όντως εισαι γυναικα;


Ενώ όσοι μου έχουν μιλήσει αναλόγως,είναι καλύτεροι?
Θες να πεις ότι μου λείπει μυαλό?
Και γιατί να μην μπορώ αυτό που θέλω,σύμφωνα με αυτούς?Μοντέλα ζητάω?
Για λέγε,τι ταμπέλες θα έβαζες.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ενώ όσοι μου έχουν μιλήσει αναλόγως,είναι καλύτεροι?
> Θες να πεις ότι μου λείπει μυαλό?
> Και γιατί να μην μπορώ αυτό που θέλω,σύμφωνα με αυτούς?Μοντέλα ζητάω?
> Για λέγε,τι ταμπέλες θα έβαζες.


Τι σε νοιάζει τι ταμπέλες; Γιατι μου ζητάς να σε κρίνω; Ποια ειμαι για να το κανω; Αν εσυ ξέρεις ποιος εισαι δεν εχει σημασία τι λεω εγω. Αυτο σου λέω ξανα και ξανα. Σταματα να προσπαθείς να κρεμαστεις απο την έγκριση των άλλων.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τι σε νοιάζει τι ταμπέλες; Γιατι μου ζητάς να σε κρίνω; Ποια ειμαι για να το κανω; Αν εσυ ξέρεις ποιος εισαι δεν εχει σημασία τι λεω εγω. Αυτο σου λέω ξανα και ξανα. Σταματα να προσπαθείς να κρεμαστεις απο την έγκριση των άλλων.


Έθεσα και κάποια άλλα ερωτήματα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Άκου θεωρώ ότι έχεις μια έντονη προσωπικότητα την οποία όμως μπορεί να μην την δείχνεις. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει με αυτές τις κοπέλες να γίνεις φίλος, για να δείχνεις αυτό που είσαι και όλο αυτό που βλέπουμε εμείς εδώ στο φόρουμ...Μόνο βλάκας δεν είσαι, και το μυαλό πάντοτε εκτιμάται. Να ξέρεις ότι το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει, αν είσαι διατεθειμένος να περιμένεις ,αντί να πας με μέτρια, περίμενε. Να θυμάσαι και ότι οι γυναίκες και οι όμορφες ,θα πέσουν με το μυαλό σου, με τα λόγια σου, με την προσωπικότητά σου, και αν μιλήσω για εμφάνιση με τα μάτια σου , με τα χείλη σου και όχι με τις γάμπες και τους κοιλιακούς σου. Και δεν σου λέω φυσικά να παρατήσεις το γυμναστήριο, αλλά να δουλέψεις και τον τρόπο προσσέγγισης σου κλπ. Και κοίτα αν μπορείς και να δουλέψεις αυτό με τον θαυμασμό, που δεν ξέρω αν το εννοούσες ή το είπες έτσι, ώστε να θες την όμορφη επειδή την γουστάρεις και μόνο αυτό.....Γιατί το άλλο θα σου δυσκολέψει όλη τη ζωή , να προσπαθείς όλη την ώρα να αποδείξεις την αξία σου.. Αυτά από μένα


Με ποιές να γίνω φίλος?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πρώτον. Αν ξαναπείς "ο τρελος" η "η χοντρή" η "ο στραβός" η η "κουτσή" εδώ μεσα ετσι απαξιωτικα θα φάμε τα μουστάκια μας. Εχω απεριοοοοριστη υπομονή εργάζομαι με παιδιά και πόσο καιρό κρατιέμαι μην αρχίσω να σε ταμπελωνω κι εσένα, βάσιμα μάλιστα μεσα απο οσα φαινονται απο ολες τις συζητήσεις μαζι σου. Αλλα δεν το κανω. Ένας αντρας οσο όμορφος και να ειναι, χωρις σεβασμό, χωρις συναισθηματικη νουμοσυνη και χωρις μυαλό ειναι ενα τι-πο-τα. Και παρ'οτι καποια όμορφη, χαζή η έξυπνη δεν εχει σημασία, ισως θα καθόταν με έναν κούφιο ανθρωπο επειδή έχει ωραίο σώμα,λεφτα,γνωριμίες και δεν ξερω τι, αν ερχοταν αντιμετωπη με έναν αντρα έξυπνο με ήθος σεβασμό χιουμορ αυτοπεποιθηση και συναισθηματικη νουμοσυνη δεν θα υπήρχε καμια σύγκριση ουτε καν, και η πιο χαζοβιόλα μορφονια θα έριχνε μαύρη πέτρα πισω της 1000%. Το προβλημα σου δεν είναι το σώμα σου ουτε η εμφανιση σου. Το προβλημα σου ειναι οοοολα τα παραπανω που σου λείπουν. Μη διανοηθείς να μιλήσεις με τόση απαξιωτικη αυθάδεια για οποιονδήποτε εδώ μεσα. Μην δω ξανα "τρελος" σε ποστ η σχόλιο σου. Δε ξερω αν έχεις δει την ταινία αλλα "I will find you and I will kill you" (αυτο ειναι χιούμορ δεν ειναι πραγματικη απειλή. Ωρες ώρες σε φοβάμαι τα παίρνεις ολα τοις μετρητοίς και κυριολεκτικά). 
> Και δεύτερον ειναι γελοίο να σε νοιαζει τι νομίζει και τι σου λεει ένας άγνωστος. Τι σημασία έχει στη ζωη σου; Τι αξια εχει στη ζωη σου κάποιος που δεν ξέρεις και δεν έχετε καμια σχέση; Αν σου πει π γείτονας why εισαι γυναικα τι θα πει οτι απο εδώ και πέρα όντως εισαι γυναικα;


Πρόσεχε.Για να παίζουμε τίμια,αυτό πηγαίνει και για άλλα μέλη.Μην κάνεις διακρίσεις!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Έθεσα και κάποια άλλα ερωτήματα...


Ειπα να αρχίσω να ακολουθώ το δικο σου μοντέλο διαλόγου. Χωρια που τα εχω απαντήσει ηδη ολα εμμέσως πλην σαφώς. Αλλα και πάλι εσυ δεν μου απαντάς τι σημασία εχει τι λεω εγω; Εγω λεω πως εισαι άλογο. Απο σήμερα και μπρος για εμενα εισαι άλογο. Τέλος.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ειπα να αρχίσω να ακολουθώ το δικο σου μοντέλο διαλόγου. Χωρια που τα εχω απαντήσει ηδη ολα εμμέσως πλην σαφώς. Αλλα και πάλι εσυ δεν μου απαντάς τι σημασία εχει τι λεω εγω; Εγω λεω πως εισαι άλογο. Απο σήμερα και μπρος για εμενα εισαι άλογο. Τέλος.


Τι άλογο κοπέλα μου,πας καλά?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Με ποιές να γίνω φίλος?


Με τις κοπέλες αυτές που σου αρέσουν εξωτερικά, και μην λες συνέχεια ''δεν θέλω μοντέλα'' για να χαϊδεύεις τον εαυτό σου...Έχεις υψηλά στάνταρ για μένα και δεν στο λέω για να σου γ@μήσω την ψυχολογία αλλά να ξέρεις ότι έχεις δουλειά να κάνεις από το να αναλώνεσαι ποιος εδώ στο φόρουμ σου είπε ότι δεν μπορείς να τις καταφέρεις αυτές...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με τις κοπέλες αυτές που σου αρέσουν εξωτερικά, και μην λες συνέχεια ''δεν θέλω μοντέλα'' για να χαϊδεύεις τον εαυτό σου...Έχεις υψηλά στάνταρ για μένα και δεν στο λέω για να σου γ@μήσω την ψυχολογία αλλά να ξέρεις ότι έχεις δουλειά να κάνεις από το να αναλώνεσαι ποιος εδώ στο φόρουμ σου είπε ότι δεν μπορείς να τις καταφέρεις αυτές...


υψηλά στάνταρ?
να τα ρίξω στο μέτριο?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Τι άλογο κοπέλα μου,πας καλά?


Μπα διαφωνεις; Δεν το πιστεύεις επειδη το λέω εγω, σωστά; Το οτι το ειπα δεν σε κάνει άλογο σωστά; Ε ωραία. Άρα τι φαγωνεσαι αν κάποιοι σου είπαν να μη πας με όμορφη η οτι δεν μπορεις να πας με όμορφη;

----------


## cdeleted29517

> υψηλά στάνταρ?
> να τα ρίξω στο μέτριο?


Παραδίνομαι...................δεν είπα αυτό ρε φίλε............ έκρινα τα στάνταρ σου , εντάξει? Δεν είπα ότι δεν μπορείς να τις καταφέρεις...........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μπα διαφωνεις; Δεν το πιστεύεις επειδη το λέω εγω, σωστά; Το οτι το ειπα δεν σε κάνει άλογο σωστά; Ε ωραία. Άρα τι φαγωνεσαι αν κάποιοι σου είπαν να μη πας με όμορφη η οτι δεν μπορεις να πας με όμορφη;


Καλά...........
Φαγώνομαι γιατί ξέρεις πόσο με καίει το θέμα!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Καλά...........


Είδες; Ολα καλα. Οοοοοολα ανθηρά. Αντε να κλείσουμε και κανα ματι. Παρεπιπτοντως το γυμναστήριο με τέτοια ωράρια ύπνου βλακεια, στρώσε το πρόγραμμα σου να κοιμάσαι σωστά για να πιάνει πιο καλα τόπο η άσκηση σου. Νομιζω (για την ωρα) το εξαντλήσαμε το θέμα παντως. Αντε όνειρα γλυκά γεμάτα όμορφες ;)

----------


## Macgyver

Τον καταλαβαινω τον Γουαι , θελει μια ομορφη γυναικα , δεν ειναι διολου περιεργο , καλα κανει και θελει ...................................Γουαι , κοιταγα σημερα τις κοπελιτσες της ηλικιας σου στο perfectdate.gr , ειδα μερικες πραματικα νοστιμες , και ξερεις οτι εχω αυστηρα κριτηρια , γιατι δεν γραφεσαι εκει , δωρεαν ειναι , πολλες ειναι που ψαχνονται .................... εδω δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορεις ναποκομισεις , οπως λεει κι η Ναταλια , εξαντληθηκε το θεμα ..................δεν εχει σημασια η γνωμη του καθενος ...................... περνα στην πραξη , γραψου στο σαιτ αυτο , σοβαρο φαινεται , και πιασε δουλεια .........

----------


## Deleted-150217

χμ..το ξημερώσατε βλέπω και συμπέρασμα δεν βγήκε.macgyver και στο chat θέλει να έχεις στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις προσέγγισης...



> Τι ποσοστό γυναικών θεωρείς ότι έχουν τέτοια ομορφιά?


η πλειοψηφία των 20χρονών γυναικών που περιποιούνται τον ευατό τους.Τώρα αν θες να το πάμε σε πιο "εξειδικευμένα" ζητήματα του στυλ μάτια,σχήμα προσώπου,ύψος κτλ εκεί πιστεύω ότι παίζει και υποκειμενικός παράγοντας.πχ εγώ έχω αντίθετη άποψη απο τον why αν έπρεπε να κάνουμε καλλιστεία που νομίζω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να κάνουμε.Απο εκει και πέρα όταν διάβασα "να ντρέπομαι να την κυκλοφορήσω,περίμενα να δω κάτι εξωγήινο σε ασχήμια να πω ναι οκ..παίζει να έχεις δίκιο" αλλά σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν παίζει αυτό το σενάριο γιαυτό που είδα..Αν και αυτό χωράει πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση.Τι πάει να πάει "ντρέπομαι να την κυκλοφορήσω;" εμένα αυτό μου κάνει ως ντρέπομαι για τις επιλογές μου. Γιατι στην ευχή του θεού πρέπει να με νοιάζει τι θα πουν οι άλλοι για κάτι που εγώ επέλεξα και μου αρέσει???

----------


## Remedy

> Και τι να κάνω τότε?Να πάω με μια που δεν θα μου αρέσει?
> Το λέω επειδή οι μέτριες δεν είναι ωραίες....Και δεν μου αρέσουν.


να μην πας με καμια που δεν σου αρεσει.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> χμ..το ξημερώσατε βλέπω και συμπέρασμα δεν βγήκε.macgyver και στο chat θέλει να έχεις στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις προσέγγισης...
> 
> η πλειοψηφία των 20χρονών γυναικών που περιποιούνται τον ευατό τους.Τώρα αν θες να το πάμε σε πιο "εξειδικευμένα" ζητήματα του στυλ μάτια,σχήμα προσώπου,ύψος κτλ εκεί πιστεύω ότι παίζει και υποκειμενικός παράγοντας.πχ εγώ έχω αντίθετη άποψη απο τον why αν έπρεπε να κάνουμε καλλιστεία που νομίζω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να κάνουμε.Απο εκει και πέρα όταν διάβασα "να ντρέπομαι να την κυκλοφορήσω,περίμενα να δω κάτι εξωγήινο σε ασχήμια να πω ναι οκ..παίζει να έχεις δίκιο" αλλά σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν παίζει αυτό το σενάριο γιαυτό που είδα..Αν και αυτό χωράει πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση.Τι πάει να πάει "ντρέπομαι να την κυκλοφορήσω;" εμένα αυτό μου κάνει ως ντρέπομαι για τις επιλογές μου. Γιατι στην ευχή του θεού πρέπει να με νοιάζει τι θα πουν οι άλλοι για κάτι που εγώ επέλεξα και μου αρέσει???


Mα δεν είπε το παιδί ότι του αρέσει κάποια μέτρια , αλλά ντρέπεται να την κυκλοφορήσει...

----------


## Deleted-150217

το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Mα δεν είπε το παιδί ότι του αρέσει κάποια μέτρια , αλλά ντρέπεται να την κυκλοφορήσει...


Μα δεν μου αρέσει κάποια μέτρια.

----------


## cdeleted29517

E ναι αυτό είπα ότι δεν είναι ότι ντρέπεσαι να τις κυκλοφορήσεις, απλώς δεν σου αρέσουν ή και τα δυο.

----------


## Macgyver

> χμ..το ξημερώσατε βλέπω και συμπέρασμα δεν βγήκε.macgyver και στο chat θέλει να έχεις στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις προσέγγισης...
> ??



Οντως , αντμ , χρειαζονται δεξιοτητες γα να κανεις τσατ , φανταστηκα ομως , οτι μια και δεν υπαρχει αμεση προσωπικη επαφη , μπορει ο Γουαι να ηταν πιο ανετος ...........................αλλα εχεις δικιο , η τοχεις η δεν τοχεις ................

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Έχετε καταλάβει μερικοί,όχι όλοι ότι δεν θα μου ήταν ευχάριστο να πάω με μέτρια η άσχημη;Ότι θα μου έβγαιναν απωθημένα και κακη συμπεριφορά;Για μερικούς λέω,όχι όσους είναι υπέρ μου.

----------


## Deleted-150217

πάμε άλλη 1 γιατί μάλλον χθες δεν το διάβασες...
Πήγαινε και μίλα σε αυτή που σου αρέσει πιο πολύ.Βρες τρόπο και κάνε το.Τόσο απλά στο λέω και αν θες να με ξαναβρίσεις,κάνε το. 
Τι σε εμποδίζει και δε πας να της μιλήσεις?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Έχετε καταλάβει μερικοί,όχι όλοι ότι δεν θα μου ήταν ευχάριστο να πάω με μέτρια η άσχημη;Ότι θα μου έβγαιναν απωθημένα και κακη συμπεριφορά;Για μερικούς λέω,όχι όσους είναι υπέρ μου.


Κανεις δεν ειναι κατά σου βασικα οπως και να εχει, όλοι υπέρ σου ειναι αλλα με διαφορετικο τροπο ο καθένας. Το εχεις παρει πολυ παιδιάστικα το πράγμα άκουσε εκει κατα σου η υπέρ σου. Κατα τ'αλλα δεν σε αναγκάζει κανεις να κανεις τίποτα με καμια μέτρια η άσχημη η οποιαδηποτε δεν σου αρεσει. Μην κανεις τιποτα τέτοιο. Προσέγγισε μονο όμορφες εσυ. Αλλα προσέγγισε τες αν ειναι, μην αρκεισαι στο μπουρουμπουρουμπουρου εδώ περα. Πες μου, εχεις προσεγγισει ποτε καποια όμορφη που σου αρέσει;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κανεις δεν ειναι κατά σου βασικα οπως και να εχει, όλοι υπέρ σου ειναι αλλα με διαφορετικο τροπο ο καθένας. Το εχεις παρει πολυ παιδιάστικα το πράγμα άκουσε εκει κατα σου η υπέρ σου. Κατα τ'αλλα δεν σε αναγκάζει κανεις να κανεις τίποτα με καμια μέτρια η άσχημη η οποιαδηποτε δεν σου αρεσει. Μην κανεις τιποτα τέτοιο. Προσέγγισε μονο όμορφες εσυ. Αλλα προσέγγισε τες αν ειναι, μην αρκεισαι στο μπουρουμπουρουμπουρου εδώ περα. Πες μου, εχεις προσεγγισει ποτε καποια όμορφη που σου αρέσει;


........................

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κανεις δεν ειναι κατά σου βασικα οπως και να εχει, όλοι υπέρ σου ειναι αλλα με διαφορετικο τροπο ο καθένας. Το εχεις παρει πολυ παιδιάστικα το πράγμα άκουσε εκει κατα σου η υπέρ σου. Κατα τ'αλλα δεν σε αναγκάζει κανεις να κανεις τίποτα με καμια μέτρια η άσχημη η οποιαδηποτε δεν σου αρεσει. Μην κανεις τιποτα τέτοιο. Προσέγγισε μονο όμορφες εσυ. Αλλα προσέγγισε τες αν ειναι, μην αρκεισαι στο μπουρουμπουρουμπουρου εδώ περα. Πες μου, εχεις προσεγγισει ποτε καποια όμορφη που σου αρέσει;


Ναι το βλέπω,όλοι υπέρ μου,όπως κάποιοι(elis,rea,Anakin,mamra1983,melissa,t urtle,Μαρούλι)που μου είπαν να πάω με μέτρια ή (και) άσχημη.Πολύ υπέρ μου.Συγκινήθηκα από την προσπάθεια να με βοηθήσουν λέμε.
Έχω προσεγγίσει,αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα.
Και αν θες περαιτέρω λεπτομέρειες,καλύτερα ιδιωτικώς ή μέσω mail.
Δεν θα ήθελα να εκθέσω τα πεπραγμένα μου δημοσίως.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναι το βλέπω,όλοι υπέρ μου,όπως κάποιοι(elis,rea,Anakin,mamra1983,melissa,t urtle,Μαρούλι)που μου είπαν να πάω με μέτρια ή (και) άσχημη.Πολύ υπέρ μου.Συγκινήθηκα από την προσπάθεια να με βοηθήσουν λέμε.
> Έχω προσεγγίσει,αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα.
> Και αν θες περαιτέρω λεπτομέρειες,καλύτερα ιδιωτικώς ή μέσω mail.
> Δεν θα ήθελα να εκθέσω τα πεπραγμένα μου δημοσίως.


Α κρατάς και αρχείο, μαύρη λίστα...νορμάλ πραγματα. Τι λεπτομέρειες να πούμε προφανώς και δεν έγινε κατι γιατι δεν θέλαν. Και σου έχω πει άπειρες φορές τι μετράει και τι αρέσει στις περισσότερες γυναίκες ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ και μη. Το να πας γυμναστήριο ειναι η κορυφή του παγόβουνου και να σου πω την αληθεια το να ξεκινάς απο εκει ειναι σαν να μην κανεις τίποτα αλλα τεσπα. Κοιτα να καλλιεργήσεις τον εαυτο σου και να εξασκηθεις λιγο στην επικοινωνία με τους ανθρώπους και το πως φερεσαι. Εδώ μια κουβέντα κανουμε και βγάζεις μαύρες λίστες, ειναι πολυ πιο απαιτητικό το να κανεις σχέση με ανθρωπο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Α κρατάς και αρχείο, μαύρη λίστα...νορμάλ πραγματα. Τι λεπτομέρειες να πούμε προφανώς και δεν έγινε κατι γιατι δεν θέλαν. Και σου έχω πει άπειρες φορές τι μετράει και τι αρέσει στις περισσότερες γυναίκες ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ και μη. Το να πας γυμναστήριο ειναι η κορυφή του παγόβουνου και να σου πω την αληθεια το να ξεκινάς απο εκει ειναι σαν να μην κανεις τίποτα αλλα τεσπα. Κοιτα να καλλιεργήσεις τον εαυτο σου και να εξασκηθεις λιγο στην επικοινωνία με τους ανθρώπους και το πως φερεσαι. Εδώ μια κουβέντα κανουμε και βγάζεις μαύρες λίστες, ειναι πολυ πιο απαιτητικό το να κανεις σχέση με ανθρωπο.


Εντάξει,είμαι χαζός,αγενής,άξεστος κλπ. αν θες να ακούσεις αυτό.
Και δεν κατάλαβα αυτό για το γυμναστήριο.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Πωπω τωρα είδα και το προσωπικο μηνυμα που μου έστειλες. Δεν είδα το λινκ γιατι δεν λειτουργει και δεν ξερω για ποια μιλάς και τι σου ειπε αλλα ο τρόπος που μιλάς και η κακια που εχεις μεσα σου με αφήνουν αναυδη. 



Τι το τοσο τραγικο μπορει να σου ειπε αυτο το μελος...οτι κι αν ηταν η κακία σου ειναι τρομακτική. Δεν θελω να μιλήσουμε με προσωπικά μηνυματα.
Ποια όμορφη κοπέλα ρε why? Εισαι εσυ τώρα να εχεις ανθρωπο διπλα σου; Οτι κι αν ειναι; Εχεις παρα πολλα πράγματα να δουλέψεις ακομα μεσα σου και μετανιώνω τον χρόνο και κόπο που αφιέρωσα για να σου απαντήσω σοβαρά και όσο καλυτερα μπορούσα. Και κατα τη γνώμη μου δεν αξίζει πλέον να ασχοληθεί κανένα μέλος με κανένα ποστ σου. Εγω δεν θα το ξανακάνω, εκτός κι αν αρχισεις για μια φορα στη ζωη σου να ρωτάς τα σωστά πραγματα. Απο εκει και πέρα καθείς οπως κρίνει καλυτερα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πωπω τωρα είδα και το προσωπικο μηνυμα που μου έστειλες. Δεν είδα το λινκ γιατι δεν λειτουργει και δεν ξερω για ποια μιλάς και τι σου ειπε αλλα ο τρόπος που μιλάς και η κακια που εχεις μεσα σου με αφήνουν αναυδη. 
> 
> 
> 
> Τι το τοσο τραγικο μπορει να σου ειπε...οτι κι αν ηταν η κακία σου ειναι τρομακτική. Δεν θελω να μιλήσουμε με προσωπικά μηνυματα.
> Ποια όμορφη κοπέλα ρε why? Εισαι εσυ τώρα να εχεις ανθρωπο διπλα σου; Οτι κι αν ειναι; Εχεις παρα πολλα πράγματα να δουλέψεις ακομα μεσα σου και μετανιώνω τον χρόνο και κόπο που αφιέρωσα για να σου απαντήσω σοβαρά και όσο καλυτερα μπορούσα. Και κατα τη γνώμη μου δεν αξίζει πλέον να ασχοληθεί κανένα μέλος με κανένα ποστ σου. Εγω δεν θα το ξανακάνω, εκτός κι αν αρχισεις για μια φορα στη ζωη σου να ρωτάς τα σωστά πραγματα. Απο εκει και πέρα καθείς οπως κρίνει καλυτερα.


Θα σε παρακαλούσα να σβήσεις άμεσα το μήνυμα στις αγκύλες.
Είναι κάτι ιδιωτικό.Σεβάσου το,όπως εγώ σέβομαι ότι δεν θες μέσω πμ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πωπω τωρα είδα και το προσωπικο μηνυμα που μου έστειλες. Δεν είδα το λινκ γιατι δεν λειτουργει και δεν ξερω για ποια μιλάς και τι σου ειπε αλλα ο τρόπος που μιλάς και η κακια που εχεις μεσα σου με αφήνουν αναυδη. 
> 
> 
> 
> Τι το τοσο τραγικο μπορει να σου ειπε...οτι κι αν ηταν η κακία σου ειναι τρομακτική. Δεν θελω να μιλήσουμε με προσωπικά μηνυματα.
> Ποια όμορφη κοπέλα ρε why? Εισαι εσυ τώρα να εχεις ανθρωπο διπλα σου; Οτι κι αν ειναι; Εχεις παρα πολλα πράγματα να δουλέψεις ακομα μεσα σου και μετανιώνω τον χρόνο και κόπο που αφιέρωσα για να σου απαντήσω σοβαρά και όσο καλυτερα μπορούσα. Και κατα τη γνώμη μου δεν αξίζει πλέον να ασχοληθεί κανένα μέλος με κανένα ποστ σου. Εγω δεν θα το ξανακάνω, εκτός κι αν αρχισεις για μια φορα στη ζωη σου να ρωτάς τα σωστά πραγματα. Απο εκει και πέρα καθείς οπως κρίνει καλυτερα.


.............................

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εγω το έσβησα. Σβησ'το κι εσυ όπου το εχεις κάνει quote και σβήσε το προφίλ της κοπέλας να λήξει το θέμα εδω. Αλλα να μάθεις να υποστηρίζεις τα λόγια σου οχι να τα λες και να τα παίρνεις πισω, η κρινε προσεκτικα τι λες και τι εννοεις εξαρχής. Μεγάλο μαθημα και αυτο για έναν αντρα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω το έσβησα. Σβησ'το κι εσυ όπου το εχεις κάνει quote. Αλλα να μάθεις να υποστηρίζεις τα λόγια σου οχι να τα λες και να τα παίρνεις πισω, η κρινε προσεκτικα τι λες και τι εννοεις εξαρχής. Μεγάλο μαθημα και αυτο για έναν αντρα.


Ξέφυγα,το παραδέχομαι.
Έχεις κάθε δίκιο να θες να μου τα χώσεις.
Αλλά προσπάθησε να μπεις λίγο στην θέση μου,*δεν ζήτησα κάτι παράλογο* όσο καιρό είμαι στο φόρουμ.Δεν ζήτησα να γίνω αστροναύτης ή να λύσω το Κυπριακό ή το θέμα των μεταναστών κλπ.Εγώ φταίω που είμαι ντροπαλός και δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σε μια που μου αρέσει?Και μερικοί να μου γράφουν ως απάντηση,να πάω με μια μέτρια ή άσχημη,και γενικά όχι με όμορφη,γιατί μπορεί να περάσουμε καλά κλπ.?
Δεν σκέφτηκαν ότι αυτό θα με έκανε ακόμη χειρότερα.......Γιατί υποτίθεται πως είναι φόρουμ βοήθειας και *ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ*,όχι το αντίθετο.
Είναι αυτό βοήθεια?Πες μου.
Και δηλαδή οι άλλοι που προσπάθησαν πραγματικά να βοηθήσουν,δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται?Χαζοί είναι ή γλύφτες όπως είπε κάποιος?
Σκέψου ότι και εγώ δεν νιώθω καλά με όσα έγραφε αυτή η μαύρη λίστα.Δεν ήταν βοήθεια αυτό!
*Θα ήθελες να είσαι στην θέση μου?*

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ρε Why δεν βλέπεις ότι δεν συζητάς? Αν θέλεις να βοηθηθείς θα έπρεπε να μιλάς, για ντροπαλότητα, προσέγγιση, για αυτές που σου αρέσουν και όχι να ασχολείσαι τόσο τι σου είπε ο elis και ο κάθε ένας...Δεν σε υποχρέωσε κανείς να πας με μέτριες, σου λένε τι πιστεύουν ότι θα σε ξεμπλοκάρει και όπως νομίζουν αυτοί ότι θα βοηθηθείς, μπορεί και αυτοί να έκαναν λάθος ...Το να κρατάς κακίες επειδή κάποιοι σου είπαν να πας με μέτριες δεν σε βοηθάει και εσένα πουθενά...Σκορπάς άδικα την ενέργειά σου....Άκου αυτά που σου λένε και πάρε ότι καλό έχει ο κάθε ένας να σου πει(αν έχει)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

επειδη με ανεφερες , δεν ειπα ποτε να πας με ομορφη- μετρια - ασχημη...δεν ξερω αν εισαι σε θεση να "πας" γενικα με γυναικα...και επειδη πλεον εχω πειστει οτι πραγματικα βασανιζεσαι απο ολη αυτην την εμμονη- ιδεοληψια..δεν γνωριζω ακριβως πως να το χαρακτηρισω με ψυχιατρικους ορους, δεν ειμαι γιατρος, θα σου προτεινα αυτο... να πας σε εναν γιατρο να συζητησετε για το μεγεθος του προβληματισμου σου.

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Ξέφυγα,το παραδέχομαι.
> Έχεις κάθε δίκιο να θες να μου τα χώσεις.
> Αλλά προσπάθησε να μπεις λίγο στην θέση μου,*δεν ζήτησα κάτι παράλογο* όσο καιρό είμαι στο φόρουμ.Δεν ζήτησα να γίνω αστροναύτης ή να λύσω το Κυπριακό ή το θέμα των μεταναστών κλπ.Εγώ φταίω που είμαι ντροπαλός και δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σε μια που μου αρέσει?Και μερικοί να μου γράφουν ως απάντηση,να πάω με μια μέτρια ή άσχημη,και γενικά όχι με όμορφη,γιατί μπορεί να περάσουμε καλά κλπ.?
> Δεν σκέφτηκαν ότι αυτό θα με έκανε ακόμη χειρότερα.......Γιατί υποτίθεται πως είναι φόρουμ βοήθειας και *ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ*,όχι το αντίθετο.
> Είναι αυτό βοήθεια?Πες μου.
> Και δηλαδή οι άλλοι που προσπάθησαν πραγματικά να βοηθήσουν,δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται?Χαζοί είναι ή γλύφτες όπως είπε κάποιος?
> Σκέψου ότι και εγώ δεν νιώθω καλά με όσα έγραφε αυτή η μαύρη λίστα.Δεν ήταν βοήθεια αυτό!
> *Θα ήθελες να είσαι στην θέση μου?*


Διαβάζω εδώ και μέρες το πόστ σου... Και πραγματικά έχω βγάλει μερικά συμπεράσματα από τα όσα γράφεις(κατά καιρούς)... Το "πρόβλημά" σου κατ' ουσίαν μόνο πρόβλημα δεν είναι.Είναι ο διαστρεβλωμένος αντικατοπτρισμός άλλων προβλημάτων που έχεις, και απλώς τα αγνοείς...Ας αρχίσω μια απαρίθμηση(σημειωτέον, όσα καταγράψω είναι στενά και με διαλεκτικούς όρους συνδεδεμένα,δεν είναι bullets):
1) Αίσθημα Κατωτερότητας: Δεν αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου,δεν σου αρέσει η εμφάνισή σου.Δεν νιώθεις επομένως καλά με τον κόσμο γύρω σου. Ζηλεύεις, φθονείς και μισείς ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ άτομα που είναι δίπλα σου, σε αγαπάνε και σε στηρίζουν, κάτι που σίγουρα το έχουν αντιληφθεί και για αυτό έχουν ήδη (ή κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνουν) απομακρυνθεί.Δεν φταίνε εκείνοι εαν "περνάει η μπογιά τους", απλώς εσύ αντί να κοιτάξεις να κάνεις το ίδιο αράζεις σε μια γωνίτσα και κλαίς θρασύδειλα την μοίρα σου.
2)Ιδεολογήματα: έχεις αφήσει τηλεόραση, ίντερνετ και τα σχετικά να γεμίσουν το μυαλό σου με ένα κάρο ανυπόστατων αντιλήψεων, όπως "αρέσουν τα κακά παιδιά", "αν δεν είσαι τούμπανο δεν πας με γυναίκα", "διαχωρισμός σε όμορφος-μέτριος-άσχημος" και αρκετά ακόμα.Άνοιξε τα μάτια σου και δες γύρω σου.Αυτά συμβαίνουν στο γυαλί και στην showbiz, και εκεί ακόμη όχι πάντα. Στον λαουτζίκο μετράει η εμφάνιση, ναι οκ, αλλα ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ο εσωτερικός κόσμος.Αλλιώς σχέση δεν χτίζεται με τίποτα, είτε φιλική είτε ερωτική. Αυτά τα έχεις βάλει εμπόδιο ΕΣΥ ο ίδιος στον ΕΑΥΤΟ σου, και χάνεσαι στον λαβύρινθο που μόνος σου έχτισες.Για αυτό και δεν έχεις μάθει να ΑΚΟΥΣ. Όποιος θέλει βοήθεια ανοίγει τα αυτάκια του, δεν παίζει συνέχεια την κασέτα του.
3)Αίσθημα Μοναξιάς: Και με όλα αυτά καταλήγεις μόνος σου, στον εαυτό σου, τον οποίο και δεν αγαπάς, αλλά μισείς. Αυτό σε κάνει σκληρό, άκαρδο και evil, και δεν είναι κοπλιμέντα. Εκεί πατάς το "πρόβλημα", το οτι δεν έχεις κάνει κάτι με γυναίκα και πως θες να κάνεις ΑΜΕΣΑ, αλλά με κάποια όμορφη. ΜΕΓΑΣ ΣΤΟΧΟΣ!! και για να τον πετύχεις, πουλάς την ψυχή σου, προτιμάς (το έχεις γράψει και τρελάθηκα) να πεθάνει κι η μάνα σου ακόμη, μόνο και μόνο επειδή "κάποιοι με λενε άσχημο, όποτε θα τους βάλω τα γυαλιά με αυτό το φίνο γκομενάκι". Ο πρώτος και κυριότερος άνθρωπος που σε θεωρεί άσχημο εισαι ΕΣΥ, άρα θες να εκδικηθείς τον ΕΑΥΤΟ σου, και όλους τους άλλους μαζί. Αδυσώπητος, επομένως, μανιακός και κολλημένος όσο δεν πάει. Το γυμναστήριο δεν θα αλλάξει το περιεχόμενό σου (που είναι το προβληματικό της υπόθεσης), αλλά το περιτύλιγμα. Και οι έξυπνες γυναίκες (άσχετα με τον διαχωρισμό σου σε όμορφες-μέτριες-άσχημες) δεν κοιτάνε ΠΟΤΕ το περιτύλιγμα. Κοιτάνε το τί έχει να τους προσφέρει ένας άνδρας, σε επίπεδο συναισθημάτων.
4)Ανωριμότητα: Και κάπως έτσι καταλήγουμε στο γεγονός ότι είσαι συναισθηματικά ανώριμος για να γοητεύσεις έναν άνθρωπο, ανεξαρτήτου φύλου, σε φιλικό επίπεδο. Ποσώ δε μάλλον μια γυναίκα, την ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ γυναίκα. Και με το να κλαψουρίζεις ή να αναλώνεσαι σε δραστηριότητες μόνο και μόνο για να καταφέρεις να ρίξεις αυτήν που θες, αποτελούν στην ουσία μια τρύπα στο νερό.

Δεν είσαι ντροπαλός, κολλημένος είσαι. Και αν δεν αλλάξεις ΟΛΑ αυτά, θα μείνεις μόνος σου μια ολόκληρη ζωή. Και στην πραγματική ζωή Restart/New Game δεν υπάρχει. το δίλημμα που μπαίνει μπροστά σου επομένως είναι το εξής: Θα δεις το κόσμο γύρω σου όπως πραγματικά ειναι και θα διαμορφώσεις τις ιδέες σου με βάση αυτόν ή θα αφήσεις τις (ηλίθιες, τολμώ να πω) ιδέες σου να διαστρεβλώνουν τον κόσμο γύρω σου? Πραγματικότητα ή το κολλημένο σου μυαλό? Ζωή ή μιζέρια? Η επιλογή είναι στα χέρια σου. Κανένας θεός και καμία μοίρα δεν υπάρχει και κανονίζει το τί κάνουμε. ΕΜΕΙΣ χτίζουμε την ζωή μας... ή στην περίπτωσή σου την διαλύουμε. Αυτά από μένα και καλή τύχη στην ζωή σου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Διαβάζω εδώ και μέρες το πόστ σου... Και πραγματικά έχω βγάλει μερικά συμπεράσματα από τα όσα γράφεις(κατά καιρούς)... Το "πρόβλημά" σου κατ' ουσίαν μόνο πρόβλημα δεν είναι.Είναι ο διαστρεβλωμένος αντικατοπτρισμός άλλων προβλημάτων που έχεις, και απλώς τα αγνοείς...Ας αρχίσω μια απαρίθμηση(σημειωτέον, όσα καταγράψω είναι στενά και με διαλεκτικούς όρους συνδεδεμένα,δεν είναι bullets):
> 1) Αίσθημα Κατωτερότητας: Δεν αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου,δεν σου αρέσει η εμφάνισή σου.Δεν νιώθεις επομένως καλά με τον κόσμο γύρω σου. Ζηλεύεις, φθονείς και μισείς ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ άτομα που είναι δίπλα σου, σε αγαπάνε και σε στηρίζουν, κάτι που σίγουρα το έχουν αντιληφθεί και για αυτό έχουν ήδη (ή κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνουν) απομακρυνθεί.Δεν φταίνε εκείνοι εαν "περνάει η μπογιά τους", απλώς εσύ αντί να κοιτάξεις να κάνεις το ίδιο αράζεις σε μια γωνίτσα και κλαίς θρασύδειλα την μοίρα σου.
> 2)Ιδεολογήματα: έχεις αφήσει τηλεόραση, ίντερνετ και τα σχετικά να γεμίσουν το μυαλό σου με ένα κάρο ανυπόστατων αντιλήψεων, όπως "αρέσουν τα κακά παιδιά", "αν δεν είσαι τούμπανο δεν πας με γυναίκα", "διαχωρισμός σε όμορφος-μέτριος-άσχημος" και αρκετά ακόμα.Άνοιξε τα μάτια σου και δες γύρω σου.Αυτά συμβαίνουν στο γυαλί και στην showbiz, και εκεί ακόμη όχι πάντα. Στον λαουτζίκο μετράει η εμφάνιση, ναι οκ, αλλα ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ο εσωτερικός κόσμος.Αλλιώς σχέση δεν χτίζεται με τίποτα, είτε φιλική είτε ερωτική. Αυτά τα έχεις βάλει εμπόδιο ΕΣΥ ο ίδιος στον ΕΑΥΤΟ σου, και χάνεσαι στον λαβύρινθο που μόνος σου έχτισες.Για αυτό και δεν έχεις μάθει να ΑΚΟΥΣ. Όποιος θέλει βοήθεια ανοίγει τα αυτάκια του, δεν παίζει συνέχεια την κασέτα του.
> 3)Αίσθημα Μοναξιάς: Και με όλα αυτά καταλήγεις μόνος σου, στον εαυτό σου, τον οποίο και δεν αγαπάς, αλλά μισείς. Αυτό σε κάνει σκληρό, άκαρδο και evil, και δεν είναι κοπλιμέντα. Εκεί πατάς το "πρόβλημα", το οτι δεν έχεις κάνει κάτι με γυναίκα και πως θες να κάνεις ΑΜΕΣΑ, αλλά με κάποια όμορφη. ΜΕΓΑΣ ΣΤΟΧΟΣ!! και για να τον πετύχεις, πουλάς την ψυχή σου, προτιμάς (το έχεις γράψει και τρελάθηκα) να πεθάνει κι η μάνα σου ακόμη, μόνο και μόνο επειδή "κάποιοι με λενε άσχημο, όποτε θα τους βάλω τα γυαλιά με αυτό το φίνο γκομενάκι". Ο πρώτος και κυριότερος άνθρωπος που σε θεωρεί άσχημο εισαι ΕΣΥ, άρα θες να εκδικηθείς τον ΕΑΥΤΟ σου, και όλους τους άλλους μαζί. Αδυσώπητος, επομένως, μανιακός και κολλημένος όσο δεν πάει. Το γυμναστήριο δεν θα αλλάξει το περιεχόμενό σου (που είναι το προβληματικό της υπόθεσης), αλλά το περιτύλιγμα. Και οι έξυπνες γυναίκες (άσχετα με τον διαχωρισμό σου σε όμορφες-μέτριες-άσχημες) δεν κοιτάνε ΠΟΤΕ το περιτύλιγμα. Κοιτάνε το τί έχει να τους προσφέρει ένας άνδρας, σε επίπεδο συναισθημάτων.
> 4)Ανωριμότητα: Και κάπως έτσι καταλήγουμε στο γεγονός ότι είσαι συναισθηματικά ανώριμος για να γοητεύσεις έναν άνθρωπο, ανεξαρτήτου φύλου, σε φιλικό επίπεδο. Ποσώ δε μάλλον μια γυναίκα, την ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ γυναίκα. Και με το να κλαψουρίζεις ή να αναλώνεσαι σε δραστηριότητες μόνο και μόνο για να καταφέρεις να ρίξεις αυτήν που θες, αποτελούν στην ουσία μια τρύπα στο νερό.
> 
> Δεν είσαι ντροπαλός, κολλημένος είσαι. Και αν δεν αλλάξεις ΟΛΑ αυτά, θα μείνεις μόνος σου μια ολόκληρη ζωή. Και στην πραγματική ζωή Restart/New Game δεν υπάρχει. το δίλημμα που μπαίνει μπροστά σου επομένως είναι το εξής: Θα δεις το κόσμο γύρω σου όπως πραγματικά ειναι και θα διαμορφώσεις τις ιδέες σου με βάση αυτόν ή θα αφήσεις τις (ηλίθιες, τολμώ να πω) ιδέες σου να διαστρεβλώνουν τον κόσμο γύρω σου? Πραγματικότητα ή το κολλημένο σου μυαλό? Ζωή ή μιζέρια? Η επιλογή είναι στα χέρια σου. Κανένας θεός και καμία μοίρα δεν υπάρχει και κανονίζει το τί κάνουμε. ΕΜΕΙΣ χτίζουμε την ζωή μας... ή στην περίπτωσή σου την διαλύουμε. Αυτά από μένα και καλή τύχη στην ζωή σου


Πολύ φορτσάτος μπήκες φιλαράκο.Ας σου απαντήσω όμως:Ζηλεύω και φθονώ συγκεκριμένα άτομα,όχι όλους.Δεύτερον,σαφώς και υπάρχουν όμορφες και άσχημες γυναίκες σε εμφάνιση.Όπως και μέτριες.Το θέμα είναι να περνα η μπογιά κάποιου εκεί που θέλει,όχι εκεί που δεν θέλει.Αν είναι να περνάει η μπογιά μου εκεί που δεν θέλω,ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω.Δεν θα είναι προς όφελος μου να αρέσω εκεί που δεν θέλω.Και φυσικά οι γυμνασμένοι αρέσουν στις ωραίες.Και μη μου πεις ότι δεν έχεις διαφορετικά ζευγάρια σε εμφάνιση.Ποσα να είναι αυτά;Ένα η δυο στα δέκα;Δεν θα θεωρούσα λύση μια κοπέλα που δεν θα μου άρεσε σε εμφάνιση.

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Πολύ φορτσάτος μπήκες φιλαράκο.Ας σου απαντήσω όμως:Ζηλεύω και φθονώ συγκεκριμένα άτομα,όχι όλους.Δεύτερον,σαφώς και υπάρχουν όμορφες και άσχημες γυναίκες σε εμφάνιση.Όπως και μέτριες.Το θέμα είναι να περνα η μπογιά κάποιου εκεί που θέλει,όχι εκεί που δεν θέλει.Αν είναι να περνάει η μπογιά μου εκεί που δεν θέλω,ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω.Δεν θα είναι προς όφελος μου να αρέσω εκεί που δεν θέλω.Και φυσικά οι γυμνασμένοι αρέσουν στις ωραίες.Και μη μου πεις ότι δεν έχεις διαφορετικά ζευγάρια σε εμφάνιση.Ποσα να είναι αυτά;Ένα η δυο στα δέκα;Δεν θα θεωρούσα λύση μια κοπέλα που δεν θα μου άρεσε σε εμφάνιση.


Λέξη δεν διαβασες από τα όσα έκατσα και σου έγραψα, έτσι?όχι, δεν υπάρχουν όμορφες-μέτριες-άσχημες...Δεν απαντάς σε τίποτα από όσα έκατσα και έγραψα, μόνο σε αυτό. Δεν σου έκαναν καν αίσθηση. Δεν σκέφτεσαι πέρα από τους φραγμούς που έχεις βάλει και αυτό θα είναι και ο σταυρός που θα τραβάς για μια ζωή. Παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ εδω και καιρό, μαζί με φίλο μου, γιατί βρίσκουμε σκέψεις για δικά μας, παρόμοια προβλήματα. Και έχει βοηθήσει. Τις τελευταίες μέρες ήθελα τόσο πολύ να σου δώσω τις σκέψεις μου, και για αυτό και έκανα τον λογαριασμό. Στείλτα στον βρόντο, δεν πειράζει.
To μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε για λόγους Παραβίασης όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας
Όσα σου έγραψα παραπάνω ξέρεις πως είναι αλήθεια, απλώς αρνήσε να την δεις.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Λέξη δεν διαβασες από τα όσα έκατσα και σου έγραψα, έτσι?όχι, δεν υπάρχουν όμορφες-μέτριες-άσχημες...Δεν απαντάς σε τίποτα από όσα έκατσα και έγραψα, μόνο σε αυτό. Δεν σου έκαναν καν αίσθηση. Δεν σκέφτεσαι πέρα από τους φραγμούς που έχεις βάλει και αυτό θα είναι και ο σταυρός που θα τραβάς για μια ζωή. Παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ εδω και καιρό, μαζί με φίλο μου, γιατί βρίσκουμε σκέψεις για δικά μας, παρόμοια προβλήματα. Και έχει βοηθήσει. Τις τελευταίες μέρες ήθελα τόσο πολύ να σου δώσω τις σκέψεις μου, και για αυτό και έκανα τον λογαριασμό. Στείλτα στον βρόντο, δεν πειράζει.
> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε για Παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης Καλής Λειτουργίας Κοινότητας. Όσα σου έγραψα παραπάνω ξέρεις πως είναι αλήθεια, απλώς αρνήσε να την δεις.


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε για Παραβίασης Όρων Χρήσης Καλής Λειτουργίας Κοινότητας.

Σαφώς και υπάρχουν γυναίκες όμορφες σε εμφάνιση κλπ.
Μην νομίζεις πως θα με έκανε ευτυχισμένο μια μέτρια η άσχημη σε εμφάνιση.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Μην νομίζεις πως θα με έκανε ευτυχισμένο μια μέτρια η άσχημη σε εμφάνιση.


Εσύ τι διαθέτεις για να κάνεις ευτυχισμένη μια όμορφη; Tι μπορείς να της προσφέρεις; Το έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ αυτό; Δε ξέρω αν έχεις καταλάβει ότι ανεξαρτήτως εμφάνισης για να είναι πετυχημένη μια σχέση μεταξύ 2 ανθρώπων και να έχει διάρκεια πρέπει και οι 2 να νιώθουν ευτυχισμένοι μέσα σε αυτή.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ρε Why δεν βλέπεις ότι δεν συζητάς? Αν θέλεις να βοηθηθείς θα έπρεπε να μιλάς, για ντροπαλότητα, προσέγγιση, για αυτές που σου αρέσουν και όχι να ασχολείσαι τόσο τι σου είπε ο elis και ο κάθε ένας...Δεν σε υποχρέωσε κανείς να πας με μέτριες, σου λένε τι πιστεύουν ότι θα σε ξεμπλοκάρει και όπως νομίζουν αυτοί ότι θα βοηθηθείς, μπορεί και αυτοί να έκαναν λάθος ...Το να κρατάς κακίες επειδή κάποιοι σου είπαν να πας με μέτριες δεν σε βοηθάει και εσένα πουθενά...Σκορπάς άδικα την ενέργειά σου....Άκου αυτά που σου λένε και πάρε ότι καλό έχει ο κάθε ένας να σου πει(αν έχει)


Ποιόν από αυτούς να ακούσω ρε cube?Τι καλό έχουν να πουν?Τη λύση δια της πλαγίας οδού?
Σκέφτηκαν ότι αυτό δεν θα με ξεμπλόκαρε,αλλά θα με έκανε ακόμη χειρότερα?
Και πες ότι εγώ μιλάω για ντροπαλότητα,προσέγγιση, για αυτές που μου αρέσουν.Τι απαντήσεις θαρρείς πως θα πάρω από κάποιους?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Δεν μπορείτε μερικοί να με καταλάβετε......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και εκ αυτού,δεν πιστεύω στην φράση:Αυτός είμαι οποιον αρέσω.Γιατι τότε θα έπρεπε να χαίρομαι που άρεσα σε μια περίεργη μέτρια,μια μη ωραία χοντρή και την άπλυτη και άσχημη κνιτισσα.

----------


## κύριος

why εννοειτε πως υπαρχουν οι ομορφες,οι μετριες και οι ασχημες ο καθε ανθρωπος το βλεπει απο δικια του οπτικη γωνια...δεν σου ειπε κανενας να μην πας με ομορφη,να πας και με 100 βρε αγορι μου εγω δεν καταλαβαινω που εχεις κολισει?δεν μπορουμε να σου πουμε κατι εμεις και να σε βοηθησουμε, στο χερι σου ειναι.βγες εκει εξω και προσπαθησε,αμα καθεσε εδω μεσα δεν γινετε κατι

----------


## troxia

> Και εκ αυτού,δεν πιστεύω στην φράση:Αυτός είμαι οποιον αρέσω.Γιατι τότε θα έπρεπε να χαίρομαι που άρεσα σε μια περίεργη μέτρια,μια μη ωραία χοντρή και την άπλυτη και άσχημη κνιτισσα.


ετυχε, αυτό δεν σημαινει ότι μια ζωή θα αρέσεις σε αυτού του είδους τις κοπέλες.. ακόμη κ το ότι έχεις πέραση σημαίνει ότι δεν είσαι τόσο άσχημος όσο λες.. 
κ η φράση αυτός είμαι κ σε όποιον αρέσω σημαίνει ότι δεν σε νοιάζει η γνώμη τον άλλον.

----------


## giang

> Δεν μπορείτε μερικοί να με καταλάβετε......


ευχή και κατάρα σου δίνω
να βρεις μια γυναίκα να σε Γ[email protected]# στο μυαλό κι όχι στο κρεββάτι

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εσύ τι διαθέτεις για να κάνεις ευτυχισμένη μια όμορφη; Tι μπορείς να της προσφέρεις; Το έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ αυτό; Δε ξέρω αν έχεις καταλάβει ότι ανεξαρτήτως εμφάνισης για να είναι πετυχημένη μια σχέση μεταξύ 2 ανθρώπων και να έχει διάρκεια πρέπει και οι 2 να νιώθουν ευτυχισμένοι μέσα σε αυτή.


Εδώ σε θελω κάβουρα να περπατας στα κάρβουνα. Αλλα δεν πρόκειται να σου απαντήσει.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ρε Why δεν ακούς κανένα, δεν ακούς ούτε με το καλό , ούτε με το άγριο. Έχεις χτίσει μια άμυνα και παρερμηνεύεις τα λόγια όλων και κρατάς ότι σε βολεύει. Είσαι αντιδραστικός σε κάθε τι που λέγεται, σωστό κατά την γνώμη μου. Κάνεις πως δεν ακούς ή όντως δεν τα ακούς? Εντάξει θες όμορφη, ακούς όμως όλα τα υπόλοιπα για όλους αυτούς που σου λένε ότι έχεις διαστρεβλωμένο σκεπτικό, δεν σε νοιάζει να το φτιάξεις αυτό, πέρα από το να κυνηγάς όμορφη? Δεν σε νοιάζει τίποτα από όλα αυτά? Ότι και να σου πούμε εσύ το εκλαμβάνεις ως προτροπή να πας με μέτρια, δεν μπορείς να συζητήσεις, δεν συζητάς, είναι πρόβλημα αυτό φίλε μου ,το βλέπεις? Και αυτό με τα ζευγάρια που λες και ξαναλές, οι ωραίοι με τους ωραίους....Έχεις καταλάβει ότι αυτό που λες δεν είναι υπέρ σου στο να κατακτήσεις μια όμορφη? Είμαι σίγουρη ότι το κάνεις για να νιώσεις καλά ο ίδιος...καταδικάζεις τον εαυτό σου που θες όμορφη και προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις ότι όλοι έχουμε την ομορφιά πάνω από όλα...Θυμώνεις όταν κάποιος σου λέει ότι δεν έχει κριτήριο μόνο την ομορφιά.....Γιατί θυμώνεις? για αυτό ρωτάς και συνέχεια ''γιατί να μην πάω με όμορφη'' γιατί ψάχνεις την δική μας έγκριση κατά βάθος να σου πούμε ότι αξίζεις.... Και όταν σου λέμε έχεις υψηλά στάνταρ θυμώνεις... Γιατί θυμώνεις? Την αλήθεια δεν θες να σου πούμε? Δεν πιστεύω ότι το φόρουμ και όλες αυτές οι δημόσιες ''συζητήσεις '' σου κάνουν καλό , θα σε τρελάνουμε στο τέλος......Δεν θέλω να μ΄απαντήσεις σε παρακαλώ όμως σκέψου τα.....Δεν είμαστε εχθροί σου για να έχεις τέτοια άμυνα......Ασε την άμυνα , άσε και τις εξυπνάδες άκουγε και απάντα σε αυτά που σου λένε και όχι σε αυτά που νομίζεις ότι ακούς ή κάνεις ότι δεν τα ακούς...Εκτός αν πραγματικά δεν σε απασχολεί ούτε ο φθόνος, ούτε η αυτοεκτίμηση, ούτε τίποτα και σε νοιάζει μόνο να πας με μια όμορφη....Εκεί πάω πάσο.......

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Και εκ αυτού,δεν πιστεύω στην φράση:Αυτός είμαι οποιον αρέσω.Γιατι τότε θα έπρεπε να χαίρομαι που άρεσα σε μια περίεργη μέτρια,μια μη ωραία χοντρή και την άπλυτη και άσχημη κνιτισσα.


Δες πως μιλούσες τότε και πως μιλάς τώρα για τις ίδιες κοπέλες.........Σαν να έχεις μίσος για αυτές τις κοπέλες ενώ δεν είχες.... Ή το κάνεις από αντίδραση σε όλους εμάς....

Έχουμε και λέμε:
1)Κοπέλα σχετικά εμφανίσιμη,που είχε ένα περίεργο κόλλημα με τον στρατό και ψήφιζε Χ.Α.
2)Χοντρή κοπέλα που μιλούσε μόνο για το φαγητό
3)Κνίτισσα που με τρέλανε για τον Στάλιν,τον Λένιν κλπ.Εκτός αυτού,ατημέλητη,στενόμυαλη ,άσχημη.
4)Κοπέλα εμφανίσιμη,αλλά περίεργη για τα πάντα.Όχι φιλομαθής,αλλά εκνευριστικά περίεργη για το παραμικρό,σε στυλ ανάκρισης..

Περιμένω το κράξιμο όλων σας....[/I][/I]

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ρε Why δεν ακούς κανένα, δεν ακούς ούτε με το καλό , ούτε με το άγριο. Έχεις χτίσει μια άμυνα και παρερμηνεύεις τα λόγια όλων και κρατάς ότι σε βολεύει. Είσαι αντιδραστικός σε κάθε τι που λέγεται, σωστό κατά την γνώμη μου. Κάνεις πως δεν ακούς ή όντως δεν τα ακούς? Εντάξει θες όμορφη, ακούς όμως όλα τα υπόλοιπα για όλους αυτούς που σου λένε ότι έχεις διαστρεβλωμένο σκεπτικό, δεν σε νοιάζει να το φτιάξεις αυτό, πέρα από το να κυνηγάς όμορφη? Δεν σε νοιάζει τίποτα από όλα αυτά? Ότι και να σου πούμε εσύ το εκλαμβάνεις ως προτροπή να πας με μέτρια, δεν μπορείς να συζητήσεις, δεν συζητάς, είναι πρόβλημα αυτό φίλε μου ,το βλέπεις? Και αυτό με τα ζευγάρια που λες και ξαναλές, οι ωραίοι με τους ωραίους....Έχεις καταλάβει ότι αυτό που λες δεν είναι υπέρ σου στο να κατακτήσεις μια όμορφη? Είμαι σίγουρη ότι το κάνεις για να νιώσεις καλά ο ίδιος...καταδικάζεις τον εαυτό σου που θες όμορφη και προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις ότι όλοι έχουμε την ομορφιά πάνω από όλα...Θυμώνεις όταν κάποιος σου λέει ότι δεν έχει κριτήριο μόνο την ομορφιά.....Γιατί θυμώνεις? για αυτό ρωτάς και συνέχεια ''γιατί να μην πάω με όμορφη'' γιατί ψάχνεις την δική μας έγκριση κατά βάθος να σου πούμε ότι αξίζεις.... Και όταν σου λέμε έχεις υψηλά στάνταρ θυμώνεις... Γιατί θυμώνεις? Την αλήθεια δεν θες να σου πούμε? Δεν πιστεύω ότι το φόρουμ και όλες αυτές οι δημόσιες ''συζητήσεις '' σου κάνουν καλό , θα σε τρελάνουμε στο τέλος......Δεν θέλω να μ΄απαντήσεις σε παρακαλώ όμως σκέψου τα.....Δεν είμαστε εχθροί σου για να έχεις τέτοια άμυνα......Ασε την άμυνα , άσε και τις εξυπνάδες άκουγε και απάντα σε αυτά που σου λένε και όχι σε αυτά που νομίζεις ότι ακούς ή κάνεις ότι δεν τα ακούς...Εκτός αν πραγματικά δεν σε απασχολεί ούτε ο φθόνος, ούτε η αυτοεκτίμηση, ούτε τίποτα και σε νοιάζει μόνο να πας με μια όμορφη....Εκεί πάω πάσο.......


Επειδή πάλι ανέφερες αυτό με τα στάνταρ,το καταλαβαίνεις πως δεν κυνηγώ θεογκόμενες,και από την άλλη θα μου ήταν δύσκολο να έχω χαμηλά την μπάλα?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εσύ τι διαθέτεις για να κάνεις ευτυχισμένη μια όμορφη; Tι μπορείς να της προσφέρεις; Το έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ αυτό; Δε ξέρω αν έχεις καταλάβει ότι ανεξαρτήτως εμφάνισης για να είναι πετυχημένη μια σχέση μεταξύ 2 ανθρώπων και να έχει διάρκεια πρέπει και οι 2 να νιώθουν ευτυχισμένοι μέσα σε αυτή.


Ωραία,δεν ξέρω!
Αλλά και πάλι δεν θα μπορούσα να συμβιβαστώ με κάποια που δεν θα μου άρεσε!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Επειδή πάλι ανέφερες αυτό με τα στάνταρ,το καταλαβαίνεις πως δεν κυνηγώ θεογκόμενες,και από την άλλη θα μου ήταν δύσκολο να έχω χαμηλά την μπάλα?


Ωραία επειδή αυτό σε απασχολεί , σε αυτό θα απαντήσω. Εγώ είδα αντικειμενικά όμορφες κοπέλες, τώρα αν είναι θεογκόμενες ή πεντάμορφες ή όμορφες είναι τελείως υποκειμενικό. Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα και ας μην σου αρέσει η απάντηση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ωραία επειδή αυτό σε απασχολεί , σε αυτό θα απαντήσω. Εγώ είδα αντικειμενικά όμορφες κοπέλες, τώρα αν είναι θεογκόμενες ή πεντάμορφες ή όμορφες είναι τελείως υποκειμενικό. Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα και ας μην σου αρέσει η απάντηση.


Εγώ θα σε παρακαλούσα να μου απαντήσεις στο δεύτερο σκέλος της ερώτησης που έκανα.

----------


## giang

why μπορείς να μου περιγράψεις πως θες μια γυναίκα ύψος βάρος κλπ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> why μπορείς να μου περιγράψεις πως θες μια γυναίκα ύψος βάρος κλπ


Μελαχρινή κατά προτίμηση,γύρω στο 1,70 ύψος,να έχει όμορφο πρόσωπο(δεν ξέρω,αλλά δίνω μεγάλη σημασία σε αυτό),αδύνατη,με περιποιημένο σώμα και εμφάνιση(δεν είπα απαραίτητα να γυμνάζεται,αλλά να περιποιείται γενικά τον εαυτό της,δηλαδή να ξέρει να ντύνεται κλπ.).

----------


## giang

> Μελαχρινή κατά προτίμηση,γύρω στο 1,70 ύψος,να έχει όμορφο πρόσωπο(δεν ξέρω,αλλά δίνω μεγάλη σημασία σε αυτό),αδύνατη,με περιποιημένο σώμα και εμφάνιση(δεν είπα απαραίτητα να γυμνάζεται,αλλά να περιποιείται γενικά τον εαυτό της,δηλαδή να ξέρει να ντύνεται κλπ.).


δηλαδή αν είναι 1,60-65 γύρο στα 55-60 κιλά καθαρή επιδερμίδα πρόσωπο μέτριο (για τα δικά σου δεδομένα) ξέρει να φέρετε και να ντύνετε και ερχόταν και σου μίλαγε πως θα την αντιμετώπιζες

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> δηλαδή αν είναι 1,60-65 γύρο στα 55-60 κιλά καθαρή επιδερμίδα πρόσωπο μέτριο (για τα δικά σου δεδομένα) ξέρει να φέρετε και να ντύνετε και ερχόταν και σου μίλαγε πως θα την αντιμετώπιζες


Μήπως με αυτές τις διαστάσεις δεν θεωρείται αδύνατη,δηλαδή κανονική?
Δεν ξέρω.....

----------


## giang

> Μήπως με αυτές τις διαστάσεις δεν θεωρείται αδύνατη,δηλαδή κανονική?
> Δεν ξέρω.....


μου απαντάς με ερώτηση θα σου απαντήσω αλλά θα μου απαντήσεις κι εσύ τι θα έκανες 
θα της είχα μιλήσει πολύ πριν σκεφτεί να μου μιλήσει

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> μου απαντάς με ερώτηση θα σου απαντήσω αλλά θα μου απαντήσεις κι εσύ τι θα έκανες 
> θα της είχα μιλήσει πολύ πριν σκεφτεί να μου μιλήσει


Μπορεί να της μιλούσα.
Άλλο σε ρώτησα.
Και στο κάτω κάτω,σπάνια νομίζω,οι γυναίκες την πέφτουν στους άντρες(όμορφη δεν θα δεις να την πέφτει,εκτός αν ο άλλος είναι ωραίος,περιποιημένος,με γυμνασμένο σώμα κλπ.)

----------


## giang

> Μπορεί να της μιλούσα.
> Άλλο σε ρώτησα.
> Και στο κάτω κάτω,σπάνια νομίζω,οι γυναίκες την πέφτουν στους άντρες(όμορφη δεν θα δεις να την πέφτει,εκτός αν ο άλλος είναι ωραίος,περιποιημένος,με γυμνασμένο σώμα κλπ.)


πως θα την αντιμετώπιζες αν σου μίλαγε σε ρώτησα όχι αν θα της μίλαγες εσύ
υποθετική είναι ερώτηση άσχετο αν την πέφτουν η όχι η γυναίκες

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> πως θα την αντιμετώπιζες αν σου μίλαγε σε ρώτησα όχι αν θα της μίλαγες εσύ
> υποθετική είναι ερώτηση άσχετο αν την πέφτουν η όχι η γυναίκες


Ωραία θα της μίλαγα.....
Για να δω που θες να το πας....

----------


## giang

> Ωραία θα της μίλαγα.....
> Για να δω που θες να το πας....


αφού έκανε αυτή την πρώτη κίνηση εσύ θα έπρεπε να κάνεις την δεύτερη πια θα ήταν αυτή

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αφού έκανε αυτή την πρώτη κίνηση εσύ θα έπρεπε να κάνεις την δεύτερη πια θα ήταν αυτή


Θα της μιλούσα.
Θέλω να δω που θα το πας....Αλλά και πάλι αυτό με το πρόσωπο δεν θα μου πολυάρεσε....Όπως και ότι δεν θα θεωρούνταν κανονικά τα κιλά της.

----------


## giang

> Θα της μιλούσα.
> Θέλω να δω που θα το πας....Αλλά και πάλι αυτό με το πρόσωπο δεν θα μου πολυάρεσε....


ξανά διάβασε το ποστ μου και απάντησε μου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ξανά διάβασε το ποστ μου και απάντησε μου


Σου απάντησα νομίζω....
Και εκτός αυτού,δεν θα μου άρεσαν τα περιττά κιλά σε γυναίκα.

----------


## giang

> Σου απάντησα νομίζω....


πρώτο βήμα έκανε την πρώτη κίνηση και σου μίλησε και της μίλησες κι εσύ 
το δεύτερο βήμα το κάνεις εσύ ποιο είναι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> πρώτο βήμα έκανε την πρώτη κίνηση και σου μίλησε και της μίλησες κι εσύ 
> το δεύτερο βήμα το κάνεις εσύ ποιο είναι


Α,εδώ ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Αυτή η κοπέλα που εσύ περιγράφεις,θεωρείται όμορφη ή όχι?

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

Εγώ ό,τι είχα να σου μεταδώσω υπό μορφή σκέψεων, στο έδωσα...Μείνε κολλημένος και άσε την ζωή σου να χαθεί μέσα στα ανυπόστατα ιδεολογήματα που έχεις φιλε...Οποιος δεν μπορεί να ακούσει δεν μπορεί και να σκεφτεί σωστά, εγώ αυτό πιστεύω. Θα έρθει η ώρα και η στιγμή που θα τα βρείς όλα μπροστά σου και δεν θα μπορείς να συνεχίζεις να τα χώνεις πια κάτω απ'το χαλί. Εκεί να σε δω. Μείνε ασυγκίνητος και κολλημένος στις ταμπέλες που αρέσκεσαι να βάζεις για όλους και για όλα. Κρύψου πίσω από το δάχτυλό σου. Αυτή την λύση δίνεις μέχρι στιγμής ΕΣΥ στον εαυτό σου, ενώ συγχρόνως δεν ακούς κανέναν.

----------


## giang

> Α,εδώ ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω!


εεεεεεεε τι 

άντε κάνει αυτή το δεύτερο βήμα και ανταλλάσσετε τηλεφωνά και φεύγετε
του πούστη πρέπει να κάνεις το τρίτο βήμα ποιο είναι

----------


## giang

> Εγώ ό,τι είχα να σου μεταδώσω υπό μορφή σκέψεων, στο έδωσα...Μείνε κολλημένος και άσε την ζωή σου να χαθεί μέσα στα ανυπόστατα ιδεολογήματα που έχεις φιλε...Οποιος δεν μπορεί να ακούσει δεν μπορεί και να σκεφτεί σωστά, εγώ αυτό πιστεύω. Θα έρθει η ώρα και η στιγμή που θα τα βρείς όλα μπροστά σου και δεν θα μπορείς να συνεχίζεις να τα χώνεις πια κάτω απ'το χαλί. Εκεί να σε δω. Μείνε ασυγκίνητος και κολλημένος στις ταμπέλες που αρέσκεσαι να βάζεις για όλους και για όλα. Κρύψου πίσω από το δάχτυλό σου. Αυτή την λύση δίνεις μέχρι στιγμής ΕΣΥ στον εαυτό σου, ενώ συγχρόνως δεν ακούς κανέναν.


rol έχεις καταλάβει τη προσπαθώ να κάνω?

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> rol έχεις καταλάβει τη προσπαθώ να κάνω?


Να τον βάλεις στην διαδικασία να σκεφτεί...Δεν θα πιάσει, δοκιμασμένο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εεεεεεεε τι 
> 
> άντε κάνει αυτή το δεύτερο βήμα και ανταλλάσσετε τηλεφωνά και φεύγετε
> του πούστη πρέπει να κάνεις το τρίτο βήμα ποιο είναι


Αν μιλάμε για όμορφη κοπέλα,τότε ναι θα της τηλεφωνούσα για να βγούμε.

----------


## giang

> Αυτή η κοπέλα που εσύ περιγράφεις,θεωρείται όμορφη ή όχι?


σου περιέγραψα πως είναι η κοπέλα 1 60 65 55 60 κιλά μέτριο πρόσωπο για τα δικά σου δεδομένα
καθαρή επιδερμίδα και καλό ντυμένη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> σου περιέγραψα πως είναι η κοπέλα 1 60 65 55 60 κιλά μέτριο πρόσωπο για τα δικά σου δεδομένα
> καθαρή επιδερμίδα και καλό ντυμένη


Ωραία,θα της τηλεφωνούσα....

----------


## giang

> Να τον βάλεις στην διαδικασία να σκεφτεί...Δεν θα πιάσει, δοκιμασμένο


χαχαχαχαχα αυτο βλεπω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Να τον βάλεις στην διαδικασία να σκεφτεί...Δεν θα πιάσει, δοκιμασμένο


Δεν καταφέρνεις κάτι με αυτό που γράφεις.

----------


## giang

> Ωραία,θα της τηλεφωνούσα....


ωραία μιλήσατε στο κινητό και το βράδυ κανονίζετε να βγείτε που θα την πας

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> χαχαχαχαχα αυτο βλεπω


ξερω βρε, εσυ τι λες; ολοκληρη εκθεση εκατσα και του εγραψα μπας και ξεκολλησει το μυαλό του, αλλα δεν...Την ιδια ωρα που κατηγορει την κνιτισσα για στενομυαλη, κάνει ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα (μη σου πω και χειροτερα)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ωραία μιλήσατε στο κινητό και το βράδυ κανονίζετε να βγείτε που θα την πας


*Που θες να καταλήξεις?*

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ξερω βρε, εσυ τι λες; ολοκληρη εκθεση εκατσα και του εγραψα μπας και ξεκολλησει το μυαλό του, αλλα δεν...Την ιδια ωρα που κατηγορει την κνιτισσα για στενομυαλη, κάνει ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα (μη σου πω και χειροτερα)


Να τα φτιάξω μαζί της,ή με κάποια μη όμορφη,τι λες?

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Να τα φτιάξω μαζί της,ή με κάποια μη όμορφη,τι λες?


αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε... Η κνιτισσα παιζει να ηρθε να σου δωσει ανακοινωση της ΚΝΕ και εσυ καταλαβες οτι ηθελες...Εκει καταληγω... Το οτι κολλας ετσι ταμπελες στον κοσμακι (ομορφος-ασχημος/ στενομυαλος-εξυπνος/ κλπ κλπ) χωρις να κατσεις να δεις τον εαυτο σου στον καθρεφτη και να λυσεις τα ζητηματα που εχεις μπορει να με τρελανει.Δεν σου ειπα στιγμη να κανεις κατι με καποια που δεν σου αρεσει, το οτι εχεις διαστρεβλωμενο κριτηριο για τις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις ειναι το προβλημα...Αλλα τι μιλαω, σιγα μην ακουσεις

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε... Η κνιτισσα παιζει να ηρθε να σου δωσει ανακοινωση της ΚΝΕ και εσυ καταλαβες οτι ηθελες...Εκει καταληγω... Το οτι κολλας ετσι ταμπελες στον κοσμακι (ομορφος-ασχημος/ στενομυαλος-εξυπνος/ κλπ κλπ) χωρις να κατσεις να δεις τον εαυτο σου στον καθρεφτη και να λυσεις τα ζητηματα που εχεις μπορει να με τρελανει.Δεν σου ειπα στιγμη να κανεις κατι με καποια που δεν σου αρεσει, το οτι εχεις διαστρεβλωμενο κριτηριο για τις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις ειναι το προβλημα...Αλλα τι μιλαω, σιγα μην ακουσεις


Παραδόξως,ασχολούνταν μαζί μου καιρό!Και όχι γιατί ήθελε να με βάλει στην παράταξη της!

----------


## giang

> *Που θες να καταλήξεις?*


βιάζεσαι λάθος
οσο ωραιος κι αν εισαι οσο ωραια κι αν ειναι αν δεν ξερεις ξερει να μιλας μιλαει φερεσαι φερετε και να ξερεις ξερει να σταθη στην παρεα περα απο ενα καλο γ[email protected]# δεν θα κανετε τιποτε αλλο 
αν θελεις ξεπετα βγες ςνα βραδυ υπαρχουν πολες σαν αυτη που σου περιεγραψα

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Παραδόξως,ασχολούνταν μαζί μου καιρό!Και όχι γιατί ήθελε να με βάλει στην παράταξη της!


Ισως ασχολιοταν μαζι σου γιατι σε εβλεπε οτι εχεις θεματα και ηθελε να βοηθησει.Σου ζητησε να βγειτε? Σου ζητησε να μπεις στην ΚΝΕ? σου ζητησε τηλεφωνο? το ενδιαφερον που δειχνει καποιος δεν ειναι παντα ερωτικο. Εκει εσυ, σκοινι κορδονι. Η μια στρατοκαυ...λη και Χ.Α, η μια ετσι η μια αλλιως.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ισως ασχολιοταν μαζι σου γιατι σε εβλεπε οτι εχεις θεματα και ηθελε να βοηθησει.Σου ζητησε να βγειτε? Σου ζητησε να μπεις στην ΚΝΕ? σου ζητησε τηλεφωνο? το ενδιαφερον που δειχνει καποιος δεν ειναι παντα ερωτικο. Εκει εσυ, σκοινι κορδονι. Η μια στρατοκαυ...λη και Χ.Α, η μια ετσι η μια αλλιως.


Αγοράκι μου γλυκό,όταν με έβλεπε να κοιτάζω άλλες έβγαζε φοβερή ξυνίλα.
Αυτό λέει πολλά.Δυστυχώς μου ζήτησε να βγούμε οι 2 μας.....

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

Και την γυναικα των ονειρων σου να βρεις, με τα μυαλα που κουβαλας δεν θα μπορεσεις να την εχεις. Και ειπα με τα ΜΥΑΛΑ. Περιεχομενο δηλαδη, οχι περιτυλιγμα... Και με αυτα τα μυαλα που κουβαλας απορριπτεις καθημερινα ανθρωπους, σε ολα τα επιπεδα. Απορριπτεις τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο. Καν'το, be my guest, σε εμενα κακο μια φορα παντως δεν κανεις. Στον εαυτο σου κανεις. Δεν ακους,δεν καταλαβαινεις, δεν ανταποκρινεσαι στην πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Αγοράκι μου γλυκό,όταν με έβλεπε να κοιτάζω άλλες έβγαζε φοβερή ξυνίλα.
> Αυτό λέει πολλά.Δυστυχώς μου ζήτησε να βγούμε οι 2 μας.....


Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα, να σαι σιγουρος. Με εχεις πεισει, μην το ψαχνεις

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και την γυναικα των ονειρων σου να βρεις, με τα μυαλα που κουβαλας δεν θα μπορεσεις να την εχεις. Και ειπα με τα ΜΥΑΛΑ. Περιεχομενο δηλαδη, οχι περιτυλιγμα... Και με αυτα τα μυαλα που κουβαλας απορριπτεις καθημερινα ανθρωπους, σε ολα τα επιπεδα. Απορριπτεις τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο. Καν'το, be my guest, σε εμενα κακο μια φορα παντως δεν κανεις. Στον εαυτο σου κανεις. Δεν ακους,δεν καταλαβαινεις, δεν ανταποκρινεσαι στην πραγματικοτητα.


Για μισό ρε άνθρωπε,να της έδινα και ευκαιρία?
Και κάτι άλλο:οι αγγλικές φράσεις δεν σε κάνουν ανώτερο ή καλύτερο ή εξυπνότερο!

----------


## giang

> Αγοράκι μου γλυκό,όταν με έβλεπε να κοιτάζω άλλες έβγαζε φοβερή ξυνίλα.
> Αυτό λέει πολλά.Δυστυχώς μου ζήτησε να βγούμε οι 2 μας.....


χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω έχεις άλλο πρόβλημα το οποίο το κρύβεις πίσω από την λέξη ομορφιά 
κάτι φοβάσαι 
κάτσε και σκέψου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω έχεις άλλο πρόβλημα το οποίο το κρύβεις πίσω από την λέξη ομορφιά 
> κάτι φοβάσαι 
> κάτσε και σκέψου


Δηλαδή να της έδινα ευκαιρία ρε φίλε?
Δεν γίνεται να σκεφτώ.
Είμαι χαζός σύμφωνα με τον καινούργιο......

----------


## Natalia_sups

Why εγω δεν θα σου πω καμια αλλη γνώμη η συμβουλή γιατι δεν θέλησες να δώσεις καμια ουσιαστικη σημασία στα τοσα που σου έγραψα και μαλλον χωρις να λες κάτι αισθάνεσαι θυμό και προς το προσωπο μου. Θελω μονο μια τελευταία χάρη. Να μου πεις τι έχεις καταλάβει απο όσα σου ειπα εγω. Αν θελεις δες ξανα οσα σου γραφω πρωτα η αν θες μη το κανεις. Απλα κάνε μου μια περίληψη του τι κατάλαβες οτι σου λεω. (Νομιζω εχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει οτι εγω δεν σου λέω να πας με άσχημες μέτριες κλπ οπως το εννοείς εσύ). Άρα πες μου με δικα σου λόγια καποια στιμη: Τι εχω ιδρώσει να σου γράφω τρεις μερες; Δες το σαν άσκηση περίληψης στο μαθημα της έκθεσης του λυκείου.

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Για μισό ρε άνθρωπε,να της έδινα και ευκαιρία?
> Και κάτι άλλο:οι αγγλικές φράσεις δεν σε κάνουν ανώτερο ή καλύτερο ή εξυπνότερο!


Τι ευκαιρια παιδι μου? Δεν σου αρεσε γιατι να της δωσεις ερωτικως ευκαιρια? Ουτε για φιλη, οκ, καταλαβαινω...Απο κει και περα γιατι γκρινιαζεις? επειδη αντι να ερθει η γυναικαρα που εχεις φτιαξει στο μυαλο σου ερχονται ολα τα μπαζα? Για αυτο γινεται ολη η δουλεια? Ναι, για αυτο γινεται, το εχουμε καταλαβει ολοι. Δεν φταιει η κακη σου τυχη/μοιρα, ουτε τα μουσια του οντιν. Εσυ φταις, και οχι για την εξωτερικη σου εμφανιση, ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τι ευκαιρια παιδι μου? Δεν σου αρεσε γιατι να της δωσεις ερωτικως ευκαιρια? Ουτε για φιλη, οκ, καταλαβαινω...Απο κει και περα γιατι γκρινιαζεις? επειδη αντι να ερθει η γυναικαρα που εχεις φτιαξει στο μυαλο σου ερχονται ολα τα μπαζα? Για αυτο γινεται ολη η δουλεια? Ναι, για αυτο γινεται, το εχουμε καταλαβει ολη. Δεν φταιει η κακη σου τυχη/μοιρα, ουτε τα μουσια του οντιν. Εσυ φταις, και οχι για την εξωτερικη σου εμφανιση, ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο


Επειδή είσαι και έξυπνος,δεν μίλησα πουθενά για γυναικάρα!Για όμορφη μίλησα,όχι top model!

----------


## giang

> Δηλαδή να της έδινα ευκαιρία ρε φίλε?
> Δεν γίνεται να σκεφτώ.
> Είμαι χαζός σύμφωνα με τον καινούργιο......


δεν την ξέρω την κοπέλα όποτε δεν θα σού πω αν έπρεπε να της δώσεις η όχι ευκαιρία 
ο καινούργιος έχει όνομα και μπορεί να είναι καινούργιος εδώ άλλα να είναι πιο παλιός σ όλα αυτά που σου λέει
μάθε να σέβεσαι

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Επειδή είσαι και έξυπνος,δεν μίλησα πουθενά για γυναικάρα!Για όμορφη μίλησα,όχι top model!


Ε θα σε χαλαγε και το τοπ μοντελ τωρα, τελος παντων...Η γυναικαρα που εχεις φτιαξει στο μυαλο σου, ειπα... Αλλου το πηγες. εχεις ταλεντο στον αποπροσανατολισμο, ουτε ο Πρετεντερης τετοιο πραγμα :cool:

----------


## giang

> Ε θα σε χαλαγε και το τοπ μοντελ τωρα, τελος παντων...Η γυναικαρα που εχεις φτιαξει στο μυαλο σου, ειπα... Αλλου το πηγες. εχεις ταλεντο στον αποπροσανατολισμο, ουτε ο Πρετεντερης τετοιο πραγμα :cool:


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> δεν την ξέρω την κοπέλα όποτε δεν θα σού πω αν έπρεπε να της δώσεις η όχι ευκαιρία 
> ο καινούργιος έχει όνομα και μπορεί να είναι καινούργιος εδώ άλλα να είναι πιο παλιός σ όλα αυτά που σου λέει
> μάθε να σέβεσαι


Ασ΄τον μωρε, δεν παρεξηγω. :) Ελπιζω να διαβασε ο ιδιος το σεντονι που του εγραψα. Και η ναταλια εγραψε πολλα και σωστα. Αλλα δυστυχως μπατονετες στο σπιτι δεν αγοραζει, τα αυτακια ειναι ολιγον τι βουλωμενα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Why εγω δεν θα σου πω καμια αλλη γνώμη η συμβουλή γιατι δεν θέλησες να δώσεις καμια ουσιαστικη σημασία στα τοσα που σου έγραψα και μαλλον χωρις να λες κάτι αισθάνεσαι θυμό και προς το προσωπο μου. Θελω μονο μια τελευταία χάρη. Να μου πεις τι έχεις καταλάβει απο όσα σου ειπα εγω. Αν θελεις δες ξανα οσα σου γραφω πρωτα η αν θες μη το κανεις. Απλα κάνε μου μια περίληψη του τι κατάλαβες οτι σου λεω. (Νομιζω εχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει οτι εγω δεν σου λέω να πας με άσχημες μέτριες κλπ οπως το εννοείς εσύ). Άρα πες μου με δικα σου λόγια καποια στιμη: Τι εχω ιδρώσει να σου γράφω τρεις μερες; Δες το σαν άσκηση περίληψης στο μαθημα της έκθεσης του λυκείου.


Αχ γαμώτο,είμαι φοιτητής και έχω τελειώσει από το 2012 το σχολείο.
Αλλά ας προσπαθήσω:Να πάω με όποια θέλω και με όποια μου αρέσει,ότι το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι η εμφάνιση μου,αλλά κάτι άλλο.Ότι οι όμορφοι δεν πάνε μόνο μεταξύ τους,ότι εγώ καταλαβαίνω τα δικά μου κλπ.
Εγώ σου απάντησα λακωνικά.Απάντησε μου όμως και εσύ στο εξής,αν θυμάσαι:
Γιατί δεν θέλω μέτρια ή άσχημη?
Δες το σαν ερώτημα σε διαγώνισμα στο σχολείο.:Ρ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ασ΄τον μωρε, δεν παρεξηγω. :) Ελπιζω να διαβασε ο ιδιος το σεντονι που του εγραψα. Και η ναταλια εγραψε πολλα και σωστα. Αλλα δυστυχως μπατονετες στο σπιτι δεν αγοραζει, τα αυτακια ειναι ολιγον τι βουλωμενα


Να και οι ειρωνείες.Και εσύ άνοιξε τα μάτια σου για να δεις πως υπάρχουν αυτές που σου είπα.
Σαφώς και υπάρχουν όμορφες,μέτριες,άσχημες(κά ι που σου έγραψα το μεσημέρι).

----------


## giang

> Ασ΄τον μωρε, δεν παρεξηγω. :) Ελπιζω να διαβασε ο ιδιος το σεντονι που του εγραψα. Και η ναταλια εγραψε πολλα και σωστα. Αλλα δυστυχως μπατονετες στο σπιτι δεν αγοραζει, τα αυτακια ειναι ολιγον τι βουλωμενα


ίσως στην ουσία έχει φοβία και προσπαθεί να το κρύψει πίσω από την λέξη ομορφιά 
ίσως φοβάται στην πραγματικότητα μη και δεν αντεπεξέλθει

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Να και οι ειρωνείες.


Εχω μια υποψια πως χωρις ειρωνια θα μου ξαναφυτρωσουν μαλλια μονο και μονο για να ξανακαραφλιασω, με αυτα που γραφεις και αντιλαμβανεσαι απο αυτα που σου γραφουν

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ίσως στην ουσία έχει φοβία και προσπαθεί να το κρύψει πίσω από την λέξη ομορφιά 
> ίσως φοβάται στην πραγματικότητα μη και δεν αντεπεξέλθει


Συγγνώμη,το ότι θέλω να αρέσω σε συγκεκριμένο είδος γυναικών,κακό είναι?

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Να και οι ειρωνείες.Και εσύ άνοιξε τα μάτια σου για να δεις πως υπάρχουν αυτές που σου είπα.
> Σαφώς και υπάρχουν όμορφες,μέτριες,άσχημες(κά ι που σου έγραψα το μεσημέρι).


Ταμπελες, ταμπελες, ταμπελες... Τοσο αχρειαστες και περιττες για τις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις, στις οποιες δεν τα πας και πολυ καλα, απο οτι αντιλαμβανομαι...Και οταν αναφερομαι σε ανθρωπινες σχεσεις αναφερομαι και στις φιλικες και στις ερωτικες. Από φιλους πως τα παμε, why?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ταμπελες, ταμπελες, ταμπελες... Τοσο αχρειαστες και περιττες για τις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις, στις οποιες δεν τα πας και πολυ καλα, απο οτι αντιλαμβανομαι...Και οταν αναφερομαι σε ανθρωπινες σχεσεις αναφερομαι και στις φιλικες και στις ερωτικες. Από φιλους πως τα παμε, why?


Καλά πάμε.....
Τι σε νοιάζει?

----------


## giang

> Συγγνώμη,το ότι θέλω να αρέσω σε συγκεκριμένο είδος γυναικών,κακό είναι?


όταν φοβάσαι το ύψος δεν σου αρέσει το χρώμα του ουρανοξύστη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> όταν φοβάσαι το ύψος δεν σου αρέσει το χρώμα του ουρανοξύστη


Δηλαδή????????

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Καλά πάμε.....
> Τι σε νοιάζει?


Επομενως, εχεις φιλους, παρεες. βγαινεις και γλεντας. Φοιτητης εισαι, τι αλλο να κανεις αλλωστε?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Επομενως, εχεις φιλους, παρεες. βγαινεις και γλεντας. Φοιτητης εισαι, τι αλλο να κανεις αλλωστε?


Όσο γίνεται γιατί υπάρχει και το μπικικίνι,η σχολή και το γυμναστήριο στη μέση.

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Όσο γίνεται γιατί υπάρχει και το μπικικίνι,η σχολή και το γυμναστήριο στη μέση.


Ποσες φορες βγαινεις την εβδομαδα, ας πουμε.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ποσες φορες βγαινεις την εβδομαδα, ας πουμε.


Πλέον 2 με το ζόρι!

----------


## giang

> Δηλαδή????????


φίλε μου δεν σε ξέρω αλλά είναι κρίμα ένα παιδί 20 22 δεν ξέρω πόσο είσαι να στερείτε την χαρά του σεξ γιατί τα στάνταρ του είναι ιρινα σαικ και πάνω

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Πλέον 2 με το ζόρι!


Με το ζορι? Απο οικονομικης αποψης μονο? Ή συντρεχουν και αλλοι λογοι?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> φίλε μου δεν σε ξέρω αλλά είναι κρίμα ένα παιδί 20 22 δεν ξέρω πόσο είσαι να στερείτε την χαρά του σεξ γιατί τα στάνταρ του είναι ιρινα σαικ και πάνω


Δεν είπα ότι στοχεύω σε top models!*Έλεος!!!!!!!*

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με το ζορι? Απο οικονομικης αποψης μονο? Ή συντρεχουν και αλλοι λογοι?


Πρωτίστως το οικονομικό.
Δεύτερον,η κούραση από το γυμναστήριο!
Τρίτον,το άθλιο πρόγραμμα στη σχολή,σε αυτό το έτος!
Τέταρτον,η έλλειψη όρεξης!

----------


## Deleted-150217

> όταν φοβάσαι το ύψος δεν σου αρέσει το χρώμα του ουρανοξύστη


Mε αυτή την πρόταση τα είπες όλα και ισχύει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Πρωτίστως το οικονομικό.
> Δεύτερον,η κούραση από το γυμναστήριο!
> Τρίτον,το άθλιο πρόγραμμα στη σχολή,σε αυτό το έτος!
> Τέταρτον,η έλλειψη όρεξης!


Μαλιστα μαλιστα. Τα παιδια με τα οποια βγαινεις? ειναι καλοι σου φιλοι? Αλλιως δεν εξηγηται η ελλειψη ορεξης. Καλη παρεα να εχεις και πας παντου

----------


## giang

> Δεν είπα ότι στοχεύω σε top models!*Έλεος!!!!!!!*


κάποια μέρα θα ξυπνήσεις κι θα είσαι 60 δεν θα σου σηκώνετε και θα λες τι μαλάκια έκανα με την κνιτισα και την χρυσαυγιτισα και εκείνη και την άλλη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μαλιστα μαλιστα. Τα παιδια με τα οποια βγαινεις? ειναι καλοι σου φιλοι? Αλλιως δεν εξηγηται η ελλειψη ορεξης. Καλη παρεα να εχεις και πας παντου


Ναι καλοί φίλοι.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Αχ γαμώτο,είμαι φοιτητής και έχω τελειώσει από το 2012 το σχολείο.
> Αλλά ας προσπαθήσω:Να πάω με όποια θέλω και με όποια μου αρέσει,ότι το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι η εμφάνιση μου,αλλά κάτι άλλο.Ότι οι όμορφοι δεν πάνε μόνο μεταξύ τους,ότι εγώ καταλαβαίνω τα δικά μου κλπ.
> Εγώ σου απάντησα λακωνικά.Απάντησε μου όμως και εσύ στο εξής,αν θυμάσαι:
> Γιατί δεν θέλω μέτρια ή άσχημη?
> Δες το σαν ερώτημα σε διαγώνισμα στο σχολείο.:Ρ


Η ειρωνια να λειπει. Οταν σε τοσα και τοσα σχολια το παιζεις χαζος λογικο ειναι ο αλλος να προσπαθησει καποια στιγμη να στα απλοποιησει. Και να σου απαντησω γιατι δεν το θελεις: Κανεις δεν θέλει καποια που θεωρεί ΑΥΤΟΣ άσχημη η μέτρια, και λογικό ειναι να ισχύει για εσένα το ίδιο. Το λάθος σου ειναι το οτι κρίνεις το τι ειναι όμορφο και τι άσχημο με βάση το τι θα σου έδινε περισσότερο στάτους στα ματια τρίτων. Και αυτο φαινεται απο την ερώτηση που έκανες στον giang για την υποτιθέμενη κοπέλα που θα σε πλησίαζε στο σενάριο του. Σου ειπε λεπτομερώς πως ειναι και εσύ ρώτησες πριν απαντησεις "αυτη η κοπέλα ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ όμορφη"; Αν σου έλεγε ΝΑΙ αναφερόμενος στα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά θα έλεγες οτι θα την ήθελες. Αλλα σου ειπε να κρίνεις μόνος σου και αφου εσυ εχεις εμμονη με την απολυτότητα και δεν δέχεσαι οτι σε κάποιο βαθμο η ομορφιά ειναι υποκειμενική είπες όχι. Τωρα κάποιος που δεν βασίζεται σε τοσο σαθρα κριτήρια οπως ο εύθραυστος εγωισμός του και η κρίση των άλλων και ξέρει τi θέλει και τι βρίσκει ομορφο/ασχημο/μετριο λογικό ειναι να μην νιώθει ωραία με την άσχημη/μετρια στα δικα ΤΟΥ ματια. Αλλα να μην νιώθει ωραία, άδειος, αδιάφορος. Αυτο θα ένιωθε κάποιος με αυτοπεποίθηση με κοπέλα όχι του γούστου του. Αλλα όχι να νιώθει και πιο άσχημα οπως λες οτι θα ένιωθες εσυ. Γιατι αυτο δείχνει οτι την όμορφη κοπέλα την θέλεις για να σου δώσει αξια, αξια που νιώθεις οτι δεν εχεις χωρις όμορφη κοπέλα διπλα σου. Παλι ξέφυγα εγω (κακως) αλλα με τα λίγα που είπες δείχνεις να ψιλοκαταλαβαινεις τι εννοώ. Το προβλημα σου ειναι ο κομπλεξισμος σου why τιποτα αλλο. Αν λυθεί αυτο θα είσαι πιο χαρούμενος αληθεια. Και στο ειπα πολλές φορές και θα στο ξαναπώ και θα επιμείνω: Μίλησε σε ψυχολόγο. Δεν ειναι κακό να μιλήσεις σε ψυχολόγο, δεν θα σου βαλει κανεις ταμπελα τρελος η κακος. Ασχετα που νευριασα με τη κακια που εβγαλες χτες. Δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει κακια, υπαρχει αγνοια και πονος. Για αυτο θα επιμεινω να μιλησεις σε ψυχολογο. Εχω μιλήσει εγω (για αλλα θέματα), θα δεις αυτο θα σε βοηθήσει πιο πολυ απο οποιοδήποτε γυμναστήριο.

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Ναι καλοί φίλοι.


θα ηθελες να τους περιγραψεις λιγο? Ανδρες, γυναικες, στην ηλικια σου ή οχι, πως νιωθεις απέναντι τους, κλπ κλπ...Κανε μια περιγραφη, μεσα σε 4-5 γραμμες για τον καθενα...Ρωταω οχι για ανακριση, αλλα για να δω πως αισθανεσαι το κοινωνικο σου περιβαλλον, εν προκειμενω τους φιλους σου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> θα ηθελες να τους περιγραψεις λιγο? Ανδρες, γυναικες, στην ηλικια σου ή οχι, πως νιωθεις απέναντι τους, κλπ κλπ...Κανε μια περιγραφη, μεσα σε 4-5 γραμμες για τον καθενα...Ρωταω οχι για ανακριση, αλλα για να δω πως αισθανεσαι το κοινωνικο σου περιβαλλον, εν προκειμενω τους φιλους σου.


Μα τι να περιγράψω,εφόσον νιώθουμε ωραία ο ένας με τον άλλον.

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Μα τι να περιγράψω,εφόσον νιώθουμε ωραία ο ένας με τον άλλον.


Να περιγραψεις τους φιλους σου, το πως τους βλεπεις...Αυτο, δεν ειπα για ονοματα και αριθμους ταυτοτητων. Να περιγραψεις τις προσωπικοτητες τους και το πως νιωθεις εσυ απεναντι τους

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Η ειρωνια να λειπει. Οταν σε τοσα και τοσα σχολια το παιζεις χαζος λογικο ειναι ο αλλος να προσπαθησει καποια στιγμη να στα απλοποιησει. Και να σου απαντησω γιατι δεν το θελεις: Κανεις δεν θέλει καποια που θεωρεί ΑΥΤΟΣ άσχημη η μέτρια, και λογικό ειναι να ισχύει για εσένα το ίδιο. Το λάθος σου ειναι το οτι κρίνεις το τι ειναι όμορφο και τι άσχημο με βάση το τι θα σου έδινε περισσότερο στάτους στα ματια τρίτων. Και αυτο φαινεται απο την ερώτηση που έκανες στον giang για την υποτιθέμενη κοπέλα που θα σε πλησίαζε στο σενάριο του. Σου ειπε λεπτομερώς πως ειναι και εσύ ρώτησες πριν απαντησεις "αυτη η κοπέλα ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ όμορφη"; Αν σου έλεγε ΝΑΙ αναφερόμενος στα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά θα έλεγες οτι θα την ήθελες. Αλλα σου ειπε να κρίνεις μόνος σου και αφου εσυ εχεις εμμονη με την απολυτότητα και δεν δέχεσαι οτι σε κάποιο βαθμο η ομορφιά ειναι υποκειμενική είπες όχι. Τωρα κάποιος που δεν βασίζεται σε τοσο σαθρα κριτήρια οπως ο εύθραυστος εγωισμός του και η κρίση των άλλων και ξέρει το θέλει και τι βρίσκει ομορφο/ασχημο/μετριο λογικό ειναι να μην νιώθει ωραία με την άσχημη/μετρια στα δικα ΤΟΥ ματια. Αλλα να μην νιώθει ωραία, άδειος, αδιάφορος. Αυτο θα ένιωθε κάποιος με αυτοπεποίθηση με κοπέλα όχι του γούστου του. Αλλα όχι να νιώθει και πιο άσχημα οπως λες οτι θα ένιωθες εσυ. Γιατι αυτο δείχνει οτι την όμορφη κοπέλα την θέλεις για να σου δώσει αξια, αξια που νιώθεις οτι δεν εχεις χωρις όμορφη κοπέλα διπλα σου. Παλι ξέφυγα εγω (κακως) αλλα με τα λίγα που είπες δείχνεις να ψιλοκαταλαβαινεις τι εννοώ. Το προβλημα σου ειναι ο κομπλεξισμος σου why τιποτα αλλο. Αν λυθεί αυτο θα είσαι πιο χαρούμενος αληθεια. Και στο ειπα πολλές φορές και θα στο ξαναπώ και θα επιμείνω: Μίλησε σε ψυχολόγο. Δεν ειναι κακό να μιλήσεις σε ψυχολόγο, δεν θα σου βαλει κανεις ταμπελα τρελος η κακος. Ασχετα που νευριασα με τη κακια που εβγαλες χτες. Δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει κακια, υπαρχει αγνοια και πονος. Για αυτο θα επιμεινω να μιλησεις σε ψυχολογο. Εχω μιλήσει εγω (για αλλα θέματα), θα δεις αυτο θα σε βοηθήσει πιο πολυ απο οποιοδήποτε γυμναστήριο.


Κάτι ξεχνάς:ότι με κάποια μέτρια ή άσχημη,θα ήμουν χειρότερα....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Να περιγραψεις τους φιλους σου, το πως τους βλεπεις...Αυτο, δεν ειπα για ονοματα και αριθμους ταυτοτητων. Να περιγραψεις τις προσωπικοτητες τους και το πως νιωθεις εσυ απεναντι τους


Θα είμαι απόλυτα σύντομος:Ενδιαφέροντες,έξυ πνοι,με τρόπους,συζητάμε για διάφορα θέματα,νοιάζεται ο ένας για τον άλλον κλπ..
Προσπαθεί ο ένας να δείχνει κατανόηση στον άλλον κλπ.

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Θα είμαι απόλυτα σύντομος:Ενδιαφέροντες,έξυ πνοι,με τρόπους,συζητάμε για διάφορα θέματα,νοιάζεται ο ένας για τον άλλον κλπ..
> Προσπαθεί ο ένας να δείχνει κατανόηση στον άλλον κλπ.


Ναι, εγω δεν ζητησα να εισαι συντομος. Αναλυτικος θα ηθελα, εαν γινεται

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι, εγω δεν ζητησα να εισαι συντομος. Αναλυτικος θα ηθελα, εαν γινεται


Τι άλλο θες να πω μωρέ?????????????
Μια χαρά τους βλέπω και ούτε αυτοί έχουν θέμα με εμένα!!!!!

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Τι άλλο θες να πω μωρέ?????????????


Κοιταξε το, εχεις αντιληπτικο ζητηματακι... Ειπα: Κανε μια συντομη περιγραφη του καθε φιλου σου. Εστω των 3 πιο κοντινων...Αυτο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κοιταξε το, εχεις αντιληπτικο ζητηματακι... Ειπα: Κανε μια συντομη περιγραφη του καθε φιλου σου. Εστω των 3 πιο κοντινων...Αυτο


Ε τι θες να σου πω συγκεκριμένα?
Και να λείπουν οι παρατηρήσεις αυτού του είδους.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> κάποια μέρα θα ξυπνήσεις κι θα είσαι 60 δεν θα σου σηκώνετε και θα λες τι μαλάκια έκανα με την κνιτισα και την χρυσαυγιτισα και εκείνη και την άλλη


Ε άμα σου αρέσουν τόσο να σου τις γνωρίσω!

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Ε τι θες να σου πω συγκεκριμένα?
> Και να λείπουν οι παρατηρήσεις αυτού του είδους.


Δες το προτυπο και θα καταλαβεις: 
Λ.χ Ο A. ειναι καλος, εξυπνος, με βοηθαει πολυ, οταν τον παιρνω τηλεφωνο και ειμαι χαλια τσακιζεται και ερχεται σε μενα. Οτι και να του πω παντα θα κατσει να με ακουσει και θα προσπαθησει να με βοηθησει. Νιωθω ανετα μαζι του, οταν βγαινουμε κι οταν αραζουμε μονοι μας.

και αυτο καντο για 3 φιλους σου, ανεξαρτητου φυλου. Ποσο δυσκολο ηταν?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δες το προτυπο και θα καταλαβεις: 
> Λ.χ Ο A. ειναι καλος, εξυπνος, με βοηθαει πολυ, οταν τον παιρνω τηλεφωνο και ειμαι χαλια τσακιζεται και ερχεται σε μενα. Οτι και να του πω παντα θα κατσει να με ακουσει και θα προσπαθησει να με βοηθησει. Νιωθω ανετα μαζι του, οταν βγαινουμε κι οταν αραζουμε μονοι μας.
> 
> και αυτο καντο για 3 φιλους σου, ανεξαρτητου φυλου. Ποσο δυσκολο ηταν?


Ωραία καινούργιε!Θα τα γράψω για 3 άτομα!
Ο πρώτος έχει χιούμορ,απίστευτη κατανόηση,ακούει τον συνομιλητή και διαθέτει πολύ υπομονή.Συν ότι λέει τη γνώμη του,αλλά δεν θέλει να προσβάλλει!
Ο δεύτερος είναι άτομο που έχουμε πολλά κοινά ενδιαφέροντα,γελάμε πολύ μεταξύ μας και έχουμε πολύ καλή επικοινωνία!
Ο τρίτος έχει πολύ ωριμότητα στην σκέψη του,είναι η ήρεμη δύναμη κλπ.
Θες και άλλα????????????????????????

----------


## giang

> Μα τι να περιγράψω,εφόσον νιώθουμε ωραία ο ένας με τον άλλον.


παιδιά συγνώμη εγώ αποχωρώ απ την συζήτηση ο φίλος μας why δεν θέλει βοήθεια 
μ άλλον δεν ξέρει γενικά τι θέλει ας κάτσει να σκεφτεί τη θέλει τι τον καλύπτει κι άμα το βρει ευχαρίστως να τον βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ

θα κλείσω μ ένα ανέκδοτο


πάει ένας στον γιατρό
του λέει γιατρέ μου εχω πρόβλημα δεν μπορώ να κάνω σεξ 
το εξετάζει ο γιατρός και του δίνει μια θεραπεία
περνάει μια εβδομάδα ξανά πάει το ίδιο
γίνετε 2 3 φορές ακόμα
την 4 φωνάζει ο γιατρός την γραμματέας του και της λέει έτσι κι έτσι
μπορείς να πας μαζί του στο καμαράκι να δεις αν μπορείς να τον βοηθήσεις
πάνε στο καμαράκι μετά από 2 λεπτά ακούει φασαρία ο γιατρός 
ποτήρια να σπάνε ράφια να πέφτουν
μετά από 5 λεπτά βγαίνει η γραμματέας με σκισμένο πουκάμισο σκισμένη φούστα
από πίσω κι ο ασθενείς
τον ρωτάει ο γιατρός μα καλά εσύ δεν μπορείς πως έγινε τώρα
του λέει κι ο ασθενής 
δεν μπορώ αλλά άμα βρω ...!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> παιδιά συγνώμη εγώ αποχωρώ απ την συζήτηση ο φίλος μας why δεν θέλει βοήθεια 
> μ άλλον δεν ξέρει γενικά τι θέλει ας κάτσει να σκεφτεί τη θέλει τι τον καλύπτει κι άμα το βρει ευχαρίστως να τον βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ
> 
> θα κλείσω μ ένα ανέκδοτο
> 
> 
> πάει ένας στον γιατρό
> του λέει γιατρέ μου εχω πρόβλημα δεν μπορώ να κάνω σεξ 
> το εξετάζει ο γιατρός και του δίνει μια θεραπεία
> ...


Συγγνώμη ρε,η κνίτισσα και η χ.α. ή μια μέτρια θα είναι λύση?
Ουδέν σχόλιον για το ''ανέκδοτο'' σου......

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Κάτι ξεχνάς:ότι με κάποια μέτρια ή άσχημη,θα ήμουν χειρότερα....


Δεν διαφωνω αλλα μην αγνοεις το αλλο που σου ειπα. Τους ανθρωπους δεν τους εχουμε διπλα μας για να ορίζουν την αξία μας ειτε θετικα ειτε αρνητικά. Η ομορφη κοπελα δεν θα σου δωσει αξία και η ασχημη στα μάτια του γειτονα (ω μη γενοιτο) δεν θα χαλασει την αξία σου. Εμεις ορίζουμε την αξία μας. Αυτό δεν λες να καταλάβεις. Το οτι δεν έχεις κοπέλα δεν ειναι ουτε η κορυφή απο το παγόβουνο των προβλημάτων σου. Δεν μου ειπες θα πας σε ψυχολογο; Γιατι δεν θελεις; Γιατι αποφευγεις να μιλήσεις για αυτο το θέμα;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν διαφωνω αλλα μην αγνοεις το αλλο που σου ειπα. Τους ανθρωπους δεν τους εχουμε διπλα μας για να ορίζουν την αξία μας ειτε θετικα ειτε αρνητικά. Η ομορφη κοπελα δεν θα σου δωσει αξία και η ασχημη στα μάτια του γειτονα (ω μη γενοιτο) δεν θα χαλασει την αξία σου. Εμεις ορίζουμε την αξία μας. Αυτό δεν λες να καταλάβεις. Το οτι δεν έχεις κοπέλα δεν ειναι ουτε η κορυφή απο το παγόβουνο των προβλημάτων σου. Δεν μου ειπες θα πας σε ψυχολογο; Γιατι δεν θελεις; Γιατι αποφευγεις να μιλήσεις για αυτο το θέμα;


Στο ''ω μη γένοιτο'',ξεχνάς και την μέτρια!Και δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν θα ήταν λύση για εμένα η άσχημη ή η μέτρια!Το αντίθετο θα ήταν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Γιατί τα οικονομικά δεν βοηθάνε και πολύ αυτήν την κατάσταση!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Στο ''ω μη γένοιτο'',ξεχνάς και την μέτρια!Και δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν θα ήταν λύση για εμένα η άσχημη ή η μέτρια!Το αντίθετο θα ήταν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Γιατί τα οικονομικά δεν βοηθάνε και πολύ αυτήν την κατάσταση!


Δεν μου απαντας. Και ακομα αγνοεις τι λεω. Η "λυση" που ψαχνεις ειναι λυση στο προβλημα της αυτοπεποιθησης σου καιτων κομπλεξ σου και δεν ειναι η σωστη λυση για το προβλημα σου. 
Υπάρχουν δωρεαν Κεντρα Ψυχικης Υγειας, μπορεις να ρωτησεις.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν μου απαντας. Και ακομα αγνοεις τι λεω. Η "λυση" που ψαχνεις ειναι λυση στο προβλημα της αυτοπεποιθησης σου καιτων κομπλεξ σου και δεν ειναι η σωστη λυση για το προβλημα σου. Αλλα ασχετα απο αυτο. Δεν απαντησες στην ερωτηση μου.


Δεν απαντώ γιατί νιώθω άβολα.
Κατάλαβες όμως και εσύ τι λέω.

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Ωραία καινούργιε!Θα τα γράψω για 3 άτομα!
> Ο πρώτος έχει χιούμορ,απίστευτη κατανόηση,ακούει τον συνομιλητή και διαθέτει πολύ υπομονή.Συν ότι λέει τη γνώμη του,αλλά δεν θέλει να προσβάλλει!
> Ο δεύτερος είναι άτομο που έχουμε πολλά κοινά ενδιαφέροντα,γελάμε πολύ μεταξύ μας και έχουμε πολύ καλή επικοινωνία!
> Ο τρίτος έχει πολύ ωριμότητα στην σκέψη του,είναι η ήρεμη δύναμη κλπ.
> Θες και άλλα????????????????????????


Η σειρα που τους αναφερεις ειναι και η σειρα που τους ιεραρχεις σε εκτιμηση?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Φυσικα και θα νιωθεις αβολα! Η αληθεια μας κανει να νιωθουμε αβολα και απαισια μεχρι να την αντιμετωπισουμε. Οταν νιωθεις αβολα με καποια σκεψη σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις εκει πρεπει να παρεις φορα, εκει πρεπει να εστιασεις τη προσοχη σου, στα πραγματα που σε κανουν να νιωθεις αβολα, εκει ειναι η απαντηση. Ο δρομος στην αυτογνωσια δεν ειναι βολικος.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Η σειρα που τους αναφερεις ειναι και η σειρα που τους ιεραρχεις σε εκτιμηση?


Χαίρουν ίδιας εκτίμησης!

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Χαίρουν ίδιας εκτίμησης!


Αυτος ο τυπος που ελεγες σε ενα ποστ, που τραβαει ολες τις γκομενες , να φανταστω δεν ειναι στην λιστα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτος ο τυπος που ελεγες σε ενα ποστ, που τραβαει ολες τις γκομενες , να φανταστω δεν ειναι στην λιστα...


Εσύ τι λες?

----------


## κύριος

κατι που δεν σκεφτικες...αντε πες και την βρισκεις την ομορφη την εξυπνη την ετσι οπως την θες,πες πως γινετε το θαυμα ρε παιδι μου,τι να την κανεις?να την κοιτας στα ματια?που θα κρατησει ολο αυτο 3 λεπτα και μετα θα λες πω δεν πηγενα με 100 κνιτισες και χ.α και να περνουσα τωρα καλα με την ομορφη ολο το βραδυ...

----------


## κύριος

αυτο το θεμα ειναι ενα ατελειωτο τσατ.ριχτε βομβα να κλισειιιιιιιιιιιιιιι χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Εσύ τι λες?


Εγω προσωπικα δεν θα τον εβαζα σε λιστα φιλων...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> κατι που δεν σκεφτικες...αντε πες και την βρισκεις την ομορφη την εξυπνη την ετσι οπως την θες,πες πως γινετε το θαυμα ρε παιδι μου,τι να την κανεις?να την κοιτας στα ματια?που θα κρατησει ολο αυτο 3 λεπτα και μετα θα λες πω δεν πηγενα με 100 κνιτισες και χ.α και να περνουσα τωρα καλα με την ομορφη ολο το βραδυ...


...........................

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω προσωπικα δεν θα τον εβαζα σε λιστα φιλων...


Μάγος είσαι?

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Μάγος είσαι?


Οχι, δεν πιστευω στους μαγους... Με τους φιλους σου το εχεις συζητησει το ζητημα αυτο που εχεις? και αν ναι, τι σου λενε?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οχι, δεν πιστευω στους μαγους... Με τους φιλους σου το εχεις συζητησει το ζητημα αυτο που εχεις? και αν ναι, τι σου λενε?


Ότι δεν ζητάω κάτι ακατόρθωτο ή κακό...

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> Ότι δεν ζητάω κάτι ακατόρθωτο ή κακό...


Μαλιστα. Φιλες εχεις? γυναικες? και αν ναι, το εχεις συζητησει με εκεινες? εχεις παρει γυναικια γνωμη δηλαδη?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> αυτο το θεμα ειναι ενα ατελειωτο τσατ.ριχτε βομβα να κλισειιιιιιιιιιιιιιι χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Ναι αλλα έτσι θα έχουμε ενα καινούριο παρόμοιο θέμα καθε δυο μέρες. Ενα μεγάλο η πολλά μικρότερα; Γκρεμο η ρέμα; Ιδου η απορια χαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μαλιστα. Φιλες εχεις? γυναικες? και αν ναι, το εχεις συζητησει με εκεινες? εχεις παρει γυναικια γνωμη δηλαδη?


1-2.Αν και ντρέπομαι βασικά.
Με μια συγκεκριμένη,λίγα χρόνια μεγαλύτερη μου που έχει όλο το πακέτο(εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά) έχω συζητήσει με την οποία έχουμε αμοιβαία συμπάθεια,αλληλοεκτίμηση και τάσσεται υπέρ μου.Για αυτήν μην κάνεις ερωτήσεις.
Δεν θα ήθελα να ανοιχτώ για αυτήν.Σεβάσου έστω αυτό.
Δεν μου έχει κάνει τίποτα κακό,το αντίθετο μια χαρά μου φέρεται,απλά μην το πας πιο πέρα για αυτήν.

----------


## κύριος

> Ναι αλλα έτσι θα έχουμε ενα καινούριο παρόμοιο θέμα καθε δυο μέρες. Ενα μεγάλο η πολλά μικρότερα; Γκρεμο η ρέμα; Ιδου η απορια χαχαχα


ωχ δεν το σκεφτηκα ετσι.ακυρη η βομβα παιδια...

----------


## Roland_BlackTower

> 1-2.Αν και ντρέπομαι βασικά.
> Με μια συγκεκριμένη,λίγα χρόνια μεγαλύτερη μου που έχει όλο το πακέτο(εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά) έχω συζητήσει με την οποία έχουμε αμοιβαία συμπάθεια,αλληλοεκτίμηση και τάσσεται υπέρ μου.Για αυτήν μην κάνεις ερωτήσεις.
> Δεν θα ήθελα να ανοιχτώ για αυτήν.Σεβάσου έστω αυτό.
> Δεν μου έχει κάνει τίποτα κακό,το αντίθετο μια χαρά μου φέρεται,απλά μην το πας πιο πέρα για αυτήν.


Μαλιστα... Δεν κανω ερωτησεις ανακριτη, μην το πας εκει. Ποτε δεν θα εκανα ανακριση μεσω φορουμ..Απλως μου ελυσες μερικες αποριες, εβγαλα καποια συμπερασματα και αυτο ηταν ολο... Προφανως και δεν θα στα παρουσιασω, γιατι αδικος κοπος ειναι και εχω ηδη νυσταξει... Καλο σου βραδυ και καλη τυχη...Οχι οτι μπορει να αλλαξει και πολλα η τυχη, αλλα λεμε τωρα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μαλιστα... Δεν κανω ερωτησεις ανακριτη, μην το πας εκει. Ποτε δεν θα εκανα ανακριση μεσω φορουμ..Απλως μου ελυσες μερικες αποριες, εβγαλα καποια συμπερασματα και αυτο ηταν ολο... Προφανως και δεν θα στα παρουσιασω, γιατι αδικος κοπος ειναι και εχω ηδη νυσταξει... Καλο σου βραδυ και καλη τυχη...Οχι οτι μπορει να αλλαξει και πολλα η τυχη, αλλα λεμε τωρα


Κόψε την ειρωνεία,γιατί ξέρω και εγώ να μιλήσω έτσι!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

*Ρε πάρτε χαμπάρι μερικοί ότι* *με μέτρια δεν θα ήμουν ευτυχής!!!!!!!!!!!!!**Ή με όσες είναι σαν αυτές που ανέφερα!!!!!!!!!!*
*Αυτό θα ήταν επιδείνωση της κατάστασης και όχι βελτίωση!!!!!!!!!!!!**Καταλάβατε?*

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> κατι που δεν σκεφτικες...αντε πες και την βρισκεις την ομορφη την εξυπνη την ετσι οπως την θες,πες πως γινετε το θαυμα ρε παιδι μου,τι να την κανεις?να την κοιτας στα ματια?που θα κρατησει ολο αυτο 3 λεπτα και μετα θα λες πω δεν πηγενα με 100 κνιτισες και χ.α και να περνουσα τωρα καλα με την ομορφη ολο το βραδυ...


Εντάξει ''κύριε'',καταλάβαμε!Να μην πάω με όμορφη,αλλά με μέτρια ή άσχημη που θα με κάνουν ''ευτυχισμένο''!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> κάποια μέρα θα ξυπνήσεις κι θα είσαι 60 δεν θα σου σηκώνετε και θα λες τι μαλάκια έκανα με την κνιτισα και την χρυσαυγιτισα και εκείνη και την άλλη


Ρε άνθρωπε,δεν θέλω μέτριες και άσχημες.Δεν μου αρέσουν.Δεν θα ένιωθα όμορφα μαζί τους.Την στιγμή που άλλοι έχουν όμορφες.Δεν μου πάει να κάνω κάτι με μέτρια η άσχημη η χοντρή,παχουλή κλπ.Καταλαβε το παναθεμα σε!!!!!!!Σαν ισόβια θα μου φαινόταν

----------


## Remedy

γουαι, κακως καθεσαι και μαλωνεις για το ποιες δεν θελεις.
κανεις δεν μπορει να σε υποχρεωσει να πας με γυναικα που δεν σου αρεσει.
ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΣ ΜΕ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ, ΠΟΤΕ!

το προβλημα ομως ειναι, οτι εμεις δεν μπορουμε να πεισουμε καμια γυναικα (που σου αρεσει) να παει μαζι σου.
θα πρεπει να το κανεις μονος σου.

οποτε, σε τι μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε και συνεχιζεις την συζητηση αυτη?
δεν εχω καταλαβει.
τι θελεις απο μας?
μου εξηγεις?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ρε άνθρωπε,δεν θέλω μέτριες και άσχημες.Δεν μου αρέσουν.Δεν θα ένιωθα όμορφα μαζί τους.Την στιγμή που άλλοι έχουν όμορφες.Δεν μου πάει να κάνω κάτι με μέτρια η άσχημη η χοντρή,παχουλή κλπ.Καταλαβε το παναθεμα σε!!!!!!!Σαν ισόβια θα μου φαινόταν


Δεν σου λέμε να πας με γυναίκες που θεωρείς άσχημες κατάλαβέ το επιτέλους! Έχεις 3 γυναίκες που τις βαθμολογείς εσύ με 6,7,8. Ωραία? Θα τις προσέγγιζες? Μην απορρίπτεις γυναίκες για τα μάτια του κόσμου, αυτό λέμε. Γνώρισέ τις και από εκεί θα κρίνεις ποια θα σε κερδίσει. Μπορεί η γυναίκα του 6 να σε κερδίσει ρε φίλε επειδή θα είναι γλυκιά και οι άλλες να είναι ψωνάρες! Αν την απορρίψεις επειδή είναι 1,65 θα είσαι βλάκας. Αυτό λέμε τόσο καιρό... Βγάλε τα πρότυπα που έχεις στο κεφάλι σου, και άσε τον εαυτό σου ελεύθερο μήπως και ερωτευτείς γιατί αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.Και μην μου πεις δεν νιώθω έλξη επειδή η άλλη είναι 1,65 και όχι 1,70. Κατάλαβες ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Remedy,δεν νομίζω κάποιοι εδώ μέσα να μην θέλουν να με υποχρεώσουν να πάω με μη όμορφη.Σε αυτό διαφωνώ.
Τι ζητάω;Τρόπους να προσεγγίσω μια όμορφη κοπέλα.Τι πρέπει να κάνω δηλαδή για την κερδίσω,πέρα από το ωραίο,γυμνασμένο σώμα και την όμορφη εμφάνιση.Εσύ που νομίζω πως είσαι όμορφη κοπέλα,νομίζω μπορείς να πεις κάτι.Και κάτι άλλο που θέλω τη γνώμη σου:Γιατί ο Mac έκανε καλά συμφωνα με κάποιους,που ζητουσε σε ένα θέμα του,όμορφη ενώ εγώ όχι;

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Remedy,δεν νομίζω κάποιοι εδώ μέσα να μην θέλουν να με υποχρεώσουν να πάω με μη όμορφη.Σε αυτό διαφωνώ.
> Τι ζητάω;Τρόπους να προσεγγίσω μια όμορφη κοπέλα.Τι πρέπει να κάνω δηλαδή για την κερδίσω,πέρα από το ωραίο,γυμνασμένο σώμα και την όμορφη εμφάνιση.Εσύ που νομίζω πως είσαι όμορφη κοπέλα,νομίζω μπορείς να πεις κάτι.Και κάτι άλλο που θέλω τη γνώμη σου:Γιατί ο Mac έκανε καλά συμφωνα με κάποιους,που ζητουσε σε ένα θέμα του,όμορφη ενώ εγώ όχι;


Δεν είμαι η Remedy , αλλά απαντάω. Γιατί εδώ μέσα κρίνεσαι από αυτά που γράφεις και όχι από την ομορφιά σου.....

----------


## Remedy

> Remedy,δεν νομίζω κάποιοι εδώ μέσα να μην θέλουν να με υποχρεώσουν να πάω με μη όμορφη.Σε αυτό διαφωνώ.
> *Τι ζητάω;Τρόπους να προσεγγίσω μια όμορφη κοπέλα.Τι πρέπει να κάνω δηλαδή για την κερδίσω,πέρα από το ωραίο,γυμνασμένο σώμα και την όμορφη εμφάνιση.*Εσύ που νομίζω πως είσαι όμορφη κοπέλα,νομίζω μπορείς να πεις κάτι.Και κάτι άλλο που θέλω τη γνώμη σου:Γιατί ο Mac έκανε καλά συμφωνα με κάποιους,που ζητουσε σε ένα θέμα του,όμορφη ενώ εγώ όχι;


να σου πω πρωτα για μαγκ, που ειναι και ευκολο.
ο μαγκ ετυχε και το συζητησε καποιες φορες για τα γουστα του, στην ροη της συζητησης, η εστω κι αν το προκαλεσε καποια φορα, το ειπε και μετα ειπε διαφορα αλλα.
εσυ το επαναλαμβανεις συνεχως και ειναι το μονο πραγμα που λες εδω και μηνες με επιμονη και οργη, ΑΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΤΑ.
επισης ο μαγκ δεν μας ζηταει τον λογο για το αν βρισκει η δεν βρισκει ομορφες, απλα το συζηταει. εσυ φερεσαι σαν να θελεις να ριξεις ευθυνες σε μελη του φορουμ για το οτι εισαι μονος.
καμια σχεση λοιπον μεταξυ σας. επι του θεματος.

να σου πω λοιπον και την γνωμη μου για το τι μπορεις να κανεις περα απο την προσπαθεια για ωραιο σωμα.
να προσπαθησεις να καλλιεργησεις το πνευμα σου και τις γνωσεις σου ,γιατι θα πρεπει να συζητας και κατι ενδιαφερον με τις κοπελες που θελεις.
να μην συζητας ποτε μπροστα τους για τις αγωνιες αυτες που συζητας εδω , γιατι πρεπει να εχεις η να δειχεις οτι εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση.
να προσπαθησεις να ηρεμησεις την ψυχη σου ωστε να εχεις καλα αισθηματα, γιατι οι ομορφες θελουν καλους ανθρωπους, οχι φθονερους.. αν σου ξεφυγουν οι κακιες που πετας εδω για τις απλυτες και τις χοντρες , η εκεινο που ελεγες οτι δεν σε νοιαζει τι θα παθει η μανα σου αρεκι να πηδηξεις (ξερω οτι το μετανοιωσες), δεν θα κατσει οχι ομορφη, ουτε ο χαρος ο ιδιος.
αυτα αρκουν νομιζω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> να σου πρωτα για μαγκ που ειναι και ευκολο.
> ο μαγκ ετυχε και το συζητησε καποιες φορες για τα γουστα του, στην ροη της συζητησης, η εστω κι αν το προκαλεσε καποια φορα, το ειπε και μετα ειπε διαφορα αλλα.
> εσυ το επαναλαμβανεις συνεχως και ειναι το μονο πραγμα που λες εδω και μηνες με επιμονη και οργη, ΑΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΤΑ.
> επισης ο μαγκ δεν μας ζηταει τον λογο για το αν βρισκει η δεν βρισκει ομορφες, απλα το συζηταει. εσυ φερεσαι σαν να θελεις να ριξεις ευθυνες σε μελη του φορουμ για το οτι εισαι μονος.
> καμια σχεση λοιπον μεταξυ σας. επι του θεματος.
> 
> να σου πω λοιπον και την γνωμη μου για το τι μπορεις να κανεις περα απο την προσπαθεια για ωραιο σωμα.
> να προσπαθησεις να καλλιεργησεις το πνευμα σου και τις γνωσεις σου ,γιατι θα πρεπει να συζητας και κατι ενδιαφερον με τις κοπελες που θελεις.
> να μην συζητας ποτε μπροστα τους για τις αγωνιες αυτες που συζητας εδω , γιατι πρεπει να εχεις η να δειχεις οτι εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση.
> ...


Απόκτηση αυτοπεποίθησης.Πως γίνεται;Θέλω να σου στείλω ένα πμ για κάτι,αν μου επιτρέπεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Απόκτηση αυτοπεποίθησης.Πως γίνεται;Θέλω να σου στείλω ένα πμ για κάτι,αν μου επιτρέπεις.


προτιμω να το συζησουμε εδω.
αποκτηση αυτοπεποιθησης γινεται με την αγαπη του εαυτου σου, που γινεται με την αποδοχη απο τους δικους σου ανθρωπους και με επιτυχιες σου σε διαφορους τομεις.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν σου λέμε να πας με γυναίκες που θεωρείς άσχημες κατάλαβέ το επιτέλους! Έχεις 3 γυναίκες που τις βαθμολογείς εσύ με 6,7,8. Ωραία? Θα τις προσέγγιζες? Μην απορρίπτεις γυναίκες για τα μάτια του κόσμου, αυτό λέμε. Γνώρισέ τις και από εκεί θα κρίνεις ποια θα σε κερδίσει. Μπορεί η γυναίκα του 6 να σε κερδίσει ρε φίλε επειδή θα είναι γλυκιά και οι άλλες να είναι ψωνάρες! Αν την απορρίψεις επειδή είναι 1,65 θα είσαι βλάκας. Αυτό λέμε τόσο καιρό... Βγάλε τα πρότυπα που έχεις στο κεφάλι σου, και άσε τον εαυτό σου ελεύθερο μήπως και ερωτευτείς γιατί αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.Και μην μου πεις δεν νιώθω έλξη επειδή η άλλη είναι 1,65 και όχι 1,70. Κατάλαβες ?


Λοιπόν,μιας και έγραψες για βαθμολογίες,να σου ότι στοχεύω στο 7/10 η το 8/10.Ομορφες μεν,όχι όμως top models.Δεν θα απέρριπτα κάποια με 1,65,αρκεί να ήταν στα καταλληλα κιλά.Βαλε και τις μέτριες στην πρώτη σου πρόταση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> προτιμω να το συζησουμε εδω.
> αποκτηση αυτοπεποιθησης γινεται με την αγαπη του εαυτου σου, που γινεται με την αποδοχη των δικων σου ανθρωπων και με επιτυχιες σου σε διαφορους τομεις.


Είναι για μια συγκεκριμένη γυναίκα,μεγαλύτερη μου αυτό που ήθελα να πω.Αλλα τεσπα....Αποδοχη από τους δικούς μου,η εγώ να τους αποδεχθώ;

----------


## Remedy

> Είναι για μια συγκεκριμένη γυναίκα,μεγαλύτερη μου αυτό που ήθελα να πω.Αλλα τεσπα....Αποδοχη από τους δικούς μου,η εγώ να τους αποδεχθώ;


αυτοι να σε αποδεχονται και να σε αγαπουν. 
αν δεν υπαρχει αυτο, ξεκινας με handicap , αλλα μπορεις να το διορθωσεις στην πορεια, με πολυ κοπο ομως.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αυτοι να σε αποδεχονται και να σε αγαπουν. 
> αν δεν υπαρχει αυτο, ξεκινας με handicap , αλλα μπορεις να το διορθωσεις στην πορεια, με πολυ κοπο ομως.


Κοίτα,αποδοχή κλπ. υπάρχουν,αλλιώς θα ήμουν μόνος,δίχως φίλους δίχως κανέναν.

----------


## Remedy

> Κοίτα,αποδοχή κλπ. υπάρχουν,αλλιώς θα ήμουν μόνος,δίχως φίλους δίχως κανέναν.


τοσο το καλυτερο λοιπον.
εχεις ξεκινησει με μεγαλη αβαντα στην ζωη αφου οι δικοι σου σε αγαπουν κι εχεις φιλους διπλα σου.
προχωρας παρακατω.
μορφωνεσαι, διαβαζεις, ασχολεισαι με ενδιαφεροντα, τοποθετεισαι φιλοσοφικα στην ζωη, ΑΠΟΚΤΑΣ ΑΠΟΨΗ για τα πραγματα.
μια γυναικα θελει να ακουει κατι ενδιαφερον και να θαυμαζει τον ανδρα που ειναι μαζι της.

----------


## giang

> Λοιπόν,μιας και έγραψες για βαθμολογίες,να σου ότι στοχεύω στο 7/10 η το 8/10.Ομορφες μεν,όχι όμως top models.Δεν θα απέρριπτα κάποια με 1,65,αρκεί να ήταν στα καταλληλα κιλά.Βαλε και τις μέτριες στην πρώτη σου πρόταση.


αγαπητέ why ξεκινάς λάθος την συζήτηση η ομορφιά είναι πολύ υποκειμενική κάτι που για εσένα είναι μέτριο για έμενα είναι τοπ μοντελ και τ ανάποδο
προσπάθησε να βρεις μια κοπέλα που πληρεί τα θέλω σου και πάλεψε να την κερδίσεις
θα φας τα μούτρα σου αλλά θα ξανά παλέψεις


η διαδρομή μερικές φορές είναι πιο όμορφη από τον προορισμό

----------


## cdeleted29517

> αγαπητέ why ξεκινάς λάθος την συζήτηση η ομορφιά είναι πολύ υποκειμενική κάτι που για εσένα είναι μέτριο για έμενα είναι τοπ μοντελ και τ ανάποδο
> προσπάθησε να βρεις μια κοπέλα που πληρεί τα θέλω σου και πάλεψε να την κερδίσεις
> θα φας τα μούτρα σου αλλά θα ξανά παλέψεις
> 
> 
> η διαδρομή μερικές φορές είναι πιο όμορφη από τον προορισμό


Αν είδες του είπα ότι αυτός να τις βαθμολογεί με 7. Εμείς μπορεί να την βαθμολογούμε με 6 ή 8....

----------


## giang

> Αν είδες του είπα ότι αυτός να τις βαθμολογεί με 7. Εμείς μπορεί να την βαθμολογούμε με 6 ή 8....


πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι δεν είμαστε σε ταλεντ σόου για να βαθμολογούμε
έχουμε να κάνουμε με ανθρώπους 
όσο ωραίος/α κι αν είναι αν δεν του κάνεις κλικ στο μυαλό δεν αντιδρά ναι θα κερδίσει η ομορφιά άλλα θα κατακτήσει το μυαλό

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Cube και giang,δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι μετράει για εμένα πολύ το εξωτερικό κομμάτι;Ότι δεν θα μπορούσα με μια μέτρια η άσχημη;Είναι σαν να πεις σε μια γυναίκα να πάει με έναν άσχημο η μετριο,χοντρό κλπ.

----------


## Numenor

> πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι δεν είμαστε σε ταλεντ σόου για να βαθμολογούμε
> έχουμε να κάνουμε με ανθρώπους 
> όσο ωραίος/α κι αν είναι αν δεν του κάνεις κλικ στο μυαλό δεν αντιδρά ναι θα κερδίσει η ομορφιά άλλα θα κατακτήσει το μυαλό


Έχω γράψει και εγώ για βαθμολογίες σε άλλο πόστ, προφανώς τα λόγια τα θεωρεί περιττά. Αυτό που τον ενδιαφέρει και το τονίζει συνεχώς είναι η εμφάνιση... Είναι μικρός ακόμα, ελπίζω μονάχα να μην είναι αργά όταν το καταλάβει ότι η ομορφιά δεν είναι το παν.

----------


## giang

> Cube και giang,δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι μετράει για εμένα πολύ το εξωτερικό κομμάτι;Ότι δεν θα μπορούσα με μια μέτρια η άσχημη;Είναι σαν να πεις σε μια γυναίκα να πάει με έναν άσχημο η μετριο,χοντρό κλπ.


why θα σου απαντήσω με λαλα του υπέροχου Τερζή 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwHOKUFA4cU

Τα πιο ωραία πράγματα έρχονται εκεί που δεν τα περιμένεις και γίνονται τα θαύματα όταν πάψεις να επιμένεις!!!

*κι αν ψαχνεις σε πολυοροφα στα υπογεια ειναι η ΘΕΑ*

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Cube και giang,δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι μετράει για εμένα πολύ το εξωτερικό κομμάτι;Ότι δεν θα μπορούσα με μια μέτρια η άσχημη;Είναι σαν να πεις σε μια γυναίκα να πάει με έναν άσχημο η μετριο,χοντρό κλπ.


Εγώ προσωπικά κουράστηκα να μην καταλαβαίνεις.........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> why θα σου απαντήσω με λαλα του υπέροχου Τερζή 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwHOKUFA4cU
> 
> Τα πιο ωραία πράγματα έρχονται εκεί που δεν τα περιμένεις και γίνονται τα θαύματα όταν πάψεις να επιμένεις!!!
> 
> *κι αν ψαχνεις σε πολυοροφα στα υπογεια ειναι η ΘΕΑ*


Μετάφραση:μην στοχεύεις σε όμορφες,αλλά σε κάτι μέτριο.

----------


## giang

> Μετάφραση:μην στοχεύεις σε όμορφες,αλλά σε κάτι μέτριο.


μετάφραση: μη μένεις στην βιτρίνα δες το περιεχόμενο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> μετάφραση: μη μένεις στην βιτρίνα δες το περιεχόμενο


Κοινώς να δίνω σημασία,κυρίως στις μη όμορφες,δηλαδή στις μέτριες και άσχημες και να αφήσω τις όμορφες για άλλους.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Αγαπητά μέλη του φόρουμ:Πως πιστεύετε ότι είμαι στην εμφάνιση;Τι άτομο θεωρείται πως γράφει;

----------


## giang

> Κοινώς να δίνω σημασία,κυρίως στις μη όμορφες,δηλαδή στις μέτριες και άσχημες και να αφήσω τις όμορφες για άλλους.


Με είχες δει να χρησιμοποιήσω τής κάνεις ομορφιά ασχήμια μετριότητα η πάχος ανορεξία γυμνασμένο ....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με είχες δει να χρησιμοποιήσω τής κάνεις ομορφιά ασχήμια μετριότητα η πάχος ανορεξία γυμνασμένο ....


Αναφέρθηκες όμως χθες στις κνίτισσες,την χ.α. και εμένα στην ηλικία των 60....

----------


## κύριος

> Αγαπητά μέλη του φόρουμ:Πως πιστεύετε ότι είμαι στην εμφάνιση;Τι άτομο θεωρείται πως γράφει;


στο υπογραφω εγω οτι οπως και να ειναι ενας αντρας μπορει να βρει ομορφη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> στο υπογραφω εγω οτι οπως και να ειναι ενας αντρας μπορει να βρει ομορφη


Και εγώ μήπως?

----------


## κύριος

> Και εγώ μήπως?


μην κανεις αχρειαστες ερωτησεις σου ειπα...

----------


## giang

> Αναφέρθηκες όμως χθες στις κνίτισσες,την χ.α. και εμένα στην ηλικία των 60....


Βγάζεις δικα σου συμπεράσματα ξανα διάβασέ αυτά που έγραψα
Δεν τής ξέρω τής συγκεκριμένες

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> μην κανεις αχρειαστες ερωτησεις σου ειπα...


Θέλω να ξέρω......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Βγάζεις δικα σου συμπεράσματα ξανα διάβασέ αυτά που έγραψα
> Δεν τής ξέρω τής συγκεκριμένες


Δεν χάνεις και τίποτα....

----------


## giang

> Δεν χάνεις και τίποτα....


Πες ότι έχεις σήμερα 3 επιλογές 
Πίτσα σουβλάκια και φασολάδα 
Τι θα διαλέξεις να φας

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πες ότι έχεις σήμερα 3 επιλογές 
> Πίτσα σουβλάκια και φασολάδα 
> Τι θα διαλέξεις να φας


Κοτόπουλο.

----------


## giang

> Κοτόπουλο.


χεσε ψηλά κι αγνάντευε

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> χεσε ψηλά κι αγνάντευε


Οι 3 επιλογές αντιστοιχούν σε κοπέλες?
Και σε τι κοπέλες?

----------


## giang

> Οι 3 επιλογές αντιστοιχούν σε κοπέλες?
> Και σε τι κοπέλες?


Ρε φιλαράκι 10 μαλακές ασχολούμαστε μαζί σου Δεν ξέρεις να μιλάς δεν Δεν ξέρεις να δέχεσαι βοήθεια πήγανε γράψε καμία μαλάκια στο φ/β κι άσε μας να ασχολούμαστε με τα προβλήματα μας...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ρε φιλαράκι 10 μαλακές ασχολούμαστε μαζί σου Δεν ξέρεις να μιλάς δεν Δεν ξέρεις να δέχεσαι βοήθεια πήγανε γράψε καμία μαλάκια στο φ/β κι άσε μας να ασχολούμαστε με τα προβλήματα μας...


Δεν έχω fb άνθρωπε!Βοήθεια δεν θα ήταν η μέτρια ή η άσχημη!Το αντίθετο θα ήταν!
Και πρόσεχε πως μιλάς!

----------


## giang

> Δεν έχω fb άνθρωπε!Βοήθεια δεν θα ήταν η μέτρια ή η άσχημη!Το αντίθετο θα ήταν!
> Και πρόσεχε πως μιλάς!


Ξερεις τη θέλεις στην πραγματικότητα 
Σε κόβω ότι θέλεις μια γκόμενά για να λένε ολοι οι φίλοι σου κοιτά τη Μ@€&%# γ@€&%# ο why

----------


## κύριος

ναι βρε ανθρωπε ναι...σου εχουμε απαντησει σε οτιδιποτε εχεις ρωτησει,δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι παραπανω γιατι συνεχιζεις να ανοιγεις θεματα και να σπαμαρεις αφου βλεπεις οτι δεν υπαρχει αποτελεσμα?τι αλλο θες απο εδω μεσα?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ξερεις τη θέλεις στην πραγματικότητα 
> Σε κόβω ότι θέλεις μια γκόμενά για να λένε ολοι οι φίλοι σου κοιτά τη Μ@€&%# γ@€&%# ο why


Πρωτίστως,*την όμορφη*(*όχι θεογκόμενα*)την θέλω για την πάρτη μου.
Μετά για αυτό.
*Η μέτρια δεν θα μου κάνει καλό!!!!*

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ναι βρε ανθρωπε ναι...σου εχουμε απαντησει σε οτιδιποτε εχεις ρωτησει,δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι παραπανω γιατι συνεχιζεις να ανοιγεις θεματα και να σπαμαρεις αφου βλεπεις οτι δεν υπαρχει αποτελεσμα?τι αλλο θες απο εδω μεσα?


Δεν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε όλοι.
Γιατί και πριν και καιρό που πήγα να ρωτήσω για τον τρόπο προσέγγισης σε όμορφη,μερικοί μου είπατε για μέτριες,άσχημες κλπ.

----------


## κύριος

> Δεν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε όλοι.
> Γιατί και πριν και καιρό που πήγα να ρωτήσω για τον τρόπο προσέγγισης σε όμορφη,μερικοί μου είπατε για μέτριες,άσχημες κλπ.


αυτο μπορεσαμε αυτο ειπαμε τι να κανουμε.εσυ τι ζητας απο το φορουμ?

----------


## giang

> Δεν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε όλοι.
> Γιατί και πριν και καιρό που πήγα να ρωτήσω για τον τρόπο προσέγγισης σε όμορφη,μερικοί μου είπατε για μέτριες,άσχημες κλπ.


Ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει το δικό του μοναδικό χαρακτήρα άμα δεν μιλήσεις με μια γυναίκα δεν Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τον τρόπο προσέγγισης 
Οδηγίες μέσα απ το φόρουμ μπορεί να αποβούν καταστροφικές

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αυτο μπορεσαμε αυτο ειπαμε τι να κανουμε.εσυ τι ζητας απο το φορουμ?


Ναι,πολύ θα με ωφελήσει η μέτρια,τι να πώ.....
Να φανταστώ οι άλλοι που μου λένε για όμορφες στο φόρουμ,είναι χαζοί ε?
Δεν θα με διώξεις εσύ από εδώ!

----------


## κύριος

> Ναι,πολύ θα με ωφελήσει η μέτρια,τι να πώ.....
> Να φανταστώ οι άλλοι που μου λένε για όμορφες στο φόρουμ,είναι χαζοί ε?
> Δεν θα με διώξεις εσύ από εδώ!


στο ευχομαι να πας με 100 ομορφες και να τις παντρευτεις και ολες αληθεια...δεν με νοιαζει τι ειναι οι αλλοι,και δεν προσπαθω να σε διωξω.τα ερωτηματα σου,τα θεματα που θες να λυσεις θελω να πεις.γιατι απλα οτι και να πεις σε τοσα θεματα που εχεις γραψει καθε φορα που θα ξαναρωτας κατι θα σου απανταμε με θεμα και σελιδα για να το ξαναδιαβασεις για να μην χρειαζετε να ξαναγραφουμε...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> στο ευχομαι να πας με 100 ομορφες και να τις παντρευτεις και ολες αληθεια...δεν με νοιαζει τι ειναι οι αλλοι,και δεν προσπαθω να σε διωξω.τα ερωτηματα σου,τα θεματα που θες να λυσεις θελω να πεις.γιατι απλα οτι και να πεις σε τοσα θεματα που εχεις γραψει καθε φορα που θα ξαναρωτας κατι θα σου απανταμε με θεμα και σελιδα για να το ξαναδιαβασεις για να μην χρειαζετε να ξαναγραφουμε...


Ωραία λοιπόν,τρόπος προσέγγισης σε *όμορφες*!!!!
*Πως να τις γοητεύσω,μιας και είμαι ντροπαλός στο φλερτ!*Αν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο πέραν της εμφάνισης!!!
Και μην μου πεις για όσες *δεν* είναι όμορφες............

----------


## κύριος

> Ωραία λοιπόν,τρόπος προσέγγισης σε *όμορφες*!!!!
> *Πως να τις γοητεύσω!*Αν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο πέραν της εμφάνισης!!!
> Και μην μου πεις για όσες *δεν* είναι όμορφες............


διαβασε τα προιγουμενα θεματα η "απαντηση" υπαρχει ηδη γραμενη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> διαβασε τα προιγουμενα θεματα η "απαντηση" υπαρχει ηδη γραμενη


Κάτι πράγματα για θάρρος και αυτοπεποίθηση και ευγένεια?

----------


## κύριος

> Κάτι πράγματα για θάρρος και αυτοπεποίθηση και ευγένεια?


και για αυτη την ερωτηση υπαρχει "απαντηση" σε προιγουμενο θεμα σου...

----------


## giang

Όταν απειλείς απο το λεξιλόγιο σου την λέξη όμορφη άσχημη μέτρια θα δεις πόσο πιο εύκολα θα είναι όλα
Όσο για τής Οδηγίες πως να ρίξεις μια όμορφη Δεν είμαστε στο MISSIONS IMPOSSIBLE
Να έχουμε τους τον τρόπο να σε καθοδηγούμενη τι θα πεις και πως θα φέρεις

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Όταν απειλείς απο το λεξιλόγιο σου την λέξη όμορφη άσχημη μέτρια θα δεις πόσο πιο εύκολα θα είναι όλα
> Όσο για τής Οδηγίες πως να ρίξεις μια όμορφη Δεν είμαστε στο MISSIONS IMPOSSIBLE
> Να έχουμε τους τον τρόπο να σε καθοδηγούμενη τι θα πεις και πως θα φέρεις


Εξακολουθείς να μην με καταλαβαίνεις!
Αφού δεν θες να βοηθήσεις κατά βάθος!

----------


## Deleted-150217

why ρώτησες για την εμφάνιση σου.Εσύ ο ίδιος μας περιέγραψες πως είσαι και πως στο πρόσωπο μοιάζεις στον γιάννη καψάλη.Σωστά?
και αλλού έγραψες ότι λόγω εμφάνισης θα πηγαίνει μόνο με άσχημες.Την γυναίκα του την γνωρίζεις? Πως την βρίσκεις εμφανισιακά με τα δικά σου πρότυπα? Αν δεν την γνωρίζεις googlare παναγιώτα κοκκίνη.Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα που το αναφέρω μιας και πρόκειται για γνωστό καλλιτέχνη και τις πληροφορίες προσωπικά τις βρήκα εύκολα στο google.Aλλά αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ας το κάνει ΠΑΣΟΚ η admin.

----------


## giang

> Εξακολουθείς να μην με καταλαβαίνεις!
> Αφού δεν θες να βοηθήσεις κατά βάθος!


Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω μας ζητάς να σε βοηθήσουμε για το πώς θα ρίξεις μια "όμορφη" γκόμενά χωρίς να την έχουμε δει χωρίς να ξέρουμε καν να ξέρουμε τι μουσική ακουει 
Και πώς να σε βοηθήσουμε.
Αν μας έλεγες μίλησα με μια κοπέλα και μου είπε αυτο αυτο κι αυτο ναι να βοηθήσουμε...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω μας ζητάς να σε βοηθήσουμε για το πώς θα ρίξεις μια "όμορφη" γκόμενά χωρίς να την έχουμε δει χωρίς να ξέρουμε καν να ξέρουμε τι μουσική ακουει 
> Και πώς να σε βοηθήσουμε.
> Αν μας έλεγες μίλησα με μια κοπέλα και μου είπε αυτο αυτο κι αυτο ναι να βοηθήσουμε...


Ενώ για μια μέτρια θα ήξερες να δώσεις συμβουλές......

----------


## giang

> Ενώ για μια μέτρια θα ήξερες να δώσεις συμβουλές......


τι συμβουλές μπορούμε να σου δώσουμε ρε φίλε μου για κάτι που ούτε καν ξέρουμε
η συμβουλή που μπορώ να σου δώσω... να είσαι ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ σου να έχεις ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ να είσαι ο WHY
να την κυνηγήσεις να κάνεις όσα δεν μπορούν να κάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι
να μη φοβηθείς να τσαλακωθείς για πάρτη της να την έχεις πάνω απ όλους
να νιώθει ασφάλεια δίπλα σου να είναι η πρώτη σου σκέψη το πρωί και η τελευταία το βράδυ
να σε παίρνει τηλ. και να παράτας ότι κάνεις για να είσαι δίπλα της 
δεν είναι 1-2-3 είναι 100 πράγματα που πρέπει να κάνεις


κάτι που εγώ βλέπω μέτριο εσύ το βλέπεις κάτω του μετρίου 
αυτό προσπαθούν να σου πουν όλοι τόσο καιρό εδώ μέσα


Η ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΚΟΙΜΕΝΙΚΗ 

σου έγραψα πριν αν είχες 3 επιλογές τι θα διάλεγες 
σουβλάκι πίτσα η φασολάδα 
και η γεύση είναι υποκειμενική

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> τι συμβουλές μπορούμε να σου δώσουμε ρε φίλε μου για κάτι που ούτε καν ξέρουμε
> η συμβουλή που μπορώ να σου δώσω... να είσαι ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ σου να έχεις ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ να είσαι ο WHY
> να την κυνηγήσεις να κάνεις όσα δεν μπορούν να κάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι
> να μη φοβηθείς να τσαλακωθείς για πάρτη της να την έχεις πάνω απ όλους
> να νιώθει ασφάλεια δίπλα σου να είναι η πρώτη σου σκέψη το πρωί και η τελευταία το βράδυ
> να σε παίρνει τηλ. και να παράτας ότι κάνεις για να είσαι δίπλα της 
> δεν είναι 1-2-3 είναι 100 πράγματα που πρέπει να κάνεις
> 
> 
> ...


Υποκειμενική γράφεται έξυπνε.....
Και δεν είναι τόσο όσο λες.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> τι συμβουλές μπορούμε να σου δώσουμε ρε φίλε μου για κάτι που ούτε καν ξέρουμε
> η συμβουλή που μπορώ να σου δώσω... να είσαι ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ σου να έχεις ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ να είσαι ο WHY
> να την κυνηγήσεις να κάνεις όσα δεν μπορούν να κάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι
> να μη φοβηθείς να τσαλακωθείς για πάρτη της να την έχεις πάνω απ όλους
> να νιώθει ασφάλεια δίπλα σου να είναι η πρώτη σου σκέψη το πρωί και η τελευταία το βράδυ
> να σε παίρνει τηλ. και να παράτας ότι κάνεις για να είσαι δίπλα της 
> δεν είναι 1-2-3 είναι 100 πράγματα που πρέπει να κάνεις
> 
> 
> ...


Ξέρεις πως θεωρώ ότι θα της προσφέρω ασφάλεια?Όταν θα έχω φτιάξει μπράτσα και φοβερή πλάτη,και κοινώς ένα γερό κορμί.Γιατί η όμορφη εμφάνιση μετρά πολύ.

----------


## giang

> Ξέρεις πως θεωρώ ότι θα της προσφέρω ασφάλεια?Όταν θα έχω φτιάξει μπράτσα και φοβερή πλάτη,και κοινώς ένα γερό κορμί.Γιατί η όμορφη εμφάνιση μετρά πολύ.


ασφαλεια θα νιωθει οταν την περνεις αγκσλια και θα ξεχναει τα παντα 
ασφαλεια θα νιωθει οταν κανει ενα ορθογραφεικο λαθος και δεν θα την κανει ρεζιλη 
απο επιφανειακους γεματους αυτοπεπιθισι γεμισαμε 
κι απ οτι βλεπω εισαι ενας απ αυτου κολλας στην ορθοφραφια κι οχι στο νοημα 

ζησε λοιπον στην επιφανεια σου κι ασε εμασς να κανουμε μακροβουτια

----------


## giang

ινε ι ταιλεφταια μου απαντεισοι στο ποστ σου 
κατσαι και σκαιψου πος μειλας κε φαιραιρεσαι 
δειαβασαι τειν ιπογραψι μου
σου αφειερονο αινα αποσπασμα απο μεια σινεντευκσι του πειο μεγαλου κομεικου που παιρασαι απ την ελλαδα


_Τα λόγια αυτού του σπουδαίου ηθοποιού που τίμησε το επάγγελμα καθώς πραγματικά ποιούσε ήθος, σχετικά με την ουσία της ευτυχίας κυριολεκτικά αποτελούν ένα «χαστούκι» στα «θέλω» του σύγχρονου κόσμου.

Με απλές κουβέντες όπως αρμόζουν σε έναν αυθεντικό άνθρωπο, ο Θανάσης Βέγγος είχε δηλώσει ότι «Έπρεπε να γεράσω, αγόρι μου, για να μάθω τι είναι ευτυχία.

Τελικά ευτυχία είναι ένα ζευγάρι χέρια, δύο χέρια…

Αυτά που θα σε αγκαλιάσουν, θα σε κρατήσουν, θα σε κοιμήσουν, θα σε περιποιηθούν, θα σου μαγειρέψουν, θα σε χαϊδέψουν και στο τέλος θα σου κλείσουν τα μάτια.

Τα πολλά χέρια απλά σε κατσιάζουν…

Χάσιμο χρόνου.

Θα το δεις κι εσύ όσο μεγαλώνεις…»_ 



ψαξε να βρης μιπος αιχι κανενα ορθογραφοικο λαθος

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ασφαλεια θα νιωθει οταν την περνεις αγκσλια και θα ξεχναει τα παντα 
> ασφαλεια θα νιωθει οταν κανει ενα ορθογραφεικο λαθος και δεν θα την κανει ρεζιλη 
> απο επιφανειακους γεματους αυτοπεπιθισι γεμισαμε 
> κι απ οτι βλεπω εισαι ενας απ αυτου κολλας στην ορθοφραφια κι οχι στο νοημα 
> 
> ζησε λοιπον στην επιφανεια σου κι ασε εμασς να κανουμε μακροβουτια


Μα το ίδιο λέμε για την ασφάλεια.Άμα έχει κάποιος μπράτσα και μεγάλη,γυμνασμένη πλάτη,η γυναίκα θα νιώσει ασφάλεια.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Για όσα μέλη,έχετε να μην στοχεύω σε ωραίες,αλλά μόνο σε μέτριες και να κάνω καλύτερα κάτι με αυτές,παρά με μια όμορφη:
Ας πούμε ότι έχετε μια πληγή στο σώμα ή πρέπει να πάρετε κάποιο φάρμακο,γιατί είστε άρρωστοι κλπ.
Αν εσείς ξύνετε την πληγή κλπ,δεν γίνεται χειρότερα?Ή για το άλλο παράδειγμα που έφερα,αν δεν παίρνετε το σωστό φάρμακο ή παίρνετε κάποιο άλλο που σας κάνει χειρότερα,δεν θα επιδεινωθεί η κατάσταση?
Ε,κάπως έτσι είναι η ''συμβουλή'' μερικών από εσάς!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Και για να συνέχισω:μια μέτρια(ας μην πω για άσχημη),θα την έβλεπα σαν αγγαρεία και σαν ποινή!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

*Οι μέτριες δεν είναι εμφανίσιμες,ούτε όμορφες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## pavlina

Αυτο μπορεις να το πετυχεις αυριο κιολας μαζεψε 120 ευρω διακεξε μια θεογκομενα ξαι στην στελ ουν στο ξενοδοχειο 80 η γκομεναρα 25 το ξενοδοχειο ξαι ησυχαζεις κι εσυ κι εμεις

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτο μπορεις να το πετυχεις αυριο κιολας μαζεψε 120 ευρω διακεξε μια θεογκομενα ξαι στην στελ ουν στο ξενοδοχειο 80 η γκομεναρα 25 το ξενοδοχειο ξαι ησυχαζεις κι εσυ κι εμεις


Δεν είμαι φαν των call girls κλπ.

----------


## archangel

> Διαβάζω εδώ και μέρες το πόστ σου... Και πραγματικά έχω βγάλει μερικά συμπεράσματα από τα όσα γράφεις(κατά καιρούς)... Το "πρόβλημά" σου κατ' ουσίαν μόνο πρόβλημα δεν είναι.Είναι ο διαστρεβλωμένος αντικατοπτρισμός άλλων προβλημάτων που έχεις, και απλώς τα αγνοείς...Ας αρχίσω μια απαρίθμηση(σημειωτέον, όσα καταγράψω είναι στενά και με διαλεκτικούς όρους συνδεδεμένα,δεν είναι bullets):
> 1) Αίσθημα Κατωτερότητας: Δεν αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου,δεν σου αρέσει η εμφάνισή σου.Δεν νιώθεις επομένως καλά με τον κόσμο γύρω σου. Ζηλεύεις, φθονείς και μισείς ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ άτομα που είναι δίπλα σου, σε αγαπάνε και σε στηρίζουν, κάτι που σίγουρα το έχουν αντιληφθεί και για αυτό έχουν ήδη (ή κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνουν) απομακρυνθεί.Δεν φταίνε εκείνοι εαν "περνάει η μπογιά τους", απλώς εσύ αντί να κοιτάξεις να κάνεις το ίδιο αράζεις σε μια γωνίτσα και κλαίς θρασύδειλα την μοίρα σου.
> 2)Ιδεολογήματα: έχεις αφήσει τηλεόραση, ίντερνετ και τα σχετικά να γεμίσουν το μυαλό σου με ένα κάρο ανυπόστατων αντιλήψεων, όπως "αρέσουν τα κακά παιδιά", "αν δεν είσαι τούμπανο δεν πας με γυναίκα", "διαχωρισμός σε όμορφος-μέτριος-άσχημος" και αρκετά ακόμα.Άνοιξε τα μάτια σου και δες γύρω σου.Αυτά συμβαίνουν στο γυαλί και στην showbiz, και εκεί ακόμη όχι πάντα. Στον λαουτζίκο μετράει η εμφάνιση, ναι οκ, αλλα ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ο εσωτερικός κόσμος.Αλλιώς σχέση δεν χτίζεται με τίποτα, είτε φιλική είτε ερωτική. Αυτά τα έχεις βάλει εμπόδιο ΕΣΥ ο ίδιος στον ΕΑΥΤΟ σου, και χάνεσαι στον λαβύρινθο που μόνος σου έχτισες.Για αυτό και δεν έχεις μάθει να ΑΚΟΥΣ. Όποιος θέλει βοήθεια ανοίγει τα αυτάκια του, δεν παίζει συνέχεια την κασέτα του.
> 3)Αίσθημα Μοναξιάς: Και με όλα αυτά καταλήγεις μόνος σου, στον εαυτό σου, τον οποίο και δεν αγαπάς, αλλά μισείς. Αυτό σε κάνει σκληρό, άκαρδο και evil, και δεν είναι κοπλιμέντα. Εκεί πατάς το "πρόβλημα", το οτι δεν έχεις κάνει κάτι με γυναίκα και πως θες να κάνεις ΑΜΕΣΑ, αλλά με κάποια όμορφη. ΜΕΓΑΣ ΣΤΟΧΟΣ!! και για να τον πετύχεις, πουλάς την ψυχή σου, προτιμάς (το έχεις γράψει και τρελάθηκα) να πεθάνει κι η μάνα σου ακόμη, μόνο και μόνο επειδή "κάποιοι με λενε άσχημο, όποτε θα τους βάλω τα γυαλιά με αυτό το φίνο γκομενάκι". Ο πρώτος και κυριότερος άνθρωπος που σε θεωρεί άσχημο εισαι ΕΣΥ, άρα θες να εκδικηθείς τον ΕΑΥΤΟ σου, και όλους τους άλλους μαζί. Αδυσώπητος, επομένως, μανιακός και κολλημένος όσο δεν πάει. Το γυμναστήριο δεν θα αλλάξει το περιεχόμενό σου (που είναι το προβληματικό της υπόθεσης), αλλά το περιτύλιγμα. Και οι έξυπνες γυναίκες (άσχετα με τον διαχωρισμό σου σε όμορφες-μέτριες-άσχημες) δεν κοιτάνε ΠΟΤΕ το περιτύλιγμα. Κοιτάνε το τί έχει να τους προσφέρει ένας άνδρας, σε επίπεδο συναισθημάτων.
> 4)Ανωριμότητα: Και κάπως έτσι καταλήγουμε στο γεγονός ότι είσαι συναισθηματικά ανώριμος για να γοητεύσεις έναν άνθρωπο, ανεξαρτήτου φύλου, σε φιλικό επίπεδο. Ποσώ δε μάλλον μια γυναίκα, την ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ γυναίκα. Και με το να κλαψουρίζεις ή να αναλώνεσαι σε δραστηριότητες μόνο και μόνο για να καταφέρεις να ρίξεις αυτήν που θες, αποτελούν στην ουσία μια τρύπα στο νερό.
> 
> Δεν είσαι ντροπαλός, κολλημένος είσαι. Και αν δεν αλλάξεις ΟΛΑ αυτά, θα μείνεις μόνος σου μια ολόκληρη ζωή. Και στην πραγματική ζωή Restart/New Game δεν υπάρχει. το δίλημμα που μπαίνει μπροστά σου επομένως είναι το εξής: Θα δεις το κόσμο γύρω σου όπως πραγματικά ειναι και θα διαμορφώσεις τις ιδέες σου με βάση αυτόν ή θα αφήσεις τις (ηλίθιες, τολμώ να πω) ιδέες σου να διαστρεβλώνουν τον κόσμο γύρω σου? Πραγματικότητα ή το κολλημένο σου μυαλό? Ζωή ή μιζέρια? Η επιλογή είναι στα χέρια σου. Κανένας θεός και καμία μοίρα δεν υπάρχει και κανονίζει το τί κάνουμε. ΕΜΕΙΣ χτίζουμε την ζωή μας... ή στην περίπτωσή σου την διαλύουμε. Αυτά από μένα και καλή τύχη στην ζωή σου


αυτο πρεπει να ειναι το πιο γαμάτο μηνυμα εχω διαβασει ever.....

Μακαρι παντως να υπηρχε restart/new game ή εστω checkpoint για να μπορει να διορθωνει κανεις τα λαθοι του....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> αυτο πρεπει να ειναι το πιο γαμάτο μηνυμα εχω διαβασει ever.....
> 
> Μακαρι παντως να υπηρχε restart/new game ή εστω checkpoint για να μπορει να διορθωνει κανεις τα λαθοι του....


Βρε το κείμενο γαμάτο είναι , αποτελέσματα είδες?

----------


## archangel

> Για όσα μέλη,έχετε να μην στοχεύω σε ωραίες,αλλά μόνο σε μέτριες και να κάνω καλύτερα κάτι με αυτές,παρά με μια όμορφη:
> Ας πούμε ότι έχετε μια πληγή στο σώμα ή πρέπει να πάρετε κάποιο φάρμακο,γιατί είστε άρρωστοι κλπ.
> Αν εσείς ξύνετε την πληγή κλπ,δεν γίνεται χειρότερα?Ή για το άλλο παράδειγμα που έφερα,αν δεν παίρνετε το σωστό φάρμακο ή παίρνετε κάποιο άλλο που σας κάνει χειρότερα,δεν θα επιδεινωθεί η κατάσταση?
> Ε,κάπως έτσι είναι η ''συμβουλή'' μερικών από εσάς!



Ακριβως αυτο που είπες why. το σωστο φαρμακο. αυτο που θα με κανει καλα και οχι αυτο που εχει ωραιο κουτι.....
ελπιζω να καταλαβεις τι εννοω!!!!!!!!

----------


## archangel

> Βρε το κείμενο γαμάτο είναι , αποτελέσματα είδες?



κανενα. και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι. το κειμενο ηταν τελειο. Βοηθησε και εμενα μονο που το διαβασα. Μακαρι να το διαβαζε κι ο why αυτό και να καταλαβαινε το βαθυ νοημα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ακριβως αυτο που είπες why. το σωστο φαρμακο. αυτο που θα με κανει καλα και οχι αυτο που εχει ωραιο κουτι.....
> ελπιζω να καταλαβεις τι εννοω!!!!!!!!


Ναι,αλλά για εμένα το φάρμακο δεν θα ήταν η μέτρια!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> κανενα. και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι. το κειμενο ηταν τελειο. Βοηθησε και εμενα μονο που το διαβασα. Μακαρι να το διαβαζε κι ο why αυτό και να καταλαβαινε το βαθυ νοημα...


Γιατί δεν τα πιάνει το παιδί διαβάζοντας μάλλον ή κάνει πως δεν καταλαβαίνει...

----------

